# Diversity Is Not A Strength



## Vastator

What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.

You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
Marcus Aurelius


----------



## fncceo

In biology, diversity is always an asset.


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> In biology, diversity is always an asset.


In a way... For in biology that strength is an insurance policy in that if one group goes extinct, another might survive. Which would you prefer for your progeny? Extinction, or survival? This is about sociology. And in sociology diversity is a liability.


----------



## fncceo

Vastator said:


> And in sociology diversity is a liability.



America is, and always has been a melting pot.  Even the indigenous Americans had a wide-variety of cultures.  Even those societies who pride themselves on racial purity, such as Japan and China, are much more racially diverse than they care to admit.

America wouldn't exist today without the contributions of immigrants from many cultures.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.


----------



## Meathead

But, but, but, the Beast told us we would be "Stronger Together".

I guess it's pretty ironic she lost then.


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> In biology, diversity is always an asset.


And as is pushed in the modern liberal media... Diversity Is only geared to "strengthen" predominately white nations... Why is that? Since the 60's when we started importing people into this nation from overwhelmingly non white nations; and today most people recognize that our nation is in decline. This is no coincidence. 
Taylor goes on to explain the virtues of "diversity", and looks at the global/racial/ethno perspective of diversity. But in short; the only group of people on earth who are expected to "embrace the strength of diversity"; are white founded, and controlled nations. Why is that?


----------



## Meathead

If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.


----------



## Vastator

TheOldSchool said:


> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.


Indeed it did not. A brave observation in these rather liberal times. The correlation as causation fallacy has been pushed to the detriment of decendants of the founders of this nation.


----------



## fncceo

I see beauty in diversity...


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in sociology diversity is a liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is, and always has been a melting pot.  Even the indigenous Americans had a wide-variety of cultures.  Even those societies who pride themselves on racial purity, such as Japan and China, are much more racially diverse than they care to admit.
> 
> America wouldn't exist today without the contributions of immigrants from many cultures.
Click to expand...

What your assertion fails to make note of; is that at the founding of our nation; what amounted to diversity, was the various Europeans, who flocked to our shores. And as more arrived our nation became stronger. Then... When the shift occured to the mass immigration of nonwhites that unprecedented rise to greatness, ground to a stand still. Today globally, and at home, America is recognized as a nation in decline.


----------



## mdk

I can't believe a member of the CofCC finds our diversity a liability?! 

In other shocking news: Mrs. Fields really likes cookies. lol


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> I see beauty in diversity...


Beauty is not strength. Beauty doesn't secure a future. The fact is that what is being referred to as diversity, is actually pollution. Polluting, and damaging the systems, and demographics that allowed our nation to rise above the rest.


----------



## G.T.

diversity is quite usually a strength

diversity of portfolio
diversity in diet
diversity in thoughts and ideas
diversity in biology
diversity in music and movies
diversity in your reading and studies
diversity in the types of people you congregate with


theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....

prison.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Vastator said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed it did not. A brave observation in these rather liberal times. The correlation as causation fallacy has been pushed to the detriment of decendants of the founders of this nation.
Click to expand...

^


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.


Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
Click to expand...

yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...

Biggest Super power the world has ever known.





lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.


For every example you might try to offer as a "strength"; two examples could be offered that suggest a liability. Mixing drugs, houshold cleaners, metric and standard hardware... On and on. But that really only serves to redirect the conversation from the actual topic. The actual topic is that diversity is not beneficial to the furtherance of our nation, and the continuity of the people who not only founded it, but who are also responsible for its rise to greatness.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> For every exams you might try to offer as a "strength"; two examples could be offered that suggest a liability. Mixing drugs, houshold cleaners, metric and standard hardware... On and on. But that really only serves to redirect the conversation from the actual topic. The actual topic is that diversity is not beneficial to the furtherance of our nation, and the continuity of the people who not only founded it, but who are also responsible for its rise to greatness.
Click to expand...

Thats what Hitler thought too, but hes only liated in everyone's top 5 monsters of all time.

This is all insecurity. Cultures stand on merit.


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
Click to expand...

No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
Click to expand...

Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.

Hey life experience alone is good enough for me. I enjoy a siversity of friendships - if we were all the same culture it'd be boring as fuck.....Im not a jealous insecure lil bitch.


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> For every exams you might try to offer as a "strength"; two examples could be offered that suggest a liability. Mixing drugs, houshold cleaners, metric and standard hardware... On and on. But that really only serves to redirect the conversation from the actual topic. The actual topic is that diversity is not beneficial to the furtherance of our nation, and the continuity of the people who not only founded it, but who are also responsible for its rise to greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what Hitler thought too, but hes only liated in everyone's top 5 monsters of all time.
> 
> This is all insecurity. Cultures stand on merit.
Click to expand...

Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> For every exams you might try to offer as a "strength"; two examples could be offered that suggest a liability. Mixing drugs, houshold cleaners, metric and standard hardware... On and on. But that really only serves to redirect the conversation from the actual topic. The actual topic is that diversity is not beneficial to the furtherance of our nation, and the continuity of the people who not only founded it, but who are also responsible for its rise to greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what Hitler thought too, but hes only liated in everyone's top 5 monsters of all time.
> 
> This is all insecurity. Cultures stand on merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
Click to expand...

you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.

gjob!


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.
> Im not a jealous insecure lil bitch.
Click to expand...

Why not? If you are white; you are the only race who is being pressured, and forced to assimilate. Why aren't you insecure? If you are white; your races future is anything but secure so long as non whites, and their self hating white counterparts would stand idly by, while the future that was built by their ancestors is discarded.  So again... No one wants to answer... Why is this onus of "diversity" only placed upon whites?


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> For every exams you might try to offer as a "strength"; two examples could be offered that suggest a liability. Mixing drugs, houshold cleaners, metric and standard hardware... On and on. But that really only serves to redirect the conversation from the actual topic. The actual topic is that diversity is not beneficial to the furtherance of our nation, and the continuity of the people who not only founded it, but who are also responsible for its rise to greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what Hitler thought too, but hes only liated in everyone's top 5 monsters of all time.
> 
> This is all insecurity. Cultures stand on merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
Click to expand...

I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.
> Im not a jealous insecure lil bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? If you are white; you are the only race who is being pressured, and forced to assimilate. Why aren't you insecure? If you are white; your races future is anything but secure so long as non whites, and their self hating white counterparts would stand idly by, while the future that was built by their ancestors is discarded.  So again... No one wants to answer... Why is this onus of "diversity" only placed upon whites?
Click to expand...

i think you need to pop your bubble it sounds like.

youre reading too much brainwashing material, and not quite living life enough. this small minded piddly bullshit is a waste of your time.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> For every exams you might try to offer as a "strength"; two examples could be offered that suggest a liability. Mixing drugs, houshold cleaners, metric and standard hardware... On and on. But that really only serves to redirect the conversation from the actual topic. The actual topic is that diversity is not beneficial to the furtherance of our nation, and the continuity of the people who not only founded it, but who are also responsible for its rise to greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats what Hitler thought too, but hes only liated in everyone's top 5 monsters of all time.
> 
> This is all insecurity. Cultures stand on merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
Click to expand...

i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph

its rocket science is it?


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.
Click to expand...

Another anti white mantra... Let's explore this. Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.
> Im not a jealous insecure lil bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? If you are white; you are the only race who is being pressured, and forced to assimilate. Why aren't you insecure? If you are white; your races future is anything but secure so long as non whites, and their self hating white counterparts would stand idly by, while the future that was built by their ancestors is discarded.  So again... No one wants to answer... Why is this onus of "diversity" only placed upon whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you need to pop your bubble it sounds like.
> 
> youre reading too much brainwashing material, and not quite living life enough. this small minded piddly bullshit is a waste of your time.
Click to expand...

Yet you choose not to answer the questions posed...


----------



## Correll

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in sociology diversity is a liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is, and always has been a melting pot.  Even the indigenous Americans had a wide-variety of cultures.  Even those societies who pride themselves on racial purity, such as Japan and China, are much more racially diverse than they care to admit.
> 
> America wouldn't exist today without the contributions of immigrants from many cultures.
Click to expand...



Sure it would. Smaller population, but the original colonies were well set up to expand over the stone age tribesmen in their path.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Sooo Diversity is one of the most important things in the world but White people are inversely proportional to Diversity.......
.........got it, Black left wingers are genocidal racist and White left wingers are suicidal crackpots


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another anti white mantra... Let's explore this. Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
Click to expand...

You want no diversity in culture cuz you think yours is best and then dont want to be called Supremacist.

makes total sense


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in sociology diversity is a liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is, and always has been a melting pot.  Even the indigenous Americans had a wide-variety of cultures.  Even those societies who pride themselves on racial purity, such as Japan and China, are much more racially diverse than they care to admit.
> 
> America wouldn't exist today without the contributions of immigrants from many cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What your assertion fails to make note of; is that at the founding of our nation; what amounted to diversity, was the various Europeans, who flocked to our shores. And as more arrived our nation became stronger. Then... When the shift occured to the mass immigration of nonwhites that unprecedented rise to greatness, ground to a stand still. Today globally, and at home, America is recognized as a nation in decline.
Click to expand...

Most people recognise that America is a better place to live than it has ever been. Despite your stupid gun laws and stone age healthcare system.


----------



## Correll

fncceo said:


> I see beauty in diversity...




Couple generations of that, and all the people will be the same muddled brownish.


How is that diverse?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in sociology diversity is a liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is, and always has been a melting pot.  Even the indigenous Americans had a wide-variety of cultures.  Even those societies who pride themselves on racial purity, such as Japan and China, are much more racially diverse than they care to admit.
> 
> America wouldn't exist today without the contributions of immigrants from many cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What your assertion fails to make note of; is that at the founding of our nation; what amounted to diversity, was the various Europeans, who flocked to our shores. And as more arrived our nation became stronger. Then... When the shift occured to the mass immigration of nonwhites that unprecedented rise to greatness, ground to a stand still. Today globally, and at home, America is recognized as a nation in decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Most people recognise that America is a better place to live than it has ever been. Despite your stupid gun laws and stone age healthcare system.
Click to expand...



Most people in America think America is on the wrong path, and have for quite some time.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> 
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.
> Im not a jealous insecure lil bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? If you are white; you are the only race who is being pressured, and forced to assimilate. Why aren't you insecure? If you are white; your races future is anything but secure so long as non whites, and their self hating white counterparts would stand idly by, while the future that was built by their ancestors is discarded.  So again... No one wants to answer... Why is this onus of "diversity" only placed upon whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you need to pop your bubble it sounds like.
> 
> youre reading too much brainwashing material, and not quite living life enough. this small minded piddly bullshit is a waste of your time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yet you choose not to answer the questions posed...
Click to expand...

the questions assume i identify by race


i dont 

people are people

my kids are amazing


your life must be shitty, you type like its imploding


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Latino Racist reporter Jorge Ramos said that Anglos are racist for not embracing illegal immigration because America needs diversity, but then why doesn't Univison TV have any Anglo reporters, Black reporters or Asian reporters? 
It seems like all of these open minded Left Wingers are actually just racist assholes.


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every exams you might try to offer as a "strength"; two examples could be offered that suggest a liability. Mixing drugs, houshold cleaners, metric and standard hardware... On and on. But that really only serves to redirect the conversation from the actual topic. The actual topic is that diversity is not beneficial to the furtherance of our nation, and the continuity of the people who not only founded it, but who are also responsible for its rise to greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Hitler thought too, but hes only liated in everyone's top 5 monsters of all time.
> 
> This is all insecurity. Cultures stand on merit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
Click to expand...

Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

Let us be honest.
"Diversity" has always been a term used by racist left wingers who want to make white people the minority.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Hitler thought too, but hes only liated in everyone's top 5 monsters of all time.
> 
> This is all insecurity. Cultures stand on merit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
Click to expand...

you have a tiny brained outlook on the world and think youre gunna school folks on culture?

its retarded


did you know by 2045, most humans will be half robot?

do you even modern science, bro?

google modern science advances...maybe itll take your mind off your toolbox insecurotoes for a sec dude. 

have sex.


----------



## fncceo

Correll said:


> Couple generations of that, and all the people will be the same muddled brownish.



You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Vastator

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Latino Racist reporter Jorge Ramos said that Anglos are racist for not embracing illegal immigration because America needs diversity, but then why doesn't Univison TV have any Anglo reporters, Black reporters or Asian reporters?
> It seems like all of these open minded Left Wingers are actually just racist assholes.


They are. However I don't hold that against them per day. They are doing what any culture would, and should do. Securing it own future; if not outright expanding it. Which brings us back to the point. Why, even amongst self hating whites; are such practices applauded as noble virtues when any non whites engage in it? Yet they scream, flail, an


G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another anti white mantra... Let's explore this. Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want no diversity in culture cuz you think yours is best and then dont want to be called Supremacist.
> 
> makes total sense
Click to expand...

You have no way of quantifying that. Bring facts. Do you hold the same view for the Chinese? The Japanese? The Rhodesians, ahem... I mean Zimbabweans? Can you, and have you been able to apply the same metric to non whites?


----------



## Correll

fncceo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couple generations of that, and all the people will be the same muddled brownish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like it's a bad thing.
Click to expand...






If diversity is good then it is a bad thing.


----------



## Vastator

Correll said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see beauty in diversity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple generations of that, and all the people will be the same muddled brownish.
> 
> 
> How is that diverse?
Click to expand...

A very poignant obsevation. The reality, is that the current path set by those who claim to appreciate, and respect diversity; can only result in the total elimination of diversity. This same diversity which is only being forced on white nations. This isn't happening in the Congo, China, Mayanmar, or Saudi Arabia... Why?


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
> 
> 
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have a tiny brained outlook on the world and think youre gunna school folks on culture?
> 
> its retarded
> 
> 
> did you know by 2045, most humans will be half robot?
> 
> do you even modern science, bro?
> 
> google modern science advances...maybe itll take your mind off your toolbox insecurotoes for a sec dude.
> 
> have sex.
Click to expand...

By 2045 most humans will be half robot...!? I think we're done here...


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another anti white mantra... Let's explore this. Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want no diversity in culture cuz you think yours is best and then dont want to be called Supremacist.
> 
> makes total sense
Click to expand...

Then directly answer the question...


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> 
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have a tiny brained outlook on the world and think youre gunna school folks on culture?
> 
> its retarded
> 
> 
> did you know by 2045, most humans will be half robot?
> 
> do you even modern science, bro?
> 
> google modern science advances...maybe itll take your mind off your toolbox insecurotoes for a sec dude.
> 
> have sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 2045 most humans will be half robot...!? I think we're done here...
Click to expand...

uh, yes.

I dont think you follow modern science much, ehh? Google some interviews with the Head of Engineers for Google.

Have you heard of the Corporation called Google?

Its interesting. 

And arent you former military? Dont you even have a BASELINE knowledge, at minimum, of what theyre currently doing with computers and robotics?

And youre worried about small brained shit like this.


----------



## fncceo

Vastator said:


> By 2045 most humans will be half robot..



You say that like its a bad thing ...


----------



## Correll

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> By 2045 most humans will be half robot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like its a bad thing ...
Click to expand...



If you libs have your way, it will be the only way you will get a real blonde.


----------



## Vastator

Rather than spew forth leftist catch phrases that make people feel good about the irrevesible life decisions they have made... Try actually watching videos. I'd be genuinely interested to hear well thought out counter points.


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have a tiny brained outlook on the world and think youre gunna school folks on culture?
> 
> its retarded
> 
> 
> did you know by 2045, most humans will be half robot?
> 
> do you even modern science, bro?
> 
> google modern science advances...maybe itll take your mind off your toolbox insecurotoes for a sec dude.
> 
> have sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 2045 most humans will be half robot...!? I think we're done here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yes.
> 
> I dont think you follow modern science much, ehh? Google some interviews with the Head of Engineers for Google.
> 
> Have you heard of the Corporation called Google?
> 
> Its interesting.
> 
> And arent you former military? Dont you even have a BASELINE knowledge, at minimum, of what theyre currently doing with computers and robotics?
> 
> And youre worried about small brained shit like this.
Click to expand...

You still haven't answered the question.
So. Tell us... Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?


----------



## fncceo

Correll said:


> If you libs have your way,



I'm no liberal ... but I'm no racist either.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> 
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have a tiny brained outlook on the world and think youre gunna school folks on culture?
> 
> its retarded
> 
> 
> did you know by 2045, most humans will be half robot?
> 
> do you even modern science, bro?
> 
> google modern science advances...maybe itll take your mind off your toolbox insecurotoes for a sec dude.
> 
> have sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 2045 most humans will be half robot...!? I think we're done here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yes.
> 
> I dont think you follow modern science much, ehh? Google some interviews with the Head of Engineers for Google.
> 
> Have you heard of the Corporation called Google?
> 
> Its interesting.
> 
> And arent you former military? Dont you even have a BASELINE knowledge, at minimum, of what theyre currently doing with computers and robotics?
> 
> And youre worried about small brained shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't answered the question.
> So. Tell us... Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
Click to expand...

ask the arbiter of labels

your whine is whiney

be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> 
> 
> you have a tiny brained outlook on the world and think youre gunna school folks on culture?
> 
> its retarded
> 
> 
> did you know by 2045, most humans will be half robot?
> 
> do you even modern science, bro?
> 
> google modern science advances...maybe itll take your mind off your toolbox insecurotoes for a sec dude.
> 
> have sex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By 2045 most humans will be half robot...!? I think we're done here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yes.
> 
> I dont think you follow modern science much, ehh? Google some interviews with the Head of Engineers for Google.
> 
> Have you heard of the Corporation called Google?
> 
> Its interesting.
> 
> And arent you former military? Dont you even have a BASELINE knowledge, at minimum, of what theyre currently doing with computers and robotics?
> 
> And youre worried about small brained shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't answered the question.
> So. Tell us... Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask the arbiter of labels
> 
> your whine is whiney
> 
> be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic
Click to expand...

Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter? You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...

Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?


----------



## DOTR

Here is what diversity hires get us. 

Equifax hired a music major as chief security officer and she has just retired


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have a tiny brained outlook on the world and think youre gunna school folks on culture?
> 
> its retarded
> 
> 
> did you know by 2045, most humans will be half robot?
> 
> do you even modern science, bro?
> 
> google modern science advances...maybe itll take your mind off your toolbox insecurotoes for a sec dude.
> 
> have sex.
> 
> 
> 
> By 2045 most humans will be half robot...!? I think we're done here...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uh, yes.
> 
> I dont think you follow modern science much, ehh? Google some interviews with the Head of Engineers for Google.
> 
> Have you heard of the Corporation called Google?
> 
> Its interesting.
> 
> And arent you former military? Dont you even have a BASELINE knowledge, at minimum, of what theyre currently doing with computers and robotics?
> 
> And youre worried about small brained shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't answered the question.
> So. Tell us... Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask the arbiter of labels
> 
> your whine is whiney
> 
> be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
Click to expand...

are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...


i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit


----------



## Vastator

DOTR said:


> Here is what diversity hires get us.
> 
> Equifax hired a music major as chief security officer and she has just retired


Yet another dangerous example of what trying to paint a positive image, of an ideology which has precious few positive results to back up, can lead to.


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> By 2045 most humans will be half robot...!? I think we're done here...
> 
> 
> 
> uh, yes.
> 
> I dont think you follow modern science much, ehh? Google some interviews with the Head of Engineers for Google.
> 
> Have you heard of the Corporation called Google?
> 
> Its interesting.
> 
> And arent you former military? Dont you even have a BASELINE knowledge, at minimum, of what theyre currently doing with computers and robotics?
> 
> And youre worried about small brained shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't answered the question.
> So. Tell us... Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask the arbiter of labels
> 
> your whine is whiney
> 
> be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
Click to expand...

Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> uh, yes.
> 
> I dont think you follow modern science much, ehh? Google some interviews with the Head of Engineers for Google.
> 
> Have you heard of the Corporation called Google?
> 
> Its interesting.
> 
> And arent you former military? Dont you even have a BASELINE knowledge, at minimum, of what theyre currently doing with computers and robotics?
> 
> And youre worried about small brained shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't answered the question.
> So. Tell us... Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask the arbiter of labels
> 
> your whine is whiney
> 
> be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
Click to expand...

i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.

you need to go outside more.

white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...

this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.


cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist

not where im from

you should move


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see beauty in diversity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is not strength. Beauty doesn't secure a future. The fact is that what is being referred to as diversity, is actually pollution. Polluting, and damaging the systems, and demographics that allowed our nation to rise above the rest.
Click to expand...





"Pollution" is anti-American cowards like you.


----------



## K9Buck

Vastator said:


> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius



Diversity doesn't make us stronger???!!!


----------



## K9Buck

The problem is when you import a group of people with "diverse" ideologies that do NOT share the principles that made America great.  Libtards want everyone to live here regardless of what they believe.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats what Hitler thought too, but hes only liated in everyone's top 5 monsters of all time.
> 
> This is all insecurity. Cultures stand on merit.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
Click to expand...

The Pyramids were built by slaves. Any admiration for the structure has to be tempered by the knowledge that they were built under duress.Not a great example.


----------



## K9Buck

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
> 
> 
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pyramids were built by slaves. Any admiration for the structure has to be tempered by the knowledge that they were built under duress.Not a great example.
Click to expand...


They should be torn down and grounded into dust.


----------



## Windparadox

`
`
No one has a predominance of empirical evidence to prove that "diversity" is an overriding factor in economic, spiritual or human growth. I may not agree with the Jared Taylor presentation but  agree that "diversity" is not only a myth, it's become a social crutch. The idea of America being a "melting pot" has been usurped with the diversity mantra. At best, diversity is just a factor in the equation....a small factor.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
> 
> 
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pyramids were built by slaves. Any admiration for the structure has to be tempered by the knowledge that they were built under duress.Not a great example.
Click to expand...

The political system under which their accomplshments were achieved is irrelevant. The pyramids were never intended to illustrate a moral stance.


----------



## jasonnfree

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> By 2045 most humans will be half robot...!? I think we're done here...
> 
> 
> 
> uh, yes.
> 
> 
> I dont think you follow modern science much, ehh? Google some interviews with the Head of Engineers for Google.
> 
> Have you heard of the Corporation called Google?
> 
> Its interesting.
> 
> And arent you former military? Dont you even have a BASELINE knowledge, at minimum, of what theyre currently doing with computers and robotics?
> 
> And youre worried about small brained shit like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You still haven't answered the question.
> So. Tell us... Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ask the arbiter of labels
> 
> your whine is whiney
> 
> be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
Click to expand...


You fail to explain how bringing unlike cultures here add to our strength.   Especially when those people/cultures are poor, unskilled, and many of them, like the muslims, have no intention of assimilating.    When people don't buy into what you're selling, then you start insulting.  Happens a lot on this board.


----------



## K9Buck

jasonnfree said:


> When people don't buy into what you're selling, then you start insulting.



That's because you hurt his vagina.


----------



## Vastator

Windparadox said:


> `
> `
> No one has a predominance of empirical evidence to prove that "diversity" is an overriding factor in economic, spiritual or human growth. I may not agree with the Jared Taylor presentation but  agree that "diversity" is not only a myth, it's become a social crutch. The idea of America being a "melting pot" has been usurped with the diversity mantra. At best, diversity is just a factor in the equation....a small factor.


Diversity can be an enriching introduction, when such introduction is done in small enough quantities, that it gives the predominate culture the ability to accept, and reject the parts they see fit. When done in a manner that results in the displacement of the host culture, that culture is effectively "dead".


----------



## fncceo

Interracial couples has a long tradition in our country.


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't answered the question.
> So. Tell us... Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> 
> 
> ask the arbiter of labels
> 
> your whine is whiney
> 
> be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
Click to expand...

Why would I move? If you go back and re-read your posts; you'll find that it was you, not I, that posited "supremacy" into the conversation... Just something to take note of...


----------



## Windparadox

Vastator said:


> Diversity can be an enriching introduction, when such introduction is done in small enough quantities, that it gives the predominate culture the ability to accept, and reject the parts they see fit. When done in a manner that results in the displacement of the host culture, that culture is effectively "dead".


`
You can attract more bees with honey, than you can with shit....or so the saying goes.


----------



## fncceo

Windparadox said:


> You can attract more bees with honey, than you can with shit....



Flies, on the other hand ...


----------



## Vastator

A quick breakdown on how diversity has failed, and is failing the native people's of Britain...


----------



## Correll

fncceo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you libs have your way,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no liberal ... but I'm no racist either.
Click to expand...



If you can't defend your position without having to call people racists, you might be a liberal.


----------



## fncceo

Correll said:


> If you can't defend your position without having to call people racists



If your position calls depends on singling out a race as superior, that's the text book definition of a racist.  So, don't be put of by the word, own it.


----------



## Correll

fncceo said:


> Interracial couples has a long tradition in our country.




If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.


----------



## Correll

fncceo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't defend your position without having to call people racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your position calls depends on singling out a race as superior, that's the text book definition of a racist.  So, don't be put of by the word, own it.
Click to expand...




Which I have not done at all. So, shove it up you ass.


----------



## Moonglow

Vastator said:


> A quick breakdown on how diversity has failed, and is failing the native people's of Britain...


What have you been dispossessed from?


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interracial couples has a long tradition in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.
Click to expand...

You don't like my Grandmother that was Cherokee, like I give a fuck what you think..


----------



## fncceo

Correll said:


> If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.



Pretty sure it's gonna take a while.  Your race seems to be safe for now.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interracial couples has a long tradition in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like my Grandmother that was Cherokee, like I give a fuck what you think..
Click to expand...



Do you want to see the tradition of interracial couples end?


----------



## Paul Essien

Vastator said:


> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius


He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.

Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.

Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”

What's he talking about ?

And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?

If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.

Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation






Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.






Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.

*Questions ?*

 “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”

White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.

If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.

If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.

And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.

But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.

*Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*

This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%

I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interracial couples has a long tradition in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like my Grandmother that was Cherokee, like I give a fuck what you think..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to see the tradition of interracial couples end?
Click to expand...

I don't care who people marry, that is their business..


----------



## Vastator

Moonglow said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick breakdown on how diversity has failed, and is failing the native people's of Britain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been dispossessed from?
Click to expand...

Well for one thing... Proportionate representation in government positions. The percentage of minorities in both government jobs, and even elected positions is not proportionate to their actual numerical representation in society. The ability to have freedom of association, is another. Try starting a United White Peoples College fund. Let me know how it works out.


----------



## Correll

fncceo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's gonna take a while.  Your race seems to be safe for now.
Click to expand...



YOu referenced a relationship from 400 years ago. 

So, forgive me if I give a damn about the future.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interracial couples has a long tradition in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like my Grandmother that was Cherokee, like I give a fuck what you think..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to see the tradition of interracial couples end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care who people marry, that is their business..
Click to expand...



So, why you respond to my post about the tradition of interracial marriages if you don't care?


----------



## Moonglow

Vastator said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick breakdown on how diversity has failed, and is failing the native people's of Britain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been dispossessed from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for one thing... Proportionate representation in government positions. The percentage of minorities in both government jobs, and even elected positions is not proportionate to their actual numerical representation in society. The ability to have freedom of association, is another. Try starting a United White Peoples College fund. Let me know how it works out.
Click to expand...

The White Males-Only College Scholarship Fund


----------



## fncceo

Correll said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't defend your position without having to call people racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your position calls depends on singling out a race as superior, that's the text book definition of a racist.  So, don't be put of by the word, own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I have not done at all. So, shove it up you ass.
Click to expand...


So you're arguing the white race must remain pure because it's inferior?


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interracial couples has a long tradition in our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't like my Grandmother that was Cherokee, like I give a fuck what you think..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to see the tradition of interracial couples end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care who people marry, that is their business..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, why you respond to my post about the tradition of interracial marriages if you don't care?
Click to expand...

To let you know I don't care....Why put up a thread if you don't want people to comment on it?


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like my Grandmother that was Cherokee, like I give a fuck what you think..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to see the tradition of interracial couples end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care who people marry, that is their business..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, why you respond to my post about the tradition of interracial marriages if you don't care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To let you know I don't care....Why put up a thread if you don't want people to comment on it?
Click to expand...



Got it you don't care. Run along now. Have a nice day.


----------



## Vastator

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
Click to expand...

Not quite. The problem is their benevolent nature coupled with Democratic rule under our capitalist system. While predominately white, under democracy, the people flourished. But when our immigration policy shifted toward importing 3rd workers with no skills, coupled with our benevolence of giving them welfare; they breed like cockroaches and quite rapidly bolster their numbers to a level of political influence. And in a democracy... Once the people realize they can vote themselves gifts from the public treasury... The gig is up. The democracy you once cherished will be replaced, at the same time you find that you are a minority. This the death of your culture.


----------



## Moonglow

Vastator said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick breakdown on how diversity has failed, and is failing the native people's of Britain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been dispossessed from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for one thing... Proportionate representation in government positions. The percentage of minorities in both government jobs, and even elected positions is not proportionate to their actual numerical representation in society. The ability to have freedom of association, is another. Try starting a United White Peoples College fund. Let me know how it works out.
Click to expand...

The proportion of representation in politics is by voter choice...


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't like my Grandmother that was Cherokee, like I give a fuck what you think..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to see the tradition of interracial couples end?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't care who people marry, that is their business..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, why you respond to my post about the tradition of interracial marriages if you don't care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To let you know I don't care....Why put up a thread if you don't want people to comment on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it you don't care. Run along now. Have a nice day.
Click to expand...

No thanks, I'll stay if I wish and there is not a damn thing you can do about it....White boi..


----------



## DOTR

Vastator said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what diversity hires get us.
> 
> Equifax hired a music major as chief security officer and she has just retired
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another dangerous example of what trying to paint a positive image, of an ideology which has precious few positive results to back up, can lead to.
Click to expand...


 Equifaxes hiring meeting went something like this...

 "Is she qualified"?

 "Well she majored in music composition but she is female"

" Great! What is her work history?"

  "She struck a blow against the patriarchy at First Data Corporation for three years and before that she eliminated a white male with a degree in Finance at Sun trust Bank"

  "Fine she is hired. Put her in charge of 200 million American's private data and sign her up to attend the Women in Tech meeting next month"


----------



## DOTR

We all know diversity is a greater strength than being qualified. Thank Gaia Equifax didnt hire some white male with a degree in Information Technology for that position.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to see the tradition of interracial couples end?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who people marry, that is their business..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So, why you respond to my post about the tradition of interracial marriages if you don't care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To let you know I don't care....Why put up a thread if you don't want people to comment on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it you don't care. Run along now. Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks, I'll stay if I wish and there is not a damn thing you can do about it....White boi..
Click to expand...



Well, I'll be happy to respond to you if you have anything to say on the topic, moron. 


The topic you don't care about.


----------



## Vastator

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
Click to expand...

Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.


----------



## Moonglow

Vastator said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not quite. The problem is their benevolent nature coupled with Democratic rule under our capitalist system. While predominately white, under democracy, the people flourished. But when our immigration policy shifted toward importing 3rd workers with no skills, coupled with our benevolence of giving them welfare; they breed like cockroaches and quite rapidly bolster their numbers to a level of political influence. And in a democracy... Once the people realize they can vote themselves gifts from the public treasury... The gig is up. The democracy you once cherished will be replaced, at the same time you find that you are a minority. This the death of your culture.
Click to expand...

People like you assholes didn't like my Irish side of the family either, so again I say fuck you...This nation was founded and fought for by people from different nationalities, different cultures and they were not all white..This nation has never been all white...Too bad for you, the whites only don't get to share in this nation's glory of prosperity alone, the word freedom to you means persecution and denial of basic human rights..You are no American, you are a neo-Nazi idiot...


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care who people marry, that is their business..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why you respond to my post about the tradition of interracial marriages if you don't care?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To let you know I don't care....Why put up a thread if you don't want people to comment on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it you don't care. Run along now. Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks, I'll stay if I wish and there is not a damn thing you can do about it....White boi..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be happy to respond to you if you have anything to say on the topic, moron.
> 
> 
> The topic you don't care about.
Click to expand...

I have been you dumb bitch..


----------



## Moonglow

DOTR said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what diversity hires get us.
> 
> Equifax hired a music major as chief security officer and she has just retired
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another dangerous example of what trying to paint a positive image, of an ideology which has precious few positive results to back up, can lead to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Equifaxes hiring meeting went something like this...
> 
> "Is she qualified"?
> 
> "Well she majored in music composition but she is female"
> 
> " Great! What is her work history?"
> 
> "She struck a blow against the patriarchy at First Data Corporation for three years and before that she eliminated a white male with a degree in Finance at Sun trust Bank"
> 
> "Fine she is hired. Put her in charge of 200 million American's private data and sign her up to attend the Women in Tech meeting next month"
Click to expand...

The HR employee that hired her probably had a crush..


----------



## Vastator

Moonglow said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick breakdown on how diversity has failed, and is failing the native people's of Britain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been dispossessed from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for one thing... Proportionate representation in government positions. The percentage of minorities in both government jobs, and even elected positions is not proportionate to their actual numerical representation in society. The ability to have freedom of association, is another. Try starting a United White Peoples College fund. Let me know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The proportion of representation in politics is by voter choice...
Click to expand...

Indeed. White voters are anything but off the hook for that. That's what makes the leftist ideology of multiculturalism a detriment to any homogenous society.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, why you respond to my post about the tradition of interracial marriages if you don't care?
> 
> 
> 
> To let you know I don't care....Why put up a thread if you don't want people to comment on it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Got it you don't care. Run along now. Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks, I'll stay if I wish and there is not a damn thing you can do about it....White boi..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be happy to respond to you if you have anything to say on the topic, moron.
> 
> 
> The topic you don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been you dumb bitch..
Click to expand...



Right. Something about your grandmother. 

YOu post anything else, of substance, and I'll be happy to address it seriously and honestly.


----------



## Moonglow

Vastator said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick breakdown on how diversity has failed, and is failing the native people's of Britain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been dispossessed from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for one thing... Proportionate representation in government positions. The percentage of minorities in both government jobs, and even elected positions is not proportionate to their actual numerical representation in society. The ability to have freedom of association, is another. Try starting a United White Peoples College fund. Let me know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The proportion of representation in politics is by voter choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. White voters are anything but off the hook for that. That's what makes the leftist ideology of multiculturalism a detriment to any homogenous society.
Click to expand...

The US has never been a homogenous society, where in the hell did you dream that up?


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what diversity hires get us.
> 
> Equifax hired a music major as chief security officer and she has just retired
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another dangerous example of what trying to paint a positive image, of an ideology which has precious few positive results to back up, can lead to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Equifaxes hiring meeting went something like this...
> 
> "Is she qualified"?
> 
> "Well she majored in music composition but she is female"
> 
> " Great! What is her work history?"
> 
> "She struck a blow against the patriarchy at First Data Corporation for three years and before that she eliminated a white male with a degree in Finance at Sun trust Bank"
> 
> "Fine she is hired. Put her in charge of 200 million American's private data and sign her up to attend the Women in Tech meeting next month"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The HR employee that hired her probably had a crush..
Click to expand...




Lib pretends to not know how the pressure for diversity leads to unqualified hires.


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> To let you know I don't care....Why put up a thread if you don't want people to comment on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it you don't care. Run along now. Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No thanks, I'll stay if I wish and there is not a damn thing you can do about it....White boi..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be happy to respond to you if you have anything to say on the topic, moron.
> 
> 
> The topic you don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been you dumb bitch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Something about your grandmother.
> 
> YOu post anything else, of substance, and I'll be happy to address it seriously and honestly.
Click to expand...

Do what you like, it's a free country...Eventhough you don't like freedom is no reason to deny anyone else of that freedom...


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it you don't care. Run along now. Have a nice day.
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, I'll stay if I wish and there is not a damn thing you can do about it....White boi..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be happy to respond to you if you have anything to say on the topic, moron.
> 
> 
> The topic you don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been you dumb bitch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Something about your grandmother.
> 
> YOu post anything else, of substance, and I'll be happy to address it seriously and honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do what you like, it's a free country...Eventhough you don't like freedom is no reason to deny anyone else of that freedom...
Click to expand...




NOthing I have said supports your belief that I don't like Freedom.


That would be an internal delusion of yours. Nothing to do with me, or the topic.


My, you are adding SO MUCH to this thread.


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what diversity hires get us.
> 
> Equifax hired a music major as chief security officer and she has just retired
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another dangerous example of what trying to paint a positive image, of an ideology which has precious few positive results to back up, can lead to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Equifaxes hiring meeting went something like this...
> 
> "Is she qualified"?
> 
> "Well she majored in music composition but she is female"
> 
> " Great! What is her work history?"
> 
> "She struck a blow against the patriarchy at First Data Corporation for three years and before that she eliminated a white male with a degree in Finance at Sun trust Bank"
> 
> "Fine she is hired. Put her in charge of 200 million American's private data and sign her up to attend the Women in Tech meeting next month"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The HR employee that hired her probably had a crush..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lib pretends to not know how the pressure for diversity leads to unqualified hires.
Click to expand...

There are several reasons, each hiring is one a reason on it's own.. I hire people that work, no degree needed in my field and I will train you to earn more money..How another company operates is their business..


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No thanks, I'll stay if I wish and there is not a damn thing you can do about it....White boi..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be happy to respond to you if you have anything to say on the topic, moron.
> 
> 
> The topic you don't care about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been you dumb bitch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Something about your grandmother.
> 
> YOu post anything else, of substance, and I'll be happy to address it seriously and honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do what you like, it's a free country...Eventhough you don't like freedom is no reason to deny anyone else of that freedom...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing I have said supports your belief that I don't like Freedom.
> 
> 
> That would be an internal delusion of yours. Nothing to do with me, or the topic.
> 
> 
> My, you are adding SO MUCH to this thread.
Click to expand...

You must not like freedom for your fellow citizens to marry and copulate with who they choose..Your stigmatism only exposes your racist, bigoted view that you want to suppress that freedom..


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what diversity hires get us.
> 
> Equifax hired a music major as chief security officer and she has just retired
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another dangerous example of what trying to paint a positive image, of an ideology which has precious few positive results to back up, can lead to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Equifaxes hiring meeting went something like this...
> 
> "Is she qualified"?
> 
> "Well she majored in music composition but she is female"
> 
> " Great! What is her work history?"
> 
> "She struck a blow against the patriarchy at First Data Corporation for three years and before that she eliminated a white male with a degree in Finance at Sun trust Bank"
> 
> "Fine she is hired. Put her in charge of 200 million American's private data and sign her up to attend the Women in Tech meeting next month"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The HR employee that hired her probably had a crush..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lib pretends to not know how the pressure for diversity leads to unqualified hires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several reasons, each hiring is one a reason on it's own.. I hire people that work, no degree needed in my field and I will train you to earn more money..How another company operates is their business..
Click to expand...



It's their business until some asshole sues then because there aren't enough minorities in upper management.


THus, you get pressure to make sure there are enough brown faces around the table, no matter how many more qualified whites you had to fuck over, or how unqualified some of the faces might be.


----------



## Moonglow

Correll said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet another dangerous example of what trying to paint a positive image, of an ideology which has precious few positive results to back up, can lead to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equifaxes hiring meeting went something like this...
> 
> "Is she qualified"?
> 
> "Well she majored in music composition but she is female"
> 
> " Great! What is her work history?"
> 
> "She struck a blow against the patriarchy at First Data Corporation for three years and before that she eliminated a white male with a degree in Finance at Sun trust Bank"
> 
> "Fine she is hired. Put her in charge of 200 million American's private data and sign her up to attend the Women in Tech meeting next month"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The HR employee that hired her probably had a crush..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lib pretends to not know how the pressure for diversity leads to unqualified hires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several reasons, each hiring is one a reason on it's own.. I hire people that work, no degree needed in my field and I will train you to earn more money..How another company operates is their business..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's their business until some asshole sues then because there aren't enough minorities in upper management.
> 
> 
> THus, you get pressure to make sure there are enough brown faces around the table, no matter how many more qualified whites you had to fuck over, or how unqualified some of the faces might be.
Click to expand...

Ain't life a bitch when a company hires someone that is incompetent, so you are saying you want only white incompetent people hired...


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll be happy to respond to you if you have anything to say on the topic, moron.
> 
> 
> The topic you don't care about.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been you dumb bitch..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Something about your grandmother.
> 
> YOu post anything else, of substance, and I'll be happy to address it seriously and honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do what you like, it's a free country...Eventhough you don't like freedom is no reason to deny anyone else of that freedom...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOthing I have said supports your belief that I don't like Freedom.
> 
> 
> That would be an internal delusion of yours. Nothing to do with me, or the topic.
> 
> 
> My, you are adding SO MUCH to this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must not like freedom for your fellow citizens to marry and copulate with who they choose..Your stigmatism only exposes your racist, bigoted view that you want to suppress that freedom..
Click to expand...




I am not responsible for the voices in your head. 

If you can hear me, and can reply to things I actually have said, I will be happy to discuss any rational comments.


----------



## Correll

Moonglow said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Equifaxes hiring meeting went something like this...
> 
> "Is she qualified"?
> 
> "Well she majored in music composition but she is female"
> 
> " Great! What is her work history?"
> 
> "She struck a blow against the patriarchy at First Data Corporation for three years and before that she eliminated a white male with a degree in Finance at Sun trust Bank"
> 
> "Fine she is hired. Put her in charge of 200 million American's private data and sign her up to attend the Women in Tech meeting next month"
> 
> 
> 
> The HR employee that hired her probably had a crush..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lib pretends to not know how the pressure for diversity leads to unqualified hires.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are several reasons, each hiring is one a reason on it's own.. I hire people that work, no degree needed in my field and I will train you to earn more money..How another company operates is their business..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's their business until some asshole sues then because there aren't enough minorities in upper management.
> 
> 
> THus, you get pressure to make sure there are enough brown faces around the table, no matter how many more qualified whites you had to fuck over, or how unqualified some of the faces might be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ain't life a bitch when a company hires someone that is incompetent, so you are saying you want only white incompetent people hired...
Click to expand...



It is a bitch, and I don't want government force to encourage it.


----------



## DOTR

Just look at Yahoo you anti diversity micro aggressors. Irrelevant and broke but no glass ceiling with Marissa Mayer in there. 
    And what Carly Fiona did for Hewlett Packard diversity is astounding..and only at the cost of 30,000 jobs! Well worth it for the cause and those mansplainers Hewlett and Packard be damned.
   And Elizabeth Holmes wasn't she just Steve Jobs with breasts? Touted by the whitehouse for groundbreaking female leadership she only caused 9 billion dollars to evaporate for Theranos investors. But hey she was an inspiration to little girls...in a "world full of men". LINK 


  Not like that nasty old white patriarch Warren Buffet who makes his investors billions but refuses to embrace diversity. Just look at his Christmas picture...no diversity in the corporate Christmas photo! LINK Running a successful business is no excuse for ignoring diversity Warren...in fact it embarrasses the diversity warriors.


----------



## Vastator

Moonglow said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick breakdown on how diversity has failed, and is failing the native people's of Britain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been dispossessed from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for one thing... Proportionate representation in government positions. The percentage of minorities in both government jobs, and even elected positions is not proportionate to their actual numerical representation in society. The ability to have freedom of association, is another. Try starting a United White Peoples College fund. Let me know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The proportion of representation in politics is by voter choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. White voters are anything but off the hook for that. That's what makes the leftist ideology of multiculturalism a detriment to any homogenous society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US has never been a homogenous society, where in the hell did you dream that up?
Click to expand...

It absolutely was. In both governance, and amongst those who would vote on how that governance operated. In fact... That is precisely how it was founded.


----------



## Moonglow

Vastator said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been dispossessed from?
> 
> 
> 
> Well for one thing... Proportionate representation in government positions. The percentage of minorities in both government jobs, and even elected positions is not proportionate to their actual numerical representation in society. The ability to have freedom of association, is another. Try starting a United White Peoples College fund. Let me know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The proportion of representation in politics is by voter choice...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. White voters are anything but off the hook for that. That's what makes the leftist ideology of multiculturalism a detriment to any homogenous society.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US has never been a homogenous society, where in the hell did you dream that up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It absolutely was. In both governance, and amongst those who would vote on how that governance operated. In fact... That is precisely how it was founded.
Click to expand...

Where in the Constitution did it say white folks only?


----------



## DOTR

Vastator said:


> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.



  Cannot give enough "winner" for this.


----------



## Moonglow

DOTR said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot give enough "winner" for this.
Click to expand...

The Europeans liked the Chinese so much they sent emissaries to find the knowledge they lack and to teach the Chinese what they knew..The Chinese got European classes on astronomy and Europeans got noodles and gunpowder...Yeah, the Europeans couldn't figure out gunpowder on their own...
So the great European culture of kidnapping children and Kings for ransom during the crusades  was envied by the world so much they kicked the crusaders out of the Levine and ended the crusades....


----------



## Uncensored2008

fncceo said:


> In biology, diversity is always an asset.



In biology, diversity always evaporates.

Dogs breeding with wolves in no way produces a better wolf. After three generations, the result will be neither dog nor wolf. There will be no diversity, merely mongrelism. You brought up biology, but facts do no support your thesis.


----------



## Uncensored2008

TheOldSchool said:


> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.



Prior to the 1965 plan to end America, what you claim is utterly false.

Germany is European
Italy is European
Ireland is European

See a trend to prior immigration, sparky?


----------



## Unkotare

LOL @ the stormfront 'scientists' shitting from their mouths.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> LOL @ the stormfront 'scientists' shitting from their mouths.




Didn't Stormfront get shut down for "badthought wrongthink?" I was pretty sure that Google declared ideas not consistent with party goals verbotten. 

Diversity it seems is not allowed when it comes to thought or speech...


----------



## Vastator

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ the stormfront 'scientists' shitting from their mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Stormfront get shut down for "badthought wrongthink?" I was pretty sure that Google declared ideas not consistent with party goals verbotten.
> 
> Diversity it seems is not allowed when it comes to thought or speech...
Click to expand...

And that is a rather obvious contradiction in the "diversity" philosophy as currently practiced by those who most passionately promote it. It leads directly to the elimination of diversity. None of their ideas or practices, actually serve to preserve diversity. None. The hypocrisy would be laughable if it weren't so dangerous.


----------



## bodecea

Vastator said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in sociology diversity is a liability.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America is, and always has been a melting pot.  Even the indigenous Americans had a wide-variety of cultures.  Even those societies who pride themselves on racial purity, such as Japan and China, are much more racially diverse than they care to admit.
> 
> America wouldn't exist today without the contributions of immigrants from many cultures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What your assertion fails to make note of; is that at the founding of our nation; what amounted to diversity, was the various Europeans, who flocked to our shores. And as more arrived our nation became stronger. Then... When the shift occured to the mass immigration of nonwhites that unprecedented rise to greatness, ground to a stand still. Today globally, and at home, America is recognized as a nation in decline.
Click to expand...

What has been consistent throughout the history of our country is the nativist movement.   Their targets of derision have changed again and again, but the nativists will always be with us.  The Irish weren't "white"...the Italians weren't "white"...the Jews weren't "white"...the Chinese weren't "white"...the Mexicans weren't "white"...White meaning "not like us" and really not having anything to do with skin color.


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL @ the stormfront 'scientists' shitting from their mouths.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't Stormfront get shut down for "badthought wrongthink?" I was pretty sure that Google declared ideas not consistent with party goals verbotten.
> 
> Diversity it seems is not allowed when it comes to thought or speech...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And that is a rather obvious contradiction in the "diversity" philosophy as currently practiced by those who most passionately promote it. It leads directly to the elimination of diversity. None of their ideas or practices, actually serve to preserve diversity. None. The hypocrisy would be laughable if it weren't so dangerous.
Click to expand...





You fail segregationist semantics.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
Click to expand...

There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
Only a weirdo would think otherwise.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
Click to expand...

All of the aforementioned are part of the greatness that comprises western civilization. So as you can plainly see, ; we have quite enough diversity.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. Cultures stand upon the accomplishment of their people, and the legacy they offer into the world, that other look to emulate. No one waxes nostalgic about the merits of the Egyptians. They are admired for their works.
> 
> 
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pyramids were built by slaves. Any admiration for the structure has to be tempered by the knowledge that they were built under duress.Not a great example.
Click to expand...


*"The Pyramids were built by slaves."*

As you are ignorant and uneducated of course you would make such a comment. The Pyramids were not built by slaves it's Hollyweird who pushed that they were and recent archaeological evidence says that they were not built by slaves, that they were built by Free Men and were also very well fed each day.








Here's the rest of the article from Reuters:

Egypt tombs suggest pyramids not built by slaves








From the BBC also:

BBC News - Egypt tombs suggest free men built pyramids, not slaves

From The Daily Telegraph:

Pyramids 'not built by slaves'

From The Associated Press:

*Egypt: New Find Shows Slaves Didn't Build Pyramids*


----------



## Vastator

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> you said "wrong" and then professed exactly what i had said.
> 
> gjob!
> 
> 
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pyramids were built by slaves. Any admiration for the structure has to be tempered by the knowledge that they were built under duress.Not a great example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The Pyramids were built by slaves."*
> 
> As you are ignorant and uneducated of course you would make such a comment. The Pyramids were not built by slaves it's Hollyweird who pushed that they were and recent archaeological evidence says that they were not built by slaves, that they were built by Free Men and were also very well fed each day.
> 
> View attachment 149501
> View attachment 149502
> 
> Here's the rest of the article from Reuters:
> 
> Egypt tombs suggest pyramids not built by slaves
> 
> View attachment 149503
> View attachment 149504
> 
> From the BBC also:
> 
> BBC News - Egypt tombs suggest free men built pyramids, not slaves
> 
> From The Daily Telegraph:
> 
> Pyramids 'not built by slaves'
> 
> From The Associated Press:
> 
> *Egypt: New Find Shows Slaves Didn't Build Pyramids*
Click to expand...

Nor does the historical record bear out the biblical portrayal of the Jews enslavement by Egypt.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Vastator said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I highlighted precisely what makes your assertion wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> i said cultures stand on merit, and you went forth to say this same exact sentiment in a larger paragraph
> 
> its rocket science is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your comprehension has failed you. I said works. Pyramids, complex religion, and law. Things observable and admirable to this day. Not their opinions on social matters...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Pyramids were built by slaves. Any admiration for the structure has to be tempered by the knowledge that they were built under duress.Not a great example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The Pyramids were built by slaves."*
> 
> As you are ignorant and uneducated of course you would make such a comment. The Pyramids were not built by slaves it's Hollyweird who pushed that they were and recent archaeological evidence says that they were not built by slaves, that they were built by Free Men and were also very well fed each day.
> 
> View attachment 149501
> View attachment 149502
> 
> Here's the rest of the article from Reuters:
> 
> Egypt tombs suggest pyramids not built by slaves
> 
> View attachment 149503
> View attachment 149504
> 
> From the BBC also:
> 
> BBC News - Egypt tombs suggest free men built pyramids, not slaves
> 
> From The Daily Telegraph:
> 
> Pyramids 'not built by slaves'
> 
> From The Associated Press:
> 
> *Egypt: New Find Shows Slaves Didn't Build Pyramids*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor does the historical record bear out the biblical portrayal of the Jews enslavement by Egypt.
Click to expand...


*"Nor does the historical record bear out the biblical portrayal of the Jews enslavement by Egypt."*

Haaretz in April 2017 published an article also about this.





From the article:








The article is from Josh Mintz.





Here is the rest of the article:

Were Jews ever really slaves in Egypt, or is Passover a myth?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the aforementioned are part of the greatness that comprises western civilization. So as you can plainly see, ; we have quite enough diversity.
Click to expand...

So you accept that there is no white culture ?
There is no black culture either . There are a lot of different black cultures.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the aforementioned are part of the greatness that comprises western civilization. So as you can plainly see, ; we have quite enough diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept that there is no white culture ?
> There is no black culture either . There are a lot of different black cultures.
Click to expand...

No. I do not.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the aforementioned are part of the greatness that comprises western civilization. So as you can plainly see, ; we have quite enough diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept that there is no white culture ?
> There is no black culture either . There are a lot of different black cultures.
Click to expand...

If there were no white culture; someone failed to forward the memo to the third world. Because it is almost exclusively white founded nations that these people flock to. Incidentally it is only white founded nations who are being pressured to accept these people into their countries as well.


----------



## defcon4

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
Click to expand...

You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the aforementioned are part of the greatness that comprises western civilization. So as you can plainly see, ; we have quite enough diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you accept that there is no white culture ?
> There is no black culture either . There are a lot of different black cultures.
Click to expand...


*"So you accept that there is no white culture ?"*

White Culture = Western Culture = Western Civilisation.








https://www.sciencedaily.com/terms/western_culture.htm


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
Click to expand...


He is an ignorant Armchair Historical Negationist ie. Armchair Historical Revisionism and in such fashion attempts to illegitimately distort ALL historical records PROVIDED they pertain to White people, White history while at the same time pushing an inflated narrative regarding Africans and Muslims. He also probably hates Chinese and will deny Chinese Culture going back thousands of years IF it means Africans and Muslims can benefit from the trashing of Chinese Culture to further artificially inflate Africans and Muslims.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
Click to expand...


*"The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile."
*
To deny the above illustrates an entire new definition of absolute ignorance, not only of History but also of Logic.

*"That's common heritage that's European Culture."*

Yes and according to the absolutely ignorant and uneducated it does not exist  They are never going to convince or brainwash us into hating ourselves as much as they hate themselves, the hate for themselves is displayed in their complete denial that our Ancestors did NOT build on EVERY LEVEL Western Civilisation.

Western Civilisation = Judeo-Greco-Christian there is NOTHING African or Islamic involved despite what the Paid Propagandists attempt to convince people that Western Civilisation was built ENTIRELY by Africans and Muslims and that Judeo-Greco-Christian's were just a FOOTNOTE and an IRRELEVANCE.


----------



## defcon4

Lucy Hamilton said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile."
> *
> To deny the above illustrates an entire new definition of absolute ignorance, not only of History but also of Logic.
> 
> *"That's common heritage that's European Culture."*
> 
> Yes and according to the absolutely ignorant and uneducated it does not exist  They are never going to convince or brainwash us into hating ourselves as much as they hate themselves, the hate for themselves is displayed in their complete denial that our Ancestors did NOT build on EVERY LEVEL Western Civilisation.
> 
> Western Civilisation = Judeo-Greco-Christian there is NOTHING African or Islamic involved despite what the Paid Propagandists attempt to convince people that Western Civilisation was built ENTIRELY by Africans and Muslims and that Judeo-Greco-Christian's were just a FOOTNOTE and an IRRELEVANCE.
Click to expand...

Europe is getting diversified.
WhiteIdentityPolitix on Twitter


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Diversity can be hell on Earth, look at the Balkans, where the term "Balkanization" came from.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.

It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.

The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.

So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?

Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?

Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.

My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.

Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.

What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?



Not  really, in the 1600's Sweden was pretty brutal, having killed millions of Polish people in the Deluge, and millions of German people in the 30 Year War.

Furthermore, there were minor Swedish colonies in the New World, including minor slavery.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not  really, in the 1600's Sweden was pretty brutal, having killed millions of Polish people in the Deluge, and millions of German people in the 30 Year War.
> 
> Furthermore, there were minor Swedish colonies in the New World, including minor slavery.
Click to expand...

You sort of underline my point. There was no unified western culture when they were all slaughtering each other.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".


You are only the second person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not  really, in the 1600's Sweden was pretty brutal, having killed millions of Polish people in the Deluge, and millions of German people in the 30 Year War.
> 
> Furthermore, there were minor Swedish colonies in the New World, including minor slavery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You sort of underline my point. There was no unified western culture when they were all slaughtering each other.
Click to expand...


Whites weren't unified, but none the less are often close relatives.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
Click to expand...

I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
Click to expand...

You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
Click to expand...


I wish it were true that Poles, and Brits were completely different racial cultures.

However, both do share things in common.

I say that as a person of Polish heritage, who really hates Brits most of the time.

I kind of wish Brits were of a different race from us.

Your Island folks, make Europeans look like trash.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
Click to expand...


My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.

My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan. 

I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.


----------



## Unkotare

defcon4 said:


> ...White Europeans do have common heritage and culture.,,,,.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it were true that Poles, and Brits were completely different racial cultures.
> 
> However, both do share things in common.
> 
> I say that as a person of Polish heritage, who really hates Brits most of the time.
> 
> I kind of wish Brits were of a different race from us.
> 
> Your Island folks, make Europeans look like trash.
Click to expand...

Poles are generally nutters in my experience.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it were true that Poles, and Brits were completely different racial cultures.
> 
> However, both do share things in common.
> 
> I say that as a person of Polish heritage, who really hates Brits most of the time.
> 
> I kind of wish Brits were of a different race from us.
> 
> Your Island folks, make Europeans look like trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poles are generally nutters in my experience.
Click to expand...


Who are the nutters who went from racial genocide, to racial suicide  in a matter of a couple of decades?


----------



## Unkotare

Tommy Tainant said:


> ...The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,.....




Oh? You agree with these assholes here who are whining about interracial relationships?


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
Click to expand...

And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
Click to expand...

Lack of pride in ones heritage is a hallmark of piss poor upbringing.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
Click to expand...


How does Muhamad Ali, compare to Nikola Tesla, Wernher Von Braun, Thoma Edison, or Sergei Korolev?

Like most Brits, you think, and act exactly like the Negroes do.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
Click to expand...

And ?
Is that the benchmark ?
Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of pride in ones heritage is a hallmark of piss poor upbringing.
Click to expand...

Pride in your skin colour shows a lack of self esteem.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does Muhamad ali, compare to Nikola Tesla, Wernher Von Braun, Thoma Edison, or Sergei Korolev?
> 
> Like most Brits, you think, and act exactly like the Negroes do.
Click to expand...

Its my list,draw up your own.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
Click to expand...

Indeed. It is one of them.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How does Muhamad ali, compare to Nikola Tesla, Wernher Von Braun, Thoma Edison, or Sergei Korolev?
> 
> Like most Brits, you think, and act exactly like the Negroes do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its my list,draw up your own.
Click to expand...


While Wernher Von Braun put a man on the Moon.....Muhammad Ali  slugged it out.

Am, I missing some thing?


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of pride in ones heritage is a hallmark of piss poor upbringing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pride in your skin colour shows a lack of self esteem.
Click to expand...

Not only is that not the subject of the thread; it is also completely unsubstantiated. You might as well move on... You have nothing to contribute to the discussion, besides fear, and butt hurt.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
Click to expand...

People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
Come back when you are an adult.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
Click to expand...


So, now you're admitting to White culture?


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
Click to expand...

It's good that they do.


----------



## defcon4

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
Click to expand...

So do they remember Stalin and his commissars butchering 30 million ethnic Russians. What contributions they made to "white culture?"


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> 
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's good that they do.
Click to expand...

Why ?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

defcon4 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> 
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do they remember Stalin and his commissars butchering 30 million ethnic Russians. What contributions they made to "white culture?"
Click to expand...


He has no morals, he thinks that the Bolsheviks were justified in murdering The Royal Martyrs, The Saints of The Imperial Family, that is the level of Communist supporting degenerate we are dealing with.

The Royal Martyrs murdered by God Hating Communist human filth who are burning in Hell with their father Satan.

The Royal Martyrs, The Saints of The Imperial Family are seated with Our Lord and Saviour in His Beautiful Kingdom.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's good that they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ?
Click to expand...


Well if people didn't then what would your type have to post about?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's good that they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if people didn't then what would your type have to post about?
Click to expand...

Do you think he made a positive contribution ?


----------



## defcon4

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's good that they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ?
Click to expand...

If you  don't know why Mr. Tammy Tainted then you are really stupid.


----------



## Tilly

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
Click to expand...

Also, we of course had GPS, nurses, window cleaners and so on ALREADY. lol. Tammy seems to think otherwise


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish it were true that Poles, and Brits were completely different racial cultures.
> 
> However, both do share things in common.
> 
> I say that as a person of Polish heritage, who really hates Brits most of the time.
> 
> I kind of wish Brits were of a different race from us.
> 
> Your Island folks, make Europeans look like trash.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poles are generally nutters in my experience.
Click to expand...

Can you elaborate on your bigotry towards them? TIA


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> 
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now you're admitting to White culture?
Click to expand...


In Tommy's narrow and obsessive mind, there is no White Culture per se, the ONLY White Culture is Hitler and ANYONE who has pride in White Culture is literally Hitler.

Meanwhile:


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
Click to expand...

People also remember Sir Isaac Newton.
You make no point as usual.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's good that they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if people didn't then what would your type have to post about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think he made a positive contribution ?
Click to expand...


Stop derailing the thread with your bizarro fixation you fat Commie. Having lost an argument you never had to begin with you now want to derail this thread by indulging in your weird fetish about Hitler.

The topic of the thread is Diversity is not a strength but a weakness. Diversity if we look at Historical examples of previous Civilisations, it leads to a weakened Society and eventual collapse of that Society.

The Leftists are ignorant of History, in no point of History when different groups of people from alien Cultures have been thrown together has it NEVER NOT ended in violence and bloodshed.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's good that they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ?
Click to expand...

Dear me. 
Why do you think?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's good that they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if people didn't then what would your type have to post about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think he made a positive contribution ?
Click to expand...

Culture isn't only about positive contributions.
Have you just climbed out from beneath a slag heap or something??? (cultural reference)


----------



## Vastator

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> It's good that they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well if people didn't then what would your type have to post about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you think he made a positive contribution ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop derailing the thread with your bizarro fixation you fat Commie. Having lost an argument you never had to begin with you now want to derail this thread by indulging in your weird fetish about Hitler.
> 
> The topic of the thread is Diversity is not a strength but a weakness. Diversity if we look at Historical examples of previous Civilisations, it leads to a weakened Society and eventual collapse of that Society.
> 
> The Leftists are ignorant of History, in no point of History when different groups of people from alien Cultures have been thrown together has it NEVER NOT ended in violence and bloodshed.
Click to expand...

He cannot dispute the information presented in the video (if he even bothered to watch it); and he knows it. Not one leftist, in all these pages has...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now you're admitting to White culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Tommy's narrow and obsessive mind, there is no White Culture per se, the ONLY White Culture is Hitler and ANYONE who has pride in White Culture is literally Hitler.
> 
> Meanwhile:
Click to expand...


LOL, indeed, Tommy seems to think all White culture doesn't exist, except Hitler.


----------



## Coyote

*Guys, the thread has a topic and the topic isn't member's alleged resemblance to Hitler's.  Topic is diversity, the good the bad and the ugly.  Also as a public service announcement...you are in Zone 2.  Posts need to have topical content....*

*You may now resume your regularly scheduled programming *


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> *Guys, the thread has a topic and the topic isn't member's alleged resemblance to Hitler's.  Topic is diversity, the good the bad and the ugly.  Also as a public service announcement...you are in Zone 2.  Posts need to have topical content....*
> 
> *You may now resume your regularly scheduled programming *



This is what I am trying to point out Coyote darling in my below post, also the Off Topic content of Hitler was not brought into this thread by us if you read the thread.

The rest of us are doing our best to keep the thread On Topic.


----------



## Vastator

And this little video gives a little financial synopsis, of what the US would look like, if the left had their wish come true overnight. It answers the question of, "What would happen to the US economy, if you removed the white demographic"?
... Which would be the long term, end result, of the multiculturism experiment.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Europe developed in different ways and at different speeds.
> 
> It is simplistic to believe that there was a unified coherent civilisation. The only thing that could be seen as unifying was the Church. However its manifest corruption caused splits and countries went their own ways.
> 
> The Romans brought roads and central heating to the UK but 1000 years later the British were still living in mud huts.
> 
> So,for example, could Martin Luther be held responsible for the excesses of Pizarro or the Spanish Inquisition ? Or could he claim credit for it ?
> 
> Sweden never bothered anybody. Are the Swedes a party to the slaughter of the Aborigines in Australia and New Zealand or the actions of the British Empire ?
> 
> Nope, they came from a different culture, had different values,ate different food and spoke a different language.
> 
> My culture is working class Welsh culture. Its working class,chapel and has its own language,music and mythology.A few miles across the border my friends are English, they are C of E, they speak a different language, support an hereditary system and buy in to a thousand years of English hype.
> 
> Bu when it rains we all get pissed on.
> 
> What I find truly ironic is this. The white supremacists who are promoting the "white culture" myth are the same frothing wankers  who decry the EU for destroying "national cultures".
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of pride in ones heritage is a hallmark of piss poor upbringing.
Click to expand...



What heritage are you referring to?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are only the second one person to speak of supremacy... Both of you are leftists...
> 
> 
> 
> I can see you coming like a train down the track. You know what you are and so do I.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know nothing. But you assume much. So if you claim diversity is a strength; state your case, or move along.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lack of pride in ones heritage is a hallmark of piss poor upbringing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pride in your skin colour shows a lack of self esteem.
Click to expand...

Black people often mention being proud of being black. I don't think they are lacking in self esteem. But you do? Bit condescending me thinks.


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, the thread has a topic and the topic isn't member's alleged resemblance to Hitler's.  Topic is diversity, the good the bad and the ugly.  Also as a public service announcement...you are in Zone 2.  Posts need to have topical content....*
> 
> *You may now resume your regularly scheduled programming *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am trying to point out Coyote darling in my below post, also the Off Topic content of Hitler was not brought into this thread by us if you read the thread.
> 
> The rest of us are doing our best to keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> View attachment 149583
Click to expand...

Lucy, Hitler can be brought up in the context of the topic, i.e. Trying to use it as an example of culture, but when the thread becomes a discussion ABOUT a member instead of the topic, then it's a derailment.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?


Rwanda.


----------



## fncceo

Tommy Tainant said:


> My GP is from Sudan, my pharmacist is from India and my dentist is from Poland. When I was in hospital recently the nurse was from Portugal. The lad who does my windows is from Lithuania and my favourite restaurants are owned by a guy from Bangladesh and another from Hong Kong. My neighbour is English and he brings a bag of fruit and veg around every other day. We reciprocate.
> 
> My favourite bands are The Specials, The Jam,Bruce Springsteen,Dave Edmunds and Orchestra Baobab. The greatest people from the last century are Muhammed Ali,MLK, Nelson Mandela,Gandhi, Nicholas Winton, Laurel and Hardy and Nye Bevan.
> 
> I dont take credit for the achievements of people because they have the same skin colour as me. Primarily because I am not a sad fucking loser who measures their self worth in the achievements of others.



Your medal is in the mail.


----------



## Vastator

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?


I'll take "Not a one" for $500 Alex!


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
Click to expand...


So, Hutu, and Tutsi are Hutu, and Tutsi for what reason?
Because it's not multiple cultures?


----------



## Moonglow

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, the thread has a topic and the topic isn't member's alleged resemblance to Hitler's.  Topic is diversity, the good the bad and the ugly.  Also as a public service announcement...you are in Zone 2.  Posts need to have topical content....*
> 
> *You may now resume your regularly scheduled programming *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am trying to point out Coyote darling in my below post, also the Off Topic content of Hitler was not brought into this thread by us if you read the thread.
> 
> The rest of us are doing our best to keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> View attachment 149583
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, Hitler can be brought up in the context of the topic, i.e. Trying to use it as an example of culture, but when the thread becomes a discussion ABOUT a member instead of the topic, then it's a derailment.
Click to expand...

Will FlatCan be in here to disburse spankings in a diverse way?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, the thread has a topic and the topic isn't member's alleged resemblance to Hitler's.  Topic is diversity, the good the bad and the ugly.  Also as a public service announcement...you are in Zone 2.  Posts need to have topical content....*
> 
> *You may now resume your regularly scheduled programming *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am trying to point out Coyote darling in my below post, also the Off Topic content of Hitler was not brought into this thread by us if you read the thread.
> 
> The rest of us are doing our best to keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> View attachment 149583
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, Hitler can be brought up in the context of the topic, i.e. Trying to use it as an example of culture, but when the thread becomes a discussion ABOUT a member instead of the topic, then it's a derailment.
Click to expand...


Yes, and Hitler probably wouldn't have risen to power, without multicultural conflicts with Jewish control in the German economy, or the Polish - German border dispute.
(Diversity Multi-Culti)


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, the thread has a topic and the topic isn't member's alleged resemblance to Hitler's.  Topic is diversity, the good the bad and the ugly.  Also as a public service announcement...you are in Zone 2.  Posts need to have topical content....*
> 
> *You may now resume your regularly scheduled programming *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am trying to point out Coyote darling in my below post, also the Off Topic content of Hitler was not brought into this thread by us if you read the thread.
> 
> The rest of us are doing our best to keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> View attachment 149583
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, Hitler can be brought up in the context of the topic, i.e. Trying to use it as an example of culture, but when the thread becomes a discussion ABOUT a member instead of the topic, then it's a derailment.
Click to expand...


*"Hitler can be brought up in the context of the topic, i.e. Trying to use it as an example of culture"*

Um not when someone has repeatedly posted there is NO White Culture and then begins gibbering about how White Culture is Hitler, there was no way in any form THAT was within the context of the topic of this thread and the OP.

Stop making excuses Missy


----------



## Lucy Hamilton

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
Click to expand...


You need to read about the Hutu's and the Tutsi's, because Rwanda is just not an example of a Genocide where Multiculturalism was not a factor, because it was.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy thinks that Western Europe is more advanced than Eastern Europe.

Now, why is that?

Western Europe chose colonialism, and Eastern Europe had Jews, Gypsies, and Communism.

Now, why oh why did Western Europe rise,  and Eastern Europe fall behind?


----------



## Coyote

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read about the Hutu's and the Tutsi's, because Rwanda is just not an example of a Genocide where Multiculturalism was not a factor, because it was.
Click to expand...

It's not multiculturalism, it's tribal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read about the Hutu's and the Tutsi's, because Rwanda is just not an example of a Genocide where Multiculturalism was not a factor, because it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not multiculturalism, it's tribal.
Click to expand...


Multiculturalism, as in having multiple cultures present.

Perhaps not multiculturalism in the strict definition.

The word has been changing,
Like people who hate Bigots, are Bigots, because being a bigot just basically by definition, means to be intolerant of another view.
Now bigotry is generally more like prejudices, or racism.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, the thread has a topic and the topic isn't member's alleged resemblance to Hitler's.  Topic is diversity, the good the bad and the ugly.  Also as a public service announcement...you are in Zone 2.  Posts need to have topical content....*
> 
> *You may now resume your regularly scheduled programming *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am trying to point out Coyote darling in my below post, also the Off Topic content of Hitler was not brought into this thread by us if you read the thread.
> 
> The rest of us are doing our best to keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> View attachment 149583
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, Hitler can be brought up in the context of the topic, i.e. Trying to use it as an example of culture, but when the thread becomes a discussion ABOUT a member instead of the topic, then it's a derailment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Hitler probably wouldn't have risen to power, without multicultural conflicts with Jewish control in the German economy, or the Polish - German border dispute.
> (Diversity Multi-Culti)
Click to expand...

Hitler's rise was not about multicultural conflicts, the Jews had lived there for hundreds of years.  Multiculturalism isn't necessarily the same as ethnic conflicts.


----------



## Coyote

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to read about the Hutu's and the Tutsi's, because Rwanda is just not an example of a Genocide where Multiculturalism was not a factor, because it was.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not multiculturalism, it's tribal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Multiculturalism, as in having multiple cultures present.
> 
> Perhaps not multiculturalism in the strict definition.
> 
> The word has been changing,
> Like people who hate Bigots, are Bigots, because being a bigot just basically by definition, means to be intolerant of another view.
> Now bigotry is generally more like prejudices, or racism.
Click to expand...

Ok, you are using a different meaning then I was...I understand what you are saying now.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Guys, the thread has a topic and the topic isn't member's alleged resemblance to Hitler's.  Topic is diversity, the good the bad and the ugly.  Also as a public service announcement...you are in Zone 2.  Posts need to have topical content....*
> 
> *You may now resume your regularly scheduled programming *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am trying to point out Coyote darling in my below post, also the Off Topic content of Hitler was not brought into this thread by us if you read the thread.
> 
> The rest of us are doing our best to keep the thread On Topic.
> 
> View attachment 149583
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, Hitler can be brought up in the context of the topic, i.e. Trying to use it as an example of culture, but when the thread becomes a discussion ABOUT a member instead of the topic, then it's a derailment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Hitler probably wouldn't have risen to power, without multicultural conflicts with Jewish control in the German economy, or the Polish - German border dispute.
> (Diversity Multi-Culti)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hitler's rise was not about multicultural conflicts, the Jews had lived there for hundreds of years.  Multiculturalism isn't necessarily the same as ethnic conflicts.
Click to expand...


While, I certainly don't support Hitler's actions, and don't support genocide upon anybody.

I can see why some Germans would have resented Jews.

80% of the leaders  were Jews in the German Revolution in 1918 (Communist attempted take over)

Jew Herschel Grynszpan assassination of a German Nazi.

Jewish boycott of Nazi Germany.

Jews made up about half of Berlin's high end economic fields, while about 5% of Berlin was Jewish.


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In biology, diversity is always an asset.
> 
> 
> 
> In a way... For in biology that strength is an insurance policy in that if one group goes extinct, another might survive. Which would you prefer for your progeny? Extinction, or survival? This is about sociology. And in sociology diversity is a liability.
Click to expand...

According to who?


----------



## Toro

White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.



Hilarious


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In biology, diversity is always an asset.
> 
> 
> 
> In a way... For in biology that strength is an insurance policy in that if one group goes extinct, another might survive. Which would you prefer for your progeny? Extinction, or survival? This is about sociology. And in sociology diversity is a liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to who?
Click to expand...

According to those who were forced out by invading cultures...


----------



## Coyote

Meathead said:


> If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.



The US is one of the most diverse countries.  We are also a wealthy country.  Our culture and its diversity attracts innovative people from all over the world.  Diversity is the energy that keeps a culture from stagnation.  It's not so different than biology.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Toro said:


> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious



The elite Whites supported Black slaves, and now illegal Hispanics.

But, that's just some elite Whites.


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In biology, diversity is always an asset.
> 
> 
> 
> In a way... For in biology that strength is an insurance policy in that if one group goes extinct, another might survive. Which would you prefer for your progeny? Extinction, or survival? This is about sociology. And in sociology diversity is a liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to those who were forced out by invading cultures...
Click to expand...

That isn't diversity.


----------



## defcon4

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The elite Whites supported Black slaves, and now illegal Hispanics.
> 
> But, that's just some elite Whites.
Click to expand...

Financed by bankers.


----------



## Vastator

Toro said:


> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious


You didn't watch the video... It's obvious. Diversity is fine, until it reaches a level that it overtakes the native culture. If you must troll, find another thread. This one is for serious discussion about the fallacy that is perpetuated by the globalist left, that claims "diversity is our strength". Which is categorically not true. That is... Unless your sole goal is to win Olympic gold medals...


----------



## L.K.Eder

Vastator said:


> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius


explaination? LOL

and that hicktard refers to marc aurel. adorable.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> In biology, diversity is always an asset.
> 
> 
> 
> In a way... For in biology that strength is an insurance policy in that if one group goes extinct, another might survive. Which would you prefer for your progeny? Extinction, or survival? This is about sociology. And in sociology diversity is a liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> According to those who were forced out by invading cultures...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That isn't diversity.
Click to expand...

"Invading" was a derisive take on our unchecked immigration... You trolling now too?


----------



## L.K.Eder

dievoisity is not ai strainght, mon.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The US is one of the most diverse countries.  We are also a wealthy country.  Our culture and its diversity attracts innovative people from all over the world.  Diversity is the energy that keeps a culture from stagnation.  It's not so different than biology.
Click to expand...

Feel free to quantify your supposition...


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
Click to expand...


I don't think it's a valid comparison.  Prison is an artificial environment forcing people of the same gender, into environment with no diversity or natural life.


----------



## L.K.Eder

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy thinks that Western Europe is more advanced than Eastern Europe.
> 
> Now, why is that?
> 
> Western Europe chose colonialism, and Eastern Europe had Jews, Gypsies, and Communism.
> 
> Now, why oh why did Western Europe rise,  and Eastern Europe fall behind?


probably because of people like you.


----------



## Toro

Vastator said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video... It's obvious. Diversity is fine, until it reaches a level that it overtakes the native culture. If you must troll, find another thread. This one is for serious discussion about the fallacy that is perpetuated by the globalist left, that claims "diversity is our strength". Which is categorically not true. That is... Unless your sole goal is to win Olympic gold medals...
Click to expand...


Nativists made the same argument against different waves of European migrants in the 19th century as well.  They argued that the Irish, Italians and Eastern European immigrants brought the papacy and Jews to America, which threatened Protestantism and the American way of life.  They were wrong. 

FTR, I don't disagree with you that immigration should be controlled and that immigrants should be strongly encouraged to integrate into the local culture.  But there is no intrinsic "white" culture.  White Europeans who migrated here had very different cultures in the past and were discriminated against by the locals.  However, over time, they integrated and that discrimination went away.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a valid comparison.  Prison is an artificial environment forcing people of the same gender, into environment with no diversity or natural life.
Click to expand...

Ohhh there's diversity. And believe me, no melting pot fantasy is taking place behind those walls...


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see beauty in diversity...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty is not strength. Beauty doesn't secure a future. The fact is that what is being referred to as diversity, is actually pollution. Polluting, and damaging the systems, and demographics that allowed our nation to rise above the rest.
Click to expand...

Diversity, as effected in our immigrant experience is a large part of what allowed us to rise. Google successful immigrants and you'll find many millionaires, entrepreneurs, businessmen, tech giants etc who are immigrants or within a few generations of an immigrant.


----------



## Coyote

Vastator said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a valid comparison.  Prison is an artificial environment forcing people of the same gender, into environment with no diversity or natural life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh there's diversity. And believe me, no melting pot fantasy is taking place behind those walls...
Click to expand...

Of course there isn't.  It's artificial.


----------



## Coyote

K9Buck said:


> The problem is when you import a group of people with "diverse" ideologies that do NOT share the principles that made America great.  Libtards want everyone to live here regardless of what they believe.


You're here....


----------



## Vastator

Toro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video... It's obvious. Diversity is fine, until it reaches a level that it overtakes the native culture. If you must troll, find another thread. This one is for serious discussion about the fallacy that is perpetuated by the globalist left, that claims "diversity is our strength". Which is categorically not true. That is... Unless your sole goal is to win Olympic gold medals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nativists made the same argument against different waves of European migrants in the 19th century as well.  They argued that the Irish, Italians and Eastern European immigrants brought the papacy and Jews to America, which threatened Protestantism and the American way of life.  They were wrong.
> 
> FTR, I don't disagree with you that immigration should be controlled and that immigrants should be strongly encouraged to integrate into the local culture.  But there is no intrinsic "white" culture.  White Europeans who migrated here had very different cultures in the past and were discriminated against by the locals.  However, over time, they integrated and that discrimination went away.
Click to expand...

However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.


----------



## Vastator

Coyote said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> diversity is quite usually a strength
> 
> diversity of portfolio
> diversity in diet
> diversity in thoughts and ideas
> diversity in biology
> diversity in music and movies
> diversity in your reading and studies
> diversity in the types of people you congregate with
> 
> 
> theres 1 place i can think of where its not a strength....
> 
> prison.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it's a valid comparison.  Prison is an artificial environment forcing people of the same gender, into environment with no diversity or natural life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh there's diversity. And believe me, no melting pot fantasy is taking place behind those walls...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course there isn't.  It's artificial.
Click to expand...

Most people self segregate outside prison too. Don't mistake the comingling you see in society that is forced through legal mandates, as a willing participation in the diversity experiment. If that were true half the laws regarding workers rights, renters rights, banking, and loan regulations, and brown vs board of education would never exist.


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the 1965 plan to end America, what you claim is utterly false.
> 
> Germany is European
> Italy is European
> Ireland is European
> 
> See a trend to prior immigration, sparky?
Click to expand...

And do you recall the rhetoric that was aimed at Irish and Italian immigrants?

Some things never change.


----------



## anotherlife

Vastator said:


> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius



Even if diversity is not a strength, assimilation is theft.  That's worse.


----------



## Andylusion

Meathead said:


> If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.



I was a bit confused by the mention of Brazil.  I've seen some documentaries on Brazil, and they seem to be the least racist, and most wealthy and integrated society around.

I don't see their example as being bad.


----------



## longly

Beauty is subjective how do you qualify it; how much value does it have.  No diversity is not strength it is just variety.  Strength is unity. It is unity that that makes a nation strong. There is nothing wrong with diversity as long as it doesn’t harm a country’s wealth or security.  It is unity that makes a nation strong unfortunately that is something this country is losing.  We will regret the loss American unity in the next generation or so when we come in conflict with the Russians. But on the bright side my grandchildren will be able to pass as Russians.


----------



## anotherlife

longly said:


> Beauty is subjective how do you qualify it; how much value does it have.  No diversity is not strength it is just variety.  Strength is unity. It is unity that that makes a nation strong. There is nothing wrong with diversity as long as it doesn’t harm a country’s wealth or security.  It is unity that makes a nation strong unfortunately that is something this country is losing.  We will regret the loss American unity in the next generation or so when we come in conflict with the Russians. But on the bright side my grandchildren will be able to pass as Russians.


Beauty, did you say?  Russian girls are definitely hotter than Americans.  By the way, also variance equals energy, so the more variance a society has the more energy it has for its survival.


----------



## Andylusion

anotherlife said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if diversity is not a strength, assimilation is theft.  That's worse.
Click to expand...


Assimilation is not 'theft'.   Assimilation is what allows people groups to co-exist and work together.


----------



## anotherlife

Andylusion said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if diversity is not a strength, assimilation is theft.  That's worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assimilation is not 'theft'.   Assimilation is what allows people groups to co-exist and work together.
Click to expand...


Coexist and work together?  With assimilation it is like you coexist and work together with the Maffia that has killed one of your children, so now you are eager to assimilate some more and work with them so that they don't kill the other one too.


----------



## fncceo

anotherlife said:


> it is like you coexist and work together with the Maffia that has killed one of your children



Was it Sonny or Fredo that got killed?


----------



## anotherlife

fncceo said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> it is like you coexist and work together with the Maffia that has killed one of your children
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was it Sonny or Fredo that got killed?
Click to expand...


Hehehe, nobody does it better than we the French do it.  Wanna assimilate?  We will help.  Hehehe.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

L.K.Eder said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy thinks that Western Europe is more advanced than Eastern Europe.
> 
> Now, why is that?
> 
> Western Europe chose colonialism, and Eastern Europe had Jews, Gypsies, and Communism.
> 
> Now, why oh why did Western Europe rise,  and Eastern Europe fall behind?
> 
> 
> 
> probably because of people like you.
Click to expand...


Eastern Europeans are about as racist today as 100 years ago, or 1,000 years ago.

Western Europeans on the other hand went from like 90% racist, to like 90% anti-racist, in just a few decades.
(It really comes off like that of the actions of  retards.)


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Andylusion said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit confused by the mention of Brazil.  I've seen some documentaries on Brazil, and they seem to be the least racist, and most wealthy and integrated society around.
> 
> I don't see their example as being bad.
Click to expand...


Brazil has horrible slums, and a high murder rate.


----------



## anotherlife

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy thinks that Western Europe is more advanced than Eastern Europe.
> 
> Now, why is that?
> 
> Western Europe chose colonialism, and Eastern Europe had Jews, Gypsies, and Communism.
> 
> Now, why oh why did Western Europe rise,  and Eastern Europe fall behind?
> 
> 
> 
> probably because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eastern Europeans are about as racist today as 100 years ago, or 1,000 years ago.
> 
> Western Europeans on the other hand went from like 90% racist, to like 90% anti-racist, in just a few decades.
> (It really comes off like that of the actions of  retards.)
Click to expand...


But it is not Eastern Europe that re divided the world but Western Europe did.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

anotherlife said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy thinks that Western Europe is more advanced than Eastern Europe.
> 
> Now, why is that?
> 
> Western Europe chose colonialism, and Eastern Europe had Jews, Gypsies, and Communism.
> 
> Now, why oh why did Western Europe rise,  and Eastern Europe fall behind?
> 
> 
> 
> probably because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eastern Europeans are about as racist today as 100 years ago, or 1,000 years ago.
> 
> Western Europeans on the other hand went from like 90% racist, to like 90% anti-racist, in just a few decades.
> (It really comes off like that of the actions of  retards.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is not Eastern Europe that re divided the world but Western Europe did.
Click to expand...


What re-divide is this?
Western Europe divided the their World over racism?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Coyote said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the 1965 plan to end America, what you claim is utterly false.
> 
> Germany is European
> Italy is European
> Ireland is European
> 
> See a trend to prior immigration, sparky?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And do you recall the rhetoric that was aimed at Irish and Italian immigrants?
> 
> Some things never change.
Click to expand...


I'm glad I moved away from Putnam Lake NY, to Pawling NY.

It's better here, there's less Italians here.

Italians kind of suck, touchy, fussy, unfriendly, aggressive peoples in comparison to Northern Europeans.


----------



## anotherlife

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy thinks that Western Europe is more advanced than Eastern Europe.
> 
> Now, why is that?
> 
> Western Europe chose colonialism, and Eastern Europe had Jews, Gypsies, and Communism.
> 
> Now, why oh why did Western Europe rise,  and Eastern Europe fall behind?
> 
> 
> 
> probably because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eastern Europeans are about as racist today as 100 years ago, or 1,000 years ago.
> 
> Western Europeans on the other hand went from like 90% racist, to like 90% anti-racist, in just a few decades.
> (It really comes off like that of the actions of  retards.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is not Eastern Europe that re divided the world but Western Europe did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What re-divide is this?
> Western Europe divided the their World over racism?
Click to expand...


France and Britain divided the world in 1945.  To keep this division going forever, especially in Eastern Europe, they invented racism.  Too bad, their former colonies in Asia and Africa reacted faster, and they had to tune down domestically.  But only domestically.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

anotherlife said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy thinks that Western Europe is more advanced than Eastern Europe.
> 
> Now, why is that?
> 
> Western Europe chose colonialism, and Eastern Europe had Jews, Gypsies, and Communism.
> 
> Now, why oh why did Western Europe rise,  and Eastern Europe fall behind?
> 
> 
> 
> probably because of people like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eastern Europeans are about as racist today as 100 years ago, or 1,000 years ago.
> 
> Western Europeans on the other hand went from like 90% racist, to like 90% anti-racist, in just a few decades.
> (It really comes off like that of the actions of  retards.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is not Eastern Europe that re divided the world but Western Europe did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What re-divide is this?
> Western Europe divided the their World over racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Britain divided the world in 1945.  To keep this division going forever, especially in Eastern Europe, they invented racism.  Too bad, their former colonies in Asia and Africa reacted faster, and they had to tune down domestically.  But only domestically.
Click to expand...


How did racism start in 1945?
Furthermore, what division of the World by French, and English?


----------



## anotherlife

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> probably because of people like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern Europeans are about as racist today as 100 years ago, or 1,000 years ago.
> 
> Western Europeans on the other hand went from like 90% racist, to like 90% anti-racist, in just a few decades.
> (It really comes off like that of the actions of  retards.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But it is not Eastern Europe that re divided the world but Western Europe did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What re-divide is this?
> Western Europe divided the their World over racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Britain divided the world in 1945.  To keep this division going forever, especially in Eastern Europe, they invented racism.  Too bad, their former colonies in Asia and Africa reacted faster, and they had to tune down domestically.  But only domestically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did racism start in 1945?
> Furthermore, what division of the World by French, and English?
Click to expand...


They re drew the map of Europe.  Only racism can keep that map going to this day.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

anotherlife said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern Europeans are about as racist today as 100 years ago, or 1,000 years ago.
> 
> Western Europeans on the other hand went from like 90% racist, to like 90% anti-racist, in just a few decades.
> (It really comes off like that of the actions of  retards.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it is not Eastern Europe that re divided the world but Western Europe did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What re-divide is this?
> Western Europe divided the their World over racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Britain divided the world in 1945.  To keep this division going forever, especially in Eastern Europe, they invented racism.  Too bad, their former colonies in Asia and Africa reacted faster, and they had to tune down domestically.  But only domestically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did racism start in 1945?
> Furthermore, what division of the World by French, and English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They re drew the map of Europe.  Only racism can keep that map going to this day.
Click to expand...


More like cheap labor profits to the elites, made the elites import in third-World riff-raffs, as justification, they had to brainwash the masses into a tolerant stupor.


----------



## fncceo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Brazil has horrible slums, and a high murder rate.



So does Detroit.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Lucy Hamilton said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> And not a one of those things, will your culture be remembered for...
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now you're admitting to White culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Tommy's narrow and obsessive mind, there is no White Culture per se, the ONLY White Culture is Hitler and ANYONE who has pride in White Culture is literally Hitler.
> 
> Meanwhile:
Click to expand...

I seem to recall people from diverse cultures coming together to kick his arse. All races and religions. Diversity saved the world from a wicked ideology.
Its a shame that the notion of "white supremacy" didnt die with Hitler as the world would be a better place.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video... It's obvious. Diversity is fine, until it reaches a level that it overtakes the native culture. If you must troll, find another thread. This one is for serious discussion about the fallacy that is perpetuated by the globalist left, that claims "diversity is our strength". Which is categorically not true. That is... Unless your sole goal is to win Olympic gold medals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nativists made the same argument against different waves of European migrants in the 19th century as well.  They argued that the Irish, Italians and Eastern European immigrants brought the papacy and Jews to America, which threatened Protestantism and the American way of life.  They were wrong.
> 
> FTR, I don't disagree with you that immigration should be controlled and that immigrants should be strongly encouraged to integrate into the local culture.  But there is no intrinsic "white" culture.  White Europeans who migrated here had very different cultures in the past and were discriminated against by the locals.  However, over time, they integrated and that discrimination went away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
Click to expand...


We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do. 

Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.

It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.

There is no logic behind it , just hate.

So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".

The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.

They fled with nothing but built a new empire

*Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.
*


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video... It's obvious. Diversity is fine, until it reaches a level that it overtakes the native culture. If you must troll, find another thread. This one is for serious discussion about the fallacy that is perpetuated by the globalist left, that claims "diversity is our strength". Which is categorically not true. That is... Unless your sole goal is to win Olympic gold medals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nativists made the same argument against different waves of European migrants in the 19th century as well.  They argued that the Irish, Italians and Eastern European immigrants brought the papacy and Jews to America, which threatened Protestantism and the American way of life.  They were wrong.
> 
> FTR, I don't disagree with you that immigration should be controlled and that immigrants should be strongly encouraged to integrate into the local culture.  But there is no intrinsic "white" culture.  White Europeans who migrated here had very different cultures in the past and were discriminated against by the locals.  However, over time, they integrated and that discrimination went away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
Click to expand...

There is logic behind it. Logic called facts...

"The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make."...

That success is precisely the point... Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, or taking advantage of its resources;  for the betterment of their own. Or having it your way... If it had been whites... Success through colonialism.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video... It's obvious. Diversity is fine, until it reaches a level that it overtakes the native culture. If you must troll, find another thread. This one is for serious discussion about the fallacy that is perpetuated by the globalist left, that claims "diversity is our strength". Which is categorically not true. That is... Unless your sole goal is to win Olympic gold medals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nativists made the same argument against different waves of European migrants in the 19th century as well.  They argued that the Irish, Italians and Eastern European immigrants brought the papacy and Jews to America, which threatened Protestantism and the American way of life.  They were wrong.
> 
> FTR, I don't disagree with you that immigration should be controlled and that immigrants should be strongly encouraged to integrate into the local culture.  But there is no intrinsic "white" culture.  White Europeans who migrated here had very different cultures in the past and were discriminated against by the locals.  However, over time, they integrated and that discrimination went away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is logic behind it. Logic called facts...
> 
> "The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make."...
> 
> That success is precisely the point... Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, for the betterment of their own.
Click to expand...

And so proving that diversity is a strength.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video... It's obvious. Diversity is fine, until it reaches a level that it overtakes the native culture. If you must troll, find another thread. This one is for serious discussion about the fallacy that is perpetuated by the globalist left, that claims "diversity is our strength". Which is categorically not true. That is... Unless your sole goal is to win Olympic gold medals...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nativists made the same argument against different waves of European migrants in the 19th century as well.  They argued that the Irish, Italians and Eastern European immigrants brought the papacy and Jews to America, which threatened Protestantism and the American way of life.  They were wrong.
> 
> FTR, I don't disagree with you that immigration should be controlled and that immigrants should be strongly encouraged to integrate into the local culture.  But there is no intrinsic "white" culture.  White Europeans who migrated here had very different cultures in the past and were discriminated against by the locals.  However, over time, they integrated and that discrimination went away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is logic behind it. Logic called facts...
> 
> "The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make."...
> 
> That success is precisely the point... Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, for the betterment of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so proving that diversity is a strength.
Click to expand...

Not to the native group. It merely represents an opportunity for those who can take advantage of the native group. Nor does said diversity ensure the long term survival, success and continuity of said native group. In point of fact diversity is a liability.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nativists made the same argument against different waves of European migrants in the 19th century as well.  They argued that the Irish, Italians and Eastern European immigrants brought the papacy and Jews to America, which threatened Protestantism and the American way of life.  They were wrong.
> 
> FTR, I don't disagree with you that immigration should be controlled and that immigrants should be strongly encouraged to integrate into the local culture.  But there is no intrinsic "white" culture.  White Europeans who migrated here had very different cultures in the past and were discriminated against by the locals.  However, over time, they integrated and that discrimination went away.
> 
> 
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is logic behind it. Logic called facts...
> 
> "The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make."...
> 
> That success is precisely the point... Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, for the betterment of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so proving that diversity is a strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to the native group. It merely represents an opportunity for those who can take advantage of the native group. Nor does said diversity ensure the long term survival, success and continuity of said native group. In point of fact diversity is a liability.
Click to expand...

So they came over with just a suitcase. Worked hard,created businesses, created jobs, assimilated with the locals and became _*more British than the British themselves.
*_
What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is logic behind it. Logic called facts...
> 
> "The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make."...
> 
> That success is precisely the point... Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, for the betterment of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so proving that diversity is a strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to the native group. It merely represents an opportunity for those who can take advantage of the native group. Nor does said diversity ensure the long term survival, success and continuity of said native group. In point of fact diversity is a liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they came over with just a suitcase. Worked hard,created businesses, created jobs, assimilated with the locals and became _*more British than the British themselves.
> *_
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
Click to expand...


Firstly "British" is a national identity. One national identity in the many that comprise western (white) civilization.
Their idea of what constitutes "being British", is irrelevant. They are not British. It is for the native population, upon the arrival of the outsider to determine if they are British. Or their shared DNA with native Britain's. No vocal claim can ever change their DNA make up. They can no more make legitimate their claim of being British, than you could claim being a dog for merely getting on all fours, crawling into a dog house, and howling at the moon. Your ideas are not only preposterous; but both you, and your ideology are a clear and present danger to the native people's of Britain; and a malignant cancer to western civilization as a whole. There is no lower a creature, worthy of more contempt than a traitor...


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?"
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does...
> 
> 
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does..
> 
> 
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




"What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin" ?


Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does.


----------



## fncceo

Vastator said:


> Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, or taking advantage of its resources; for the betterment of their own.



Tell me about it ...


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, or taking advantage of its resources; for the betterment of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it ...
Click to expand...

Precisely...


----------



## fncceo

Vastator said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, or taking advantage of its resources; for the betterment of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely...
Click to expand...


You can't very well disparage any group of people for coming to a new place for a better life when your entire culture is based on doing just that.

Well, you can ... but you know what it makes you.


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, or taking advantage of its resources; for the betterment of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't very well disparage any group of people for coming to a new place for a better life when your entire culture is based on doing just that.
> 
> Well, you can ... but you know what it makes you.
Click to expand...

Indeed i do. it makes me a member of a culture that conquered an inferior culture, and is willing to actively take steps to preserve what I value. And I suffer no shame for it.


----------



## fncceo

Vastator said:


> that conquered an inferior culture,



So, by that argument, if you fear being conquered yourself, you must believe your culture to be inferior.


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> that conquered an inferior culture,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, by that argument, if you fear being conquered yourself, you must believe your culture to be inferior.
Click to expand...

I believe that it's worth fighting for. If one were to adopt a policy of apathy; destruction is assured. I'd not be one to allow hubris, to strike a death blow to my people with such an egotistical point of veiw. I'll not allow pride, and egocentrism; to move my people to inaction.


----------



## fncceo

Vastator said:


> I believe that it's worth fighting for.



That's what they thought ... didn't work out so well.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> He talks about diversity causing so many racial and religious problems.
> 
> Well the source of those racial or religious problems are down to systems of inequality that are put in place by the dominant group that comes to dominate a particular geographic space, a particular nation-state.
> 
> Another problem with his argument is that he ignores that white Europeans, spent the vast majority of history killing each other even though they were of “one race”
> 
> What's he talking about ?
> 
> And if it were so natural for white folks to separate then why would it be necessary to encourage whites to do this or to form groups to push that notion?
> 
> If it was natural, it would be impossible to move whites or any other group from that natural species instinct.
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed segregation laws to force separation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whites wouldn’t have needed anti-miscegenation laws to require separation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those laws were passed because white people weren’t so sure that they weren’t prepared to stray, weren’t so sure that it was natural to separate.
> 
> *Questions ?*
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ironically the intramural rivalry between competing european states during medieval times, and through the renaissance, was the crucible that developed white culture to the point that it became the envy of the world. On the whole... That was white politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is no "white culture" you fucking cretin. There are many different cultures in Europe and vast differences between ,for example, the UK and Poland, or even between different parts of the UK. Language,food,religion,music and so on.
> Only a weirdo would think otherwise.
Click to expand...



There are white cultures here, cretin. That's sort of the point.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is logic behind it. Logic called facts...
> 
> "The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make."...
> 
> That success is precisely the point... Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, for the betterment of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so proving that diversity is a strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to the native group. It merely represents an opportunity for those who can take advantage of the native group. Nor does said diversity ensure the long term survival, success and continuity of said native group. In point of fact diversity is a liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they came over with just a suitcase. Worked hard,created businesses, created jobs, assimilated with the locals and became _*more British than the British themselves.
> *_
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
Click to expand...

If they became more British than the British themselves, the diversity is gone.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> And ?
> Is that the benchmark ?
> Havent you got a slavery monument to protect tonight ?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now you're admitting to White culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Tommy's narrow and obsessive mind, there is no White Culture per se, the ONLY White Culture is Hitler and ANYONE who has pride in White Culture is literally Hitler.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to recall people from diverse cultures coming together to kick his arse. All races and religions. Diversity saved the world from a wicked ideology.
> Its a shame that the notion of "white supremacy" didnt die with Hitler as the world would be a better place.
Click to expand...


It doesn't seem that much more or less non-Whites fought Hitler, than fought for Hitler.

The fact of the matter is most of those who defeated Hitler were also White.


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that it's worth fighting for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what they thought ... didn't work out so well.
Click to expand...

I hope for a better outcome for my people.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is logic behind it. Logic called facts...
> 
> "The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make."...
> 
> That success is precisely the point... Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, for the betterment of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so proving that diversity is a strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to the native group. It merely represents an opportunity for those who can take advantage of the native group. Nor does said diversity ensure the long term survival, success and continuity of said native group. In point of fact diversity is a liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they came over with just a suitcase. Worked hard,created businesses, created jobs, assimilated with the locals and became _*more British than the British themselves.
> *_
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
Click to expand...


The majority of Islamic immigrants in the UK, aren't employed.
In Somalians it's over 80% not employed.

Gee, what a blessing.


----------



## fncceo

Vastator said:


> I hope for a better outcome for my people.



Don't see it in the cards.  I just hope your reservations are nicer than the ones you forced on your predecessors.


----------



## Vastator

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. It is one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now you're admitting to White culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Tommy's narrow and obsessive mind, there is no White Culture per se, the ONLY White Culture is Hitler and ANYONE who has pride in White Culture is literally Hitler.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to recall people from diverse cultures coming together to kick his arse. All races and religions. Diversity saved the world from a wicked ideology.
> Its a shame that the notion of "white supremacy" didnt die with Hitler as the world would be a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem that much more or less non-Whites fought Hitler, than fought for Hitler.
> 
> The fact of the matter is most of those who defeated Hitler were also White.
Click to expand...

Quite to the point. That conflict on the whole was one of intracultural rivalry. Not the product of external cultural attempts at displacement/replacement.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> that conquered an inferior culture,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, by that argument, if you fear being conquered yourself, you must believe your culture to be inferior.
Click to expand...


Western European culture has become inferior sappy multiculturalists.


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for a better outcome for my people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see it in the cards.  I just hope your reservations are nicer than the ones you forced on your predecessors.
Click to expand...

Don't count on non whites to be quite as gracious as we have been...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for a better outcome for my people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't see it in the cards.  I just hope your reservations are nicer than the ones you forced on your predecessors.
Click to expand...


Well, it looks more, and more like that.

Whites moving further, and further out into the country in many cases.


----------



## fncceo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Western European culture has become inferior sappy multiculturalists.



You can't blame all of Europe's inferiority on other cultures ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Vastator said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> People remember Hitler you dumb fuck. What a contribution he made to "white culture".
> Come back when you are an adult.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you're admitting to White culture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In Tommy's narrow and obsessive mind, there is no White Culture per se, the ONLY White Culture is Hitler and ANYONE who has pride in White Culture is literally Hitler.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to recall people from diverse cultures coming together to kick his arse. All races and religions. Diversity saved the world from a wicked ideology.
> Its a shame that the notion of "white supremacy" didnt die with Hitler as the world would be a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem that much more or less non-Whites fought Hitler, than fought for Hitler.
> 
> The fact of the matter is most of those who defeated Hitler were also White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite to the point. That conflict on the whole was one of intracultural rivalry. Not the product of external cultural attempts at displacement/replacement.
Click to expand...


Not a whole lot of non-Whites defeated Hitler....In fact, I don't recall this great non-White nation, which fully got involved in defeating Hitler.
Basically just a few non-White regiments against Hitler.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Western European culture has become inferior sappy multiculturalists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't blame all of Europe's inferiority on other cultures ...
Click to expand...


The inferiority, is that Western Europeans are far too tolerant.
Like you the Jew wishes them to be.


----------



## fncceo

Vastator said:


> Don't count on non whites to be quite as gracious as we have been...



Yea ... you've been real humanitarians ...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count on non whites to be quite as gracious as we have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea ... you've been real humanitarians ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonzi

There is a reason we are in separate nations.

If you even TRIED to unify all, it would splinter into groups as this is our human nature.  Forcing this would be devastating.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, now you're admitting to White culture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Tommy's narrow and obsessive mind, there is no White Culture per se, the ONLY White Culture is Hitler and ANYONE who has pride in White Culture is literally Hitler.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to recall people from diverse cultures coming together to kick his arse. All races and religions. Diversity saved the world from a wicked ideology.
> Its a shame that the notion of "white supremacy" didnt die with Hitler as the world would be a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem that much more or less non-Whites fought Hitler, than fought for Hitler.
> 
> The fact of the matter is most of those who defeated Hitler were also White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite to the point. That conflict on the whole was one of intracultural rivalry. Not the product of external cultural attempts at displacement/replacement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of non-Whites defeated Hitler....In fact, I don't recall this great non-White nation, which fully got involved in defeating Hitler.
> Basically just a few non-White regiments against Hitler.
Click to expand...

No, you are wrong.


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video... It's obvious. Diversity is fine, until it reaches a level that it overtakes the native culture. If you must troll, find another thread. This one is for serious discussion about the fallacy that is perpetuated by the globalist left, that claims "diversity is our strength". Which is categorically not true. That is... Unless your sole goal is to win Olympic gold medals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nativists made the same argument against different waves of European migrants in the 19th century as well.  They argued that the Irish, Italians and Eastern European immigrants brought the papacy and Jews to America, which threatened Protestantism and the American way of life.  They were wrong.
> 
> FTR, I don't disagree with you that immigration should be controlled and that immigrants should be strongly encouraged to integrate into the local culture.  But there is no intrinsic "white" culture.  White Europeans who migrated here had very different cultures in the past and were discriminated against by the locals.  However, over time, they integrated and that discrimination went away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
Click to expand...

OK, you are contradicting your own argument here, Tammy 

So, they have fully assimilated to the point their African past (and culture) is practically irrelevant to the children as they have become 'more British than the British' - i.e. the diversity that came with their arrival is minimised to the point of non existence  -  they have become 'more British than the British.

I would suggest therefore that their successful assimilation has negated the diversity aspect and this makes for a more UNIFIED society because their interests and loyalty no longer lie with where they came from but with their new home country.

However, this is not ever what the Left wanted or sought - nor what they ensured would happen.
Instead, they created a divided and fractured society.  The lefts open door policy (admitted to by Mandelson), their obsessive commitment to multiculturalism and their derision for 'assimilation' (much like Erdogan  )  created ghettoisation and entire communities that have so little loyalty to their new country, and so little desire to assimilate that they live entirely separate lives.

Some don't  even bother to learn English, and others identify so much more with the countries their parents were born in, or with the religion they brought with them, that they see us as their enemy and as trash that they can groom, drug, rape, bomb, mow down and stab en masse.

So, diversity can (and in the UK and much of Europe has) produced a dangerously weakened society in which it does not engender unity but disunity - particularly when coupled with the utterly failed ideology of multiculturalism - which we have not abandoned - where assimilation is a dirty word - and especially so when the new culture is completely alien to the host culture.

Unity, on the other hand, is strength, but there can be no unity when sifpgnificant numbers of society won't even side with the nation they live in during difficult times, or during war, but instead train and fight with the enemy against our own, and act as a fifth column within.

THAT IS DISTINCTLY A WEAKNESS, and a hugely dangerous one - one that we now pay for with the lives of innocent children and adults on an increasingly regular basis.


----------



## Paul Essien

defcon4 said:


> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.


Greeks are not white.

How do I know this ?

*How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Greece’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Greek descent ?*

*How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Roman’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Roman descent ?*

White supremacist are hell on who is really white and who isn't, all that Northern Euro's Vs Southern Euro's

But even though the The Ancient Greeks are southern Euro because they they make whites look good. Now the white supremacist want to give them a pass.

_Yeah right_

Read this article "When Did the Greeks Become White"

Civilization isn't a white invention.

Greek civilization comes from Egypt and the Middle East. You're taught to turn a blind eye to the Egyptian roots of Greek civilization: the columns, the paper, the science and mathematics all came straight out of Egypt. 

*Even before Alexandria became the centre of Greek learning, people like Plato, Pythagoras, Solon and Thales all studied in Egypt.*

The glory that was Greece was built not on some kind of amazing Greek grey matter but sailing times to Egypt.

It's also funny that ancient Greeks are seen as universal not ethnic” and you play up what they have in common with the Ancient Greeks but you do not apply that kind of thinking to the Greeks of the past 1500 years, who many whites look down on as unimportant, even the Byzantine Empire.


----------



## Vastator

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> that conquered an inferior culture,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, by that argument, if you fear being conquered yourself, you must believe your culture to be inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western European culture has become inferior sappy multiculturalists.
Click to expand...

This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Vastator said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?"
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does...
> 
> 
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does..
> 
> 
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin" ?
> 
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does.
Click to expand...

Ive heard this shit from others on here before. You are just an inadequate,scared little fellow.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are not white.
> 
> How do I know this ?
> 
> *How many of whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Greece’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Greek descent ?*
> 
> *How many of whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Roman’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Roman descent ?*
> 
> White supremacist are hell on who is really white and who isn't, all that Northern Euro's Vs Southern Euro's
> 
> But even though the The Ancient Greeks are southern Euro because they they make whites look good. Now the white supremacist want to give them a pass.
> 
> _Yeah right_
> 
> Read this article "When Did the Greeks Become White"
> 
> Civilization isn't a white invention.
> 
> Greek civilization comes from Egypt and the Middle East by way of Greece and Rome. But you see it as starting with Greece because it was the first “white” country to be civilized. And it was first only because it was closest to Egypt. You're taught to turn a blind eye to the Egyptian roots of Greek civilization: the columns, the paper, the science and mathematics, etc, all came straight out of Egypt.
> 
> *Even before Alexandria became the centre of Greek learning, people like Plato, Pythagoras, Solon and Thales all studied in Egypt. *
> 
> The glory that was Greece” was built not on some kind of amazing Greek grey matter but sailing times to Egypt.
> 
> It's also funny that ancient Greeks are seen as “universal”, not “ethnic” by Anglos, who play up what they have in common with the Ancient Greeks but you do not apply that kind of thinking to the Greeks of the past 1500 years, who they look down on as unimportant, even the Byzantine Empire.
Click to expand...


if Southern Euros aren't White, than most of the Atlantic slave trade was done by non-Whites.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> 
> In Tommy's narrow and obsessive mind, there is no White Culture per se, the ONLY White Culture is Hitler and ANYONE who has pride in White Culture is literally Hitler.
> 
> Meanwhile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall people from diverse cultures coming together to kick his arse. All races and religions. Diversity saved the world from a wicked ideology.
> Its a shame that the notion of "white supremacy" didnt die with Hitler as the world would be a better place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem that much more or less non-Whites fought Hitler, than fought for Hitler.
> 
> The fact of the matter is most of those who defeated Hitler were also White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite to the point. That conflict on the whole was one of intracultural rivalry. Not the product of external cultural attempts at displacement/replacement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of non-Whites defeated Hitler....In fact, I don't recall this great non-White nation, which fully got involved in defeating Hitler.
> Basically just a few non-White regiments against Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong.
Click to expand...


So, why don't you tell us what's right?


----------



## Paul Essien

Vastator said:


> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.


So why are white people so threatened ?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're taught to turn a blind eye to the Egyptian roots of Greek civilization: the columns, the paper, the science and mathematics, etc, all came straight out of Egypt.
Click to expand...


Gold mining, metal smelting, Copper age tech, salt mining, these are a few things which started in Eastern Europe, as the evidence supports, and were used in ancient Egypt


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
Click to expand...


Why are Black people in South Africa stepping up to Whites, and immigrants?

Is it because they feel threatened?


----------



## Vastator

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't count on non whites to be quite as gracious as we have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea ... you've been real humanitarians ...
Click to expand...

Make no mistake; it could very easily have been far worse.


----------



## Vastator

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?"
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does...
> 
> 
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
> 
> 
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does..
> 
> 
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin" ?
> 
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive heard this shit from others on here before. You are just an inadequate,scared little fellow.
Click to expand...

Your opinion of my person is of no consequence. Address the topic, or leave.


----------



## defcon4

Paul Essien said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are not white.
> 
> How do I know this ?
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Greece’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Greek descent ?*
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Roman’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Roman descent ?*
> 
> White supremacist are hell on who is really white and who isn't, all that Northern Euro's Vs Southern Euro's
> 
> But even though the The Ancient Greeks are southern Euro because they they make whites look good. Now the white supremacist want to give them a pass.
> 
> _Yeah right_
> 
> Read this article "When Did the Greeks Become White"
> 
> Civilization isn't a white invention.
> 
> Greek civilization comes from Egypt and the Middle East. You're taught to turn a blind eye to the Egyptian roots of Greek civilization: the columns, the paper, the science and mathematics all came straight out of Egypt.
> 
> *Even before Alexandria became the centre of Greek learning, people like Plato, Pythagoras, Solon and Thales all studied in Egypt.*
> 
> The glory that was Greece was built not on some kind of amazing Greek grey matter but sailing times to Egypt.
> 
> It's also funny that ancient Greeks are seen as universal not ethnic” and you play up what they have in common with the Ancient Greeks but you do not apply that kind of thinking to the Greeks of the past 1500 years, who many whites look down on as unimportant, even the Byzantine Empire.
Click to expand...

I appreciate your painful effort to try to explain something I have never addressed. Now, I can assume that you are a dumbass with comprehension issues or assume that you purposefully mumbling about something else in hoping to win a debate. This is not about winning a debate, this is about preserving European heritage. You need to read my post again. I said "COMMON EUROPEAN HERITAGE" and never claimed civilization was restricted to whites. How about Far Eastern civilizations? I have never touched on it because we were talking about EUROPEAN HERITAGE. Greece and Rome are/were located in Europe. What are you mumbling about Egyptian civilization? Yes, they had great civilization, many philosophical ideas were rooted in their vast knowledge. You failed to address my post.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
Click to expand...




Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
Click to expand...



Take a look at the Conventional Wisdom revealed in this thread.


Just DISCUSSING the idea that Whites and/or White Culture has any value or worth, is literally taboo.


----------



## defcon4

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> "What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?"
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does...
> 
> 
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
> 
> 
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does..
> 
> 
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin" ?
> 
> 
> Stay the fuck home, or at the very least; go "enrich" another third world shithole slightly worse off than the one they come from. They need it more than western civilization does.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ive heard this shit from others on here before. You are just an inadequate,scared little fellow.
Click to expand...

Try to address the issue Mr. Tammy Tainted and do not swing over to assumptions about another person's emotions such as fear.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to recall people from diverse cultures coming together to kick his arse. All races and religions. Diversity saved the world from a wicked ideology.
> Its a shame that the notion of "white supremacy" didnt die with Hitler as the world would be a better place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem that much more or less non-Whites fought Hitler, than fought for Hitler.
> 
> The fact of the matter is most of those who defeated Hitler were also White.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quite to the point. That conflict on the whole was one of intracultural rivalry. Not the product of external cultural attempts at displacement/replacement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of non-Whites defeated Hitler....In fact, I don't recall this great non-White nation, which fully got involved in defeating Hitler.
> Basically just a few non-White regiments against Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why don't you tell us what's right?
Click to expand...


More than a few.

One million Africans
BBC NEWS | Africa | The Africans who fought in WWII





2.6m Indians
How India Bailed Out The West In World War II






4 Million Chinse
China Lost 14 Million People in World War II. Why Is This Forgotten?





2.5m African Americans
African Americans in WWII | Fredericksburg War Museum






250,000 Asian Americans
Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders in the U.S. Army
*The "Asian/Pacific-American" designation encompasses more than 50 ethnic or language groups including native Hawaiians and other Pacific Islanders. There are now more Asian and Pacific Islander groups than in the past - with 28 Asian and 19 Pacific Islander subgroups representing a vast array of languages and cultures. These groups include Chinese-Americans, Filipino-Americans, Japanese-Americans, Korean-Americans, Vietnamese-Americans, Indian-Americans, Laotian-Americans, Cambodian-Americans, Hmong-Americans, Thai-Americans, Pakistani, Samoan, Guamanian and many other language groups.*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Conventional Wisdom revealed in this thread.
> 
> 
> Just DISCUSSING the idea that Whites and/or White Culture has any value or worth, is literally taboo.
Click to expand...

Where has anybody said that ya big baby ?


----------



## Vastator

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> that conquered an inferior culture,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, by that argument, if you fear being conquered yourself, you must believe your culture to be inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western European culture has become inferior sappy multiculturalists.
Click to expand...

To a point yes. However... As nationals from all corners of western civilization come to the realization (as they are) that they are being displaced/replaced, our kinship, and cultural foundations will be the factor which unites us, and nationalism will take a back seat to culturalism.


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Conventional Wisdom revealed in this thread.
> 
> 
> Just DISCUSSING the idea that Whites and/or White Culture has any value or worth, is literally taboo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where has anybody said that ya big baby ?
Click to expand...



THat haven't SAID  it, they have DEMONSTRATED it with their actions.

Very clear in the early part of the thread, before the discussion wandered off.


Also, FUck you.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Correll said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Conventional Wisdom revealed in this thread.
> 
> 
> Just DISCUSSING the idea that Whites and/or White Culture has any value or worth, is literally taboo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where has anybody said that ya big baby ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THat haven't SAID  it, they have DEMONSTRATED it with their actions.
> 
> Very clear in the early part of the thread, before the discussion wandered off.
> 
> 
> Also, FUck you.
Click to expand...

What actions ?
The OP has also been disproved many times throughout the thread so the "discussion" is now the standard "we are all doomed" shite that you idiots spout.


----------



## Paul Essien

defcon4 said:


> I appreciate your painful effort to try to explain something I have never addressed. Now, I can assume that you are a dumbass with comprehension issues or assume that you purposefully mumbling about something else in hoping to win a debate. This is not about winning a debate, this is about preserving European heritage. You need to read my post again. I said "COMMON EUROPEAN HERITAGE" and never claimed civilization was restricted to whites. How about Far Eastern civilizations? I have never touched on it because we were talking about EUROPEAN HERITAGE. Greece and Rome are/were located in Europe. What are you mumbling about Egyptian civilization? Yes, they had great civilization, many philosophical ideas were rooted in their vast knowledge. You failed to address my post.


So what do you mean by common Euro heritage ?

Because for the last 30 years there was no commonality down there in Serbia and Bosnia and Croatia ? Where whites spent years killing each other ? The same is true of the Former Soviet union where whites hated each other enough to the point that you wanted to go in you're own individual states ?

And what do you mean by preserving Euro heritage ?

*White people's contributions have never been ignored. *

I think that being taught that white people are the fathers of Science, the fathers of Maths, the fathers of Chemistry, the Fathers of everything.

I think that is a very white supremacist view of the world

But I have to give credit to the white supremacists

They have made that belief stick.

So to now demand special time to teach about the people we’ve already learned about from the start seems a bit insane.

But I guess the kind of history that largely ignores the contributions of black people. The history that paints an image of Africa suggesting there were no signs of civilization there before whites arrived, and thus that black history doesn’t begin until slavery is cool 2 u.

To be given the impression that Africa is a vast jungle of uncivilized brutes, as contrasted with the ostensibly superior European nation-states that colonized and dominated it for so long? This, in spite of the rather overwhelming evidence that many African lands were far more advanced than those of Europe, well into the recently completed millennium.

The kind of history that relegates black folks to one month out of the year, and that is, pretty much getting there asses kicked by whites ? And even then only teaches about a few prominent figures: Dr, King, Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman, and perhaps Rosa Parks?


----------



## Correll

Tommy Tainant said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the Conventional Wisdom revealed in this thread.
> 
> 
> Just DISCUSSING the idea that Whites and/or White Culture has any value or worth, is literally taboo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where has anybody said that ya big baby ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> THat haven't SAID  it, they have DEMONSTRATED it with their actions.
> 
> Very clear in the early part of the thread, before the discussion wandered off.
> 
> 
> Also, FUck you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What actions ?
> The OP has also been disproved many times throughout the thread so the "discussion" is now the standard "we are all doomed" shite that you idiots spout.
Click to expand...




Lefties posting and attacking strawmen is not disproving anything.

I'm sorry, I should have asked if you were sitting down before revealing that shocking truth to you.

*ARE YOU OK?!*


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your painful effort to try to explain something I have never addressed. Now, I can assume that you are a dumbass with comprehension issues or assume that you purposefully mumbling about something else in hoping to win a debate. This is not about winning a debate, this is about preserving European heritage. You need to read my post again. I said "COMMON EUROPEAN HERITAGE" and never claimed civilization was restricted to whites. How about Far Eastern civilizations? I have never touched on it because we were talking about EUROPEAN HERITAGE. Greece and Rome are/were located in Europe. What are you mumbling about Egyptian civilization? Yes, they had great civilization, many philosophical ideas were rooted in their vast knowledge. You failed to address my post.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you mean by common Euro heritage ?
> 
> ....?
Click to expand...



The philosophical beliefs of the Age of Enlightenment that underpin our entire society and government, for one important example,


that is very much under attack by the left.


----------



## defcon4

Paul Essien said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate your painful effort to try to explain something I have never addressed. Now, I can assume that you are a dumbass with comprehension issues or assume that you purposefully mumbling about something else in hoping to win a debate. This is not about winning a debate, this is about preserving European heritage. You need to read my post again. I said "COMMON EUROPEAN HERITAGE" and never claimed civilization was restricted to whites. How about Far Eastern civilizations? I have never touched on it because we were talking about EUROPEAN HERITAGE. Greece and Rome are/were located in Europe. What are you mumbling about Egyptian civilization? Yes, they had great civilization, many philosophical ideas were rooted in their vast knowledge. You failed to address my post.
> 
> 
> 
> So what do you mean by common Euro heritage ?
> 
> Because for the last 30 years there was no commonality down there in Serbia and Bosnia and Croatia ? Where whites spent years killing each other ? The same is true of the Former Soviet union where whites hated each other enough to the point that you wanted to go in you're own individual states ?
> 
> And what do you mean by preserving Euro heritage ?
> 
> *White people's contributions have never been ignored. *
> 
> I think that being taught that white people are the fathers of Science, the fathers of Maths, the fathers of Chemistry, the Fathers of everything.
> 
> I think that is a very white supremacist view of the world
> 
> But I have to give credit to the white supremacists
> 
> They have made that belief stick.
> 
> So to now demand special time to teach about the people we’ve already learned about from the start seems a bit insane.
> 
> But I guess the kind of history that largely ignores the contributions of black people. The history that paints an image of Africa suggesting there were no signs of civilization there before whites arrived, and thus that black history doesn’t begin until slavery is cool 2 u.
> 
> To be given the impression that Africa is a vast jungle of uncivilized brutes, as contrasted with the ostensibly superior European nation-states that colonized and dominated it for so long? This, in spite of the rather overwhelming evidence that many African lands were far more advanced than those of Europe, well into the recently completed millennium.
> 
> The kind of history that relegates black folks to one month out of the year, and that is, pretty much getting there asses kicked by whites ? And even then only teaches about a few prominent figures: Dr, King, Frederick Douglass, Harriet Tubman, and perhaps Rosa Parks?
Click to expand...

Once again, we are talking about European heritage and not Africa. The wars between nations in Europe is European heritage and we own up to it just like you own up to the Bantus and Pigmies fighting in Africa. Try to address my posts and don't wander away. Nobody attacked Africans what you try to steer the conversation to. Again either you are a dumbass or purposefully mumbling about something else.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> The philosophical beliefs of the Age of Enlightenment that underpin our entire society and government, for one important example,
> 
> that is very much under attack by the left.


Stop trying to act like you're deep

"_Age of Enlightenment_"

Get the fk out my face.

You have Donald Trump running the government. When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.

It's significant that white supremacists (like you) are excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.

When white supremacists in general are like “whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.

You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life

And you still complain.


----------



## defcon4

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The philosophical beliefs of the Age of Enlightenment that underpin our entire society and government, for one important example,
> 
> that is very much under attack by the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act like you're deep
> 
> "_Age of Enlightenment_"
> 
> Get the fk out my face.
> 
> You have Donald Trump running the government. When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) are excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
Click to expand...

You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are too busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The philosophical beliefs of the Age of Enlightenment that underpin our entire society and government, for one important example,
> 
> that is very much under attack by the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act like you're deep
> 
> "_Age of Enlightenment_"
> 
> Get the fk out my face.
> 
> You have Donald Trump running the government. When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) are excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.
Click to expand...

yeah man, nobody has the internet. everyones asleep to the nwo boogy man except enlightened folks who realize diversity is bad


----------



## defcon4

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The philosophical beliefs of the Age of Enlightenment that underpin our entire society and government, for one important example,
> 
> that is very much under attack by the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act like you're deep
> 
> "_Age of Enlightenment_"
> 
> Get the fk out my face.
> 
> You have Donald Trump running the government. When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) are excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man, nobody has the internet. everyones asleep to the nwo boogy man except enlightened folks who realize diversity is bad
Click to expand...

So you prefer racial discord. Interesting, while you are displaying a meditating enlightened person filled with the eternal splendor of the limitless light in your avi.


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The philosophical beliefs of the Age of Enlightenment that underpin our entire society and government, for one important example,
> 
> that is very much under attack by the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act like you're deep
> 
> "_Age of Enlightenment_"
> 
> Get the fk out my face.
> 
> You have Donald Trump running the government. When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) are excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man, nobody has the internet. everyones asleep to the nwo boogy man except enlightened folks who realize diversity is bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer racial discord. Interesting, while you are displaying a meditating enlightened person filled with the eternal splendor of the limitless light in your avi.
Click to expand...

typically, when small minded folks start a sentence with "so" its followed by a lie or a strawman.

and you followed that precedent.


----------



## bgrouse

Meathead said:


> If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.


Precisely! White people are an asset. Maybe asians. Blacks? A drain on society.


----------



## defcon4

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The philosophical beliefs of the Age of Enlightenment that underpin our entire society and government, for one important example,
> 
> that is very much under attack by the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act like you're deep
> 
> "_Age of Enlightenment_"
> 
> Get the fk out my face.
> 
> You have Donald Trump running the government. When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) are excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man, nobody has the internet. everyones asleep to the nwo boogy man except enlightened folks who realize diversity is bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer racial discord. Interesting, while you are displaying a meditating enlightened person filled with the eternal splendor of the limitless light in your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typically, when small minded folks start a sentence with "so" its followed by a lie or a strawman.
> 
> and you followed that precedent.
Click to expand...

Small minded folks. I like that. Getting personal there? Did you miss me or something? If you are as philosophical as your avi suggests you just threw away all those things you've had your mind training on. Now, let's get back to topic. There are places for being personal in other Zones.


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you should mention prison. Prison is a forced microcosm, that quite aptly shows, at an accelerated rate, the inevitable result of cultural, and racial diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but ellis island and then fast forward fast forward...
> 
> Biggest Super power the world has ever known.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lacking diversity is literally limiting knowledge. the less diverse, the dumber. thats just math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it isn't "the math". The math shows that as whites continue to be displaced in their own nations, the overall quality of life in those nations slows, and then declines, as they get edged out. Again... Why is this outstanding idea of "diversity being strength" pushed only upon white founded nations?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats not true, its subjective White Supremacist brain washing.
> Im not a jealous insecure lil bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why not? If you are white; you are the only race who is being pressured, and forced to assimilate. Why aren't you insecure? If you are white; your races future is anything but secure so long as non whites, and their self hating white counterparts would stand idly by, while the future that was built by their ancestors is discarded.  So again... No one wants to answer... Why is this onus of "diversity" only placed upon whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i think you need to pop your bubble it sounds like.
> 
> youre reading too much brainwashing material, and not quite living life enough. this small minded piddly bullshit is a waste of your time.
Click to expand...

You apparently don't understand what a "bubble" is.

Dissident ideologies are formed by free thinkers who reject the dogma of the status quo.


----------



## Paul Essien

defcon4 said:


> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.


I don't split white people up into groups

It's all white supremacy


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act like you're deep
> 
> "_Age of Enlightenment_"
> 
> Get the fk out my face.
> 
> You have Donald Trump running the government. When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) are excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
> 
> 
> 
> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah man, nobody has the internet. everyones asleep to the nwo boogy man except enlightened folks who realize diversity is bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer racial discord. Interesting, while you are displaying a meditating enlightened person filled with the eternal splendor of the limitless light in your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typically, when small minded folks start a sentence with "so" its followed by a lie or a strawman.
> 
> and you followed that precedent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small minded folks. I like that. Getting personal there? Did you miss me or something? If you are as philosophical as your avi suggests you just threw away all those things you've had your mind training on. Now, let's get back to topic. There are places for being personal in other Zones.
Click to expand...

not because you say so, sorry.

you ascribed a sentence to me beginning with "so" and followed by a strawman that i neither said, nor implied.

my conclusion is that you are small minded. its a reasonable conclusion based on the facts in evidence.


----------



## ptbw forever

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> By 2045 most humans will be half robot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say that like its a bad thing ...
Click to expand...

Hideous.


----------



## defcon4

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah man, nobody has the internet. everyones asleep to the nwo boogy man except enlightened folks who realize diversity is bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer racial discord. Interesting, while you are displaying a meditating enlightened person filled with the eternal splendor of the limitless light in your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typically, when small minded folks start a sentence with "so" its followed by a lie or a strawman.
> 
> and you followed that precedent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small minded folks. I like that. Getting personal there? Did you miss me or something? If you are as philosophical as your avi suggests you just threw away all those things you've had your mind training on. Now, let's get back to topic. There are places for being personal in other Zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not because you say so, sorry.
> 
> you ascribed a sentence to me beginning with "so" and followed by a strawman that i neither said, nor implied.
> 
> my conclusion is that you are small minded. its a reasonable conclusion based on the facts in evidence.
Click to expand...

Like I said, there are other forums on this board to get personal. Derailing the thread with personal engagements is low IQ indicating a  no-valid-argument tactic. Have a great day.


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah man, nobody has the internet. everyones asleep to the nwo boogy man except enlightened folks who realize diversity is bad
> 
> 
> 
> So you prefer racial discord. Interesting, while you are displaying a meditating enlightened person filled with the eternal splendor of the limitless light in your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typically, when small minded folks start a sentence with "so" its followed by a lie or a strawman.
> 
> and you followed that precedent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small minded folks. I like that. Getting personal there? Did you miss me or something? If you are as philosophical as your avi suggests you just threw away all those things you've had your mind training on. Now, let's get back to topic. There are places for being personal in other Zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not because you say so, sorry.
> 
> you ascribed a sentence to me beginning with "so" and followed by a strawman that i neither said, nor implied.
> 
> my conclusion is that you are small minded. its a reasonable conclusion based on the facts in evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, there are other forums on this board to get personal. Derailing the thread with personal engagements is low IQ indicating a  no-valid-argument tactic. Have a great day.
Click to expand...

Dont strawman people if you dont like the blowback..Its called the golden rule. Its rude, what you did. Dont be shocked when karma is rude back.


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still haven't answered the question.
> So. Tell us... Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> 
> 
> ask the arbiter of labels
> 
> your whine is whiney
> 
> be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
Click to expand...

More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....

There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.

Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.

Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.


----------



## strollingbones

get up in some of these hollars in the mountains you tell me diversity is not a good thing....

trees all of kinds need branches


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ask the arbiter of labels
> 
> your whine is whiney
> 
> be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
Click to expand...


----------



## ptbw forever

fncceo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't defend your position without having to call people racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your position calls depends on singling out a race as superior, that's the text book definition of a racist.  So, don't be put of by the word, own it.
Click to expand...

Strawman.....


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> 
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You are a moron.


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a moron.
Click to expand...

cool, dude


----------



## defcon4

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you prefer racial discord. Interesting, while you are displaying a meditating enlightened person filled with the eternal splendor of the limitless light in your avi.
> 
> 
> 
> typically, when small minded folks start a sentence with "so" its followed by a lie or a strawman.
> 
> and you followed that precedent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small minded folks. I like that. Getting personal there? Did you miss me or something? If you are as philosophical as your avi suggests you just threw away all those things you've had your mind training on. Now, let's get back to topic. There are places for being personal in other Zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not because you say so, sorry.
> 
> you ascribed a sentence to me beginning with "so" and followed by a strawman that i neither said, nor implied.
> 
> my conclusion is that you are small minded. its a reasonable conclusion based on the facts in evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, there are other forums on this board to get personal. Derailing the thread with personal engagements is low IQ indicating a  no-valid-argument tactic. Have a great day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont strawman people if you dont like the blowback..Its called the golden rule. Its rude, what you did. Dont be shocked when karma is rude back.
Click to expand...

It is not about what I like or what I don't like it is about your post to me (the first one) where you indicated you liked racial tensions. My post you addressed was to somebody else when you started your mild ad hom. Now, I am pretty much done with you on this thread. You lack the intelligence to address anything in a civil manner. The FZ is your stomping ground, don't bring that attitude upstairs. Derailing a thread what you do best, so I am not going to feed your trolling.


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> typically, when small minded folks start a sentence with "so" its followed by a lie or a strawman.
> 
> and you followed that precedent.
> 
> 
> 
> Small minded folks. I like that. Getting personal there? Did you miss me or something? If you are as philosophical as your avi suggests you just threw away all those things you've had your mind training on. Now, let's get back to topic. There are places for being personal in other Zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not because you say so, sorry.
> 
> you ascribed a sentence to me beginning with "so" and followed by a strawman that i neither said, nor implied.
> 
> my conclusion is that you are small minded. its a reasonable conclusion based on the facts in evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like I said, there are other forums on this board to get personal. Derailing the thread with personal engagements is low IQ indicating a  no-valid-argument tactic. Have a great day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dont strawman people if you dont like the blowback..Its called the golden rule. Its rude, what you did. Dont be shocked when karma is rude back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is not about what I like or what I don't like it is about your post to me (the first one) where you indicated you liked racial tensions. My post you addressed was to somebody else when you started your mild ad hom. Now, I am pretty much done with you on this thread. You lack the intelligence to address anything in a civil manner. The FZ is your stomping ground, don't bring that attitude upstairs. Derailing a thread what you do best, so I am not going to feed your trolling.
Click to expand...

My post didnt indicate that I "like racial tensions," and I cant even imagine the lack of wherewithall it would take to conclude such a thing.


----------



## ptbw forever

Correll said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If everyone is brown, that traditions ends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sure it's gonna take a while.  Your race seems to be safe for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> YOu referenced a relationship from 400 years ago.
> 
> So, forgive me if I give a damn about the future.
Click to expand...

A relationship that is entirely a Disney creation.....


----------



## ptbw forever

fncceo said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't defend your position without having to call people racists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If your position calls depends on singling out a race as superior, that's the text book definition of a racist.  So, don't be put of by the word, own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which I have not done at all. So, shove it up you ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're arguing the white race must remain pure because it's inferior?
Click to expand...

Are you arguing that the white race must be obliterated because it is inferior?


----------



## ptbw forever

Moonglow said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> A quick breakdown on how diversity has failed, and is failing the native people's of Britain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you been dispossessed from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well for one thing... Proportionate representation in government positions. The percentage of minorities in both government jobs, and even elected positions is not proportionate to their actual numerical representation in society. The ability to have freedom of association, is another. Try starting a United White Peoples College fund. Let me know how it works out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The White Males-Only College Scholarship Fund
Click to expand...

An insignificant and now defunct program that doesn't even begin to compete with the millions of specifically non-white programs....


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius


Yes, it is.  Hitler merely needed an Army Group in reserve; diversity would have made that possible.


----------



## DOTR

Uncensored2008 said:


> Germany is European
> Italy is European
> Ireland is European
> 
> See a trend to prior immigration, sparky?



  Liberals lying to the American people about the effects of the 1965 Immigration Act:

*"First, our cities will not be flooded with a million immigrants annually. Under the proposed bill, the present level of immigration remains substantially the same … Secondly, the ethnic mix of this country will not be upset … " Senator Edward Kennedy


“In fact, the distribution of limited quota immigration can have no significant effect on the ethnic balance of the United States. …"
Senator Robert Kennedy

"Our cultural pattern will never be changed as far as America is concerned.… It will become more cosmopolitan but still there is that fundamental adherence to European culture. …"Senator Hugh Scott

"The opportunities here in the United States, the opportunities which attract immigration, are the more sophisticated opportunities, for the educated, for the trained, for the industrial worker, for the technician, for those who can enter into a more sophisticated part in our life than they could if they came in without skills and without any training..." Senator Dean Rusk





 

1965 Immigration Law Changed  Face of America

*


----------



## ptbw forever

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## ptbw forever

Toro said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people brought black people here as slaves, then their descendants whine and bitch about diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't watch the video... It's obvious. Diversity is fine, until it reaches a level that it overtakes the native culture. If you must troll, find another thread. This one is for serious discussion about the fallacy that is perpetuated by the globalist left, that claims "diversity is our strength". Which is categorically not true. That is... Unless your sole goal is to win Olympic gold medals...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nativists made the same argument against different waves of European migrants in the 19th century as well.  They argued that the Irish, Italians and Eastern European immigrants brought the papacy and Jews to America, which threatened Protestantism and the American way of life.  They were wrong.
> 
> FTR, I don't disagree with you that immigration should be controlled and that immigrants should be strongly encouraged to integrate into the local culture.  But there is no intrinsic "white" culture.  White Europeans who migrated here had very different cultures in the past and were discriminated against by the locals.  However, over time, they integrated and that discrimination went away.
Click to expand...

They were actually very right. Protestants are now just a powerless and weak generalized "Christianity", while Catholics and even Jews are distinct and influential religious sects.

BTW, did the Human Genome Project exist back then by any chance?


----------



## ptbw forever

Tommy Tainant said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> However the overwhelming majority of those you mention came from nations of familiar, similar, and to an extent shared heritage. In addition to that, they also readily assimilated to American life. They didn't leech of the system the same way our current third world invaders do. Who incidentally pump out kids they cannot afford, that we feed. Big. Big difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have these type of people in the UK and they make the same bullshit points that you do.
> 
> Firstly it is the immigrants taking our jobs and then it is the immigrants living on our benefits.
> 
> It is stoked by a right wing media on to a low information public.
> 
> There is no logic behind it , just hate.
> 
> So the natural pattern is as follows. Lots of people come over to work. We are told that they are "swamping our culture". And then they assimilate. Then the next wave "swamps our culture".
> 
> The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make.
> 
> They fled with nothing but built a new empire
> 
> *Ironically, the success of the Ugandan Asian community could see it die out. So well has it assimilated to life in Britain that memories of its African past are disappearing. Kapasi has two children and their links to Africa mean little to them. 'They are more British than the British themselves,' he said.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There is logic behind it. Logic called facts...
> 
> "The success of the Ugandan Asians pretty much refutes any point you care to make."...
> 
> That success is precisely the point... Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, for the betterment of their own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And so proving that diversity is a strength.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not to the native group. It merely represents an opportunity for those who can take advantage of the native group. Nor does said diversity ensure the long term survival, success and continuity of said native group. In point of fact diversity is a liability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they came over with just a suitcase. Worked hard,created businesses, created jobs, assimilated with the locals and became _*more British than the British themselves.
> *_
> What else would you have them do ? Bleach their skin ?
Click to expand...

They did what the vast majority of European colonists did in America...


----------



## ptbw forever

fncceo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, or taking advantage of its resources; for the betterment of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it ...
Click to expand...

You have officially destroyed all of the contemporary left's arguments in Europe.

Congratulations!


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are not white.
> 
> How do I know this ?
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Greece’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Greek descent ?*
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Roman’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Roman descent ?*
> 
> White supremacist are hell on who is really white and who isn't, all that Northern Euro's Vs Southern Euro's
> 
> But even though the The Ancient Greeks are southern Euro because they they make whites look good. Now the white supremacist want to give them a pass.
> 
> _Yeah right_
> 
> Read this article "When Did the Greeks Become White"
> 
> Civilization isn't a white invention.
> 
> Greek civilization comes from Egypt and the Middle East. You're taught to turn a blind eye to the Egyptian roots of Greek civilization: the columns, the paper, the science and mathematics all came straight out of Egypt.
> 
> *Even before Alexandria became the centre of Greek learning, people like Plato, Pythagoras, Solon and Thales all studied in Egypt.*
> 
> The glory that was Greece was built not on some kind of amazing Greek grey matter but sailing times to Egypt.
> 
> It's also funny that ancient Greeks are seen as universal not ethnic” and you play up what they have in common with the Ancient Greeks but you do not apply that kind of thinking to the Greeks of the past 1500 years, who many whites look down on as unimportant, even the Byzantine Empire.
Click to expand...

The Greeks did not believe themselves to be white.

The human genome project proved them wrong.

Benjamin Franklin didn't believe that some Europeans were white either.

The human genome project proved him wrong as well.


Native European = white


----------



## DOTR

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
Click to expand...


  Rawanda is a prime example of pretending two different nations can create one state. Eventually the nations go to war and the state dissolves.


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the preservation of western civilization; not a debate about superiority, or inferiority.
> 
> 
> 
> So why are white people so threatened ?
Click to expand...

Because we are being physically and psychologically threatened every day of our lives?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Meet Jared Taylor.
What an arse.
America’s virulent racists: The sick ideas and perverted “science” of the American Renaissa...


----------



## Tommy Tainant

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ask the arbiter of labels
> 
> your whine is whiney
> 
> be you, youre too insecure in caring what your label is...thats pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
Click to expand...

You are such a fraud. White people celebrate their culture all over the world. Why do you need to lie about this ?


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The philosophical beliefs of the Age of Enlightenment that underpin our entire society and government, for one important example,
> 
> that is very much under attack by the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act like you're deep
> 
> "_Age of Enlightenment_"
> 
> Get the fk out my face.
> 
> You have Donald Trump running the government. When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) are excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
Click to expand...

Black supremacists loved Obama, dipshit.

Including Obama's black supremacist pastor.


----------



## ptbw forever

fncceo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are being physically and psychologically threatened every day of our lives
Click to expand...

If you are white yourself, then you are literally nothing but a slave when you seek to try to ignore a system actively oppressing you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
Click to expand...




So the Tutsi culture did not suffer mass slaughter at the hands of the Hutu culture?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Vastator said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> that conquered an inferior culture,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, by that argument, if you fear being conquered yourself, you must believe your culture to be inferior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Western European culture has become inferior sappy multiculturalists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To a point yes. However... As nationals from all corners of western civilization come to the realization (as they are) that they are being displaced/replaced, our kinship, and cultural foundations will be the factor which unites us, and nationalism will take a back seat to culturalism.
Click to expand...


The irony is the fringe of Western culture (Eastern Europe)
have come to fight most vigorously against such a replacement of Western culture.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are being physically and psychologically threatened every day of our lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are white yourself, then you are literally nothing but a slave when you seek to try to ignore a system actively oppressing you.
Click to expand...


He's a self admitted Jew, probably thinks wiping out Whitey is grand, well until Jews go the same fate....


----------



## fncceo

ptbw forever said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are being physically and psychologically threatened every day of our lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are white yourself, then you are literally nothing but a slave when you seek to try to ignore a system actively oppressing you.
Click to expand...


Funny.  Not feeling oppressed...


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are not white.
> 
> How do I know this ?
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Greece’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Greek descent ?*
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Roman’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Roman descent ?*
> 
> White supremacist are hell on who is really white and who isn't, all that Northern Euro's Vs Southern Euro's
> 
> But even though the The Ancient Greeks are southern Euro because they they make whites look good. Now the white supremacist want to give them a pass.
> 
> _Yeah right_
> 
> Read this article "When Did the Greeks Become White"
> 
> Civilization isn't a white invention.
> 
> Greek civilization comes from Egypt and the Middle East. You're taught to turn a blind eye to the Egyptian roots of Greek civilization: the columns, the paper, the science and mathematics all came straight out of Egypt.
> 
> *Even before Alexandria became the centre of Greek learning, people like Plato, Pythagoras, Solon and Thales all studied in Egypt.*
> 
> The glory that was Greece was built not on some kind of amazing Greek grey matter but sailing times to Egypt.
> 
> It's also funny that ancient Greeks are seen as universal not ethnic” and you play up what they have in common with the Ancient Greeks but you do not apply that kind of thinking to the Greeks of the past 1500 years, who many whites look down on as unimportant, even the Byzantine Empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks did not believe themselves to be white.
> 
> The human genome project proved them wrong.
> 
> Benjamin Franklin didn't believe that some Europeans were white either.
> 
> The human genome project proved him wrong as well.
> 
> 
> Native European = white
Click to expand...


Genetic PCA plots say it all.


----------



## fncceo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are not white.
> 
> How do I know this ?
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Greece’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Greek descent ?*
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Roman’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Roman descent ?*
> 
> White supremacist are hell on who is really white and who isn't, all that Northern Euro's Vs Southern Euro's
> 
> But even though the The Ancient Greeks are southern Euro because they they make whites look good. Now the white supremacist want to give them a pass.
> 
> _Yeah right_
> 
> Read this article "When Did the Greeks Become White"
> 
> Civilization isn't a white invention.
> 
> Greek civilization comes from Egypt and the Middle East. You're taught to turn a blind eye to the Egyptian roots of Greek civilization: the columns, the paper, the science and mathematics all came straight out of Egypt.
> 
> *Even before Alexandria became the centre of Greek learning, people like Plato, Pythagoras, Solon and Thales all studied in Egypt.*
> 
> The glory that was Greece was built not on some kind of amazing Greek grey matter but sailing times to Egypt.
> 
> It's also funny that ancient Greeks are seen as universal not ethnic” and you play up what they have in common with the Ancient Greeks but you do not apply that kind of thinking to the Greeks of the past 1500 years, who many whites look down on as unimportant, even the Byzantine Empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks did not believe themselves to be white.
> 
> The human genome project proved them wrong.
> 
> Benjamin Franklin didn't believe that some Europeans were white either.
> 
> The human genome project proved him wrong as well.
> 
> 
> Native European = white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic PCA plots say it all.
Click to expand...


I remember my first Etch-a-Sketch


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

fncceo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are not white.
> 
> How do I know this ?
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Greece’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Greek descent ?*
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Roman’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Roman descent ?*
> 
> White supremacist are hell on who is really white and who isn't, all that Northern Euro's Vs Southern Euro's
> 
> But even though the The Ancient Greeks are southern Euro because they they make whites look good. Now the white supremacist want to give them a pass.
> 
> _Yeah right_
> 
> Read this article "When Did the Greeks Become White"
> 
> Civilization isn't a white invention.
> 
> Greek civilization comes from Egypt and the Middle East. You're taught to turn a blind eye to the Egyptian roots of Greek civilization: the columns, the paper, the science and mathematics all came straight out of Egypt.
> 
> *Even before Alexandria became the centre of Greek learning, people like Plato, Pythagoras, Solon and Thales all studied in Egypt.*
> 
> The glory that was Greece was built not on some kind of amazing Greek grey matter but sailing times to Egypt.
> 
> It's also funny that ancient Greeks are seen as universal not ethnic” and you play up what they have in common with the Ancient Greeks but you do not apply that kind of thinking to the Greeks of the past 1500 years, who many whites look down on as unimportant, even the Byzantine Empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks did not believe themselves to be white.
> 
> The human genome project proved them wrong.
> 
> Benjamin Franklin didn't believe that some Europeans were white either.
> 
> The human genome project proved him wrong as well.
> 
> 
> Native European = white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic PCA plots say it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember my first Etch-a-Sketch
Click to expand...


Not Kvetch-a-Sketch, in your case?


----------



## fncceo

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are a moron Mr. Tainted. White Europeans do have common heritage and culture. The philosophical giants are taught or at least were taught in the halls of higher education (what you know nothing about) regardless of the country they were located such as Plato, Aristoteles, Pyhtagoras, Socrates, Lucretius, Cicero enumerating just a few. From their philosophy later giants emerged in Christianity, Metaphysics...Then, Composers, Play Writers, Scientists... etc...just look into it you imbecile. That's common heritage that's European Culture.
> 
> 
> 
> Greeks are not white.
> 
> How do I know this ?
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Greece’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Greek descent ?*
> 
> *How many whites who try to claim ‘Ancient Roman’ as a white civilization, never claim to be of Roman descent ?*
> 
> White supremacist are hell on who is really white and who isn't, all that Northern Euro's Vs Southern Euro's
> 
> But even though the The Ancient Greeks are southern Euro because they they make whites look good. Now the white supremacist want to give them a pass.
> 
> _Yeah right_
> 
> Read this article "When Did the Greeks Become White"
> 
> Civilization isn't a white invention.
> 
> Greek civilization comes from Egypt and the Middle East. You're taught to turn a blind eye to the Egyptian roots of Greek civilization: the columns, the paper, the science and mathematics all came straight out of Egypt.
> 
> *Even before Alexandria became the centre of Greek learning, people like Plato, Pythagoras, Solon and Thales all studied in Egypt.*
> 
> The glory that was Greece was built not on some kind of amazing Greek grey matter but sailing times to Egypt.
> 
> It's also funny that ancient Greeks are seen as universal not ethnic” and you play up what they have in common with the Ancient Greeks but you do not apply that kind of thinking to the Greeks of the past 1500 years, who many whites look down on as unimportant, even the Byzantine Empire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Greeks did not believe themselves to be white.
> 
> The human genome project proved them wrong.
> 
> Benjamin Franklin didn't believe that some Europeans were white either.
> 
> The human genome project proved him wrong as well.
> 
> 
> Native European = white
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Genetic PCA plots say it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I remember my first Etch-a-Sketch
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not Kvetch-a-Sketch, in your case?
Click to expand...


Odd autocorrect you have there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

As a person of a Polish heritage, I truly say never again to Poland's diversity.

It all came to a head in WW2.

- Ukrainians killing Polish neighbors in the Wolyn Massacre.

- Germans killing Polish neighbors in Operation Tannenberg.

- Lithuanians killing Polish neighbors in the Ponary Massacre.

- The Slovak invasion of Poland.

- The Soviet invasion of Poland, and Katyn Massacre.

- Jews, and Belarussians killing Polish neighbors in the Skidel Revolt, and the Massacre of Brzostowica Mała.


----------



## impuretrash

fncceo said:


> Odd autocorrect you have there.



Oy vey, don't plotz, where's your chutzpah, shmendrik?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> 
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a fraud. White people celebrate their culture all over the world. Why do you need to lie about this ?
Click to expand...


By this you mean Hitler?
Because you certainly_ suggested that only White culture is Hitler._


----------



## ptbw forever

fncceo said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are being physically and psychologically threatened every day of our lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are white yourself, then you are literally nothing but a slave when you seek to try to ignore a system actively oppressing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny.  Not feeling oppressed...
Click to expand...

Is that an 80s or 90s photo?

This is the year 2017, dipshit.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meet Jared Taylor.
> What an arse.
> America’s virulent racists: The sick ideas and perverted “science” of the American Renaissa...



Does Mrs. Kosher Sussman actually refute Jared Taylor, or kick, and scream no?

I don't know?
a lot of these jerks keep putting up adds I can't take down, so that I can't read the article, which includes this one.

So, you tell me?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't split white people up into groups
> 
> It's all white supremacy
Click to expand...


Because a person from Finland, is just like a person from Portugal.... sure...


----------



## Tilly

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah man, nobody has the internet. everyones asleep to the nwo boogy man except enlightened folks who realize diversity is bad
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you prefer racial discord. Interesting, while you are displaying a meditating enlightened person filled with the eternal splendor of the limitless light in your avi.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> typically, when small minded folks start a sentence with "so" its followed by a lie or a strawman.
> 
> and you followed that precedent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Small minded folks. I like that. Getting personal there? Did you miss me or something? If you are as philosophical as your avi suggests you just threw away all those things you've had your mind training on. Now, let's get back to topic. There are places for being personal in other Zones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not because you say so, sorry.
> 
> you ascribed a sentence to me beginning with "so" and followed by a strawman that i neither said, nor implied.
> 
> my conclusion is that you are small minded. its a reasonable conclusion based on the facts in evidence.
Click to expand...

Do you think you could at least try to contribute something to the subject of the thread?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, in spite of the rather overwhelming evidence that many African lands were far more advanced than those of Europe, well into the recently completed millennium.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah?
Is that why Europe has evidence of wheels going back nearly 5,000 years, as opposed to many parts of Africa which only have evidence of wheels going back to nearly 500 years?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

IMO, proto Aryan people from the Steppes of Ukraine probably developed both the domestic Horse, and the Wheel.

I mean, they had to have had some kind of technological advantage over the people they conquered over vast tracts from India, to China's Tarim basin, over to Ireland.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

danielpalos said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.  Hitler merely needed an Army Group in reserve; diversity would have made that possible.
Click to expand...


Uh, you are aware that Hitler's SS was majority non-German?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than answer the question; you slink away, and cower behind aspersions. What's the matter. You thought you had a lot to say on the matter...?  But when pressed for specifics, and detail; your zeal really loses steam. Why is that? Again...
> 
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> 
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a fraud. White people celebrate their culture all over the world. Why do you need to lie about this ?
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> White people celebrate their culture all over the world.


Huh? How do they do that when you categorically insisted THERE IS NO WHITE CULTURE 'you thick f**k?' (my asterisks) 
You seem very confused.......AGAIN


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't seem that much more or less non-Whites fought Hitler, than fought for Hitler.
> 
> The fact of the matter is most of those who defeated Hitler were also White.
> 
> 
> 
> Quite to the point. That conflict on the whole was one of intracultural rivalry. Not the product of external cultural attempts at displacement/replacement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of non-Whites defeated Hitler....In fact, I don't recall this great non-White nation, which fully got involved in defeating Hitler.
> Basically just a few non-White regiments against Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why don't you tell us what's right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than a few.
> 
> One million Africans
> BBC NEWS | Africa | The Africans who fought in WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.6m Indians
> How India Bailed Out The West In World War II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Million Chinse
> China Lost 14 Million People in World War II. Why Is This Forgotten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5m African Americans
> African Americans in WWII | Fredericksburg War Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250,000 Asian Americans
> Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders in the U.S. Army
> *The "Asian/Pacific-American" designation encompasses more than 50 ethnic or language groups including native Hawaiians and other Pacific Islanders. There are now more Asian and Pacific Islander groups than in the past - with 28 Asian and 19 Pacific Islander subgroups representing a vast array of languages and cultures. These groups include Chinese-Americans, Filipino-Americans, Japanese-Americans, Korean-Americans, Vietnamese-Americans, Indian-Americans, Laotian-Americans, Cambodian-Americans, Hmong-Americans, Thai-Americans, Pakistani, Samoan, Guamanian and many other language groups.*
Click to expand...


More like millions of Indians, and Chinese fought Japan, because they were invaded, but how many fought Hitler?


----------



## anotherlife

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> But it is not Eastern Europe that re divided the world but Western Europe did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What re-divide is this?
> Western Europe divided the their World over racism?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> France and Britain divided the world in 1945.  To keep this division going forever, especially in Eastern Europe, they invented racism.  Too bad, their former colonies in Asia and Africa reacted faster, and they had to tune down domestically.  But only domestically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did racism start in 1945?
> Furthermore, what division of the World by French, and English?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They re drew the map of Europe.  Only racism can keep that map going to this day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like cheap labor profits to the elites, made the elites import in third-World riff-raffs, as justification, they had to brainwash the masses into a tolerant stupor.
Click to expand...

Yes, that too.


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, or taking advantage of its resources; for the betterment of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't very well disparage any group of people for coming to a new place for a better life when your entire culture is based on doing just that.
> 
> Well, you can ... but you know what it makes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed i do. it makes me a member of a culture that conquered an inferior culture......
Click to expand...




YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foreigners using the foundational success of the native group, or taking advantage of its resources; for the betterment of their own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't very well disparage any group of people for coming to a new place for a better life when your entire culture is based on doing just that.
> 
> Well, you can ... but you know what it makes you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Indeed i do. it makes me a member of a culture that conquered an inferior culture......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
Click to expand...


Oh, so now the collective matters, when it comes to conquering, but when it comes to race, they're just individuals, right?


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you too fucking stupid to realize that i dont speak for others and why they label shit the way they do??? or...
> 
> 
> i dont wake up and think about this insecure phony issue cornball shit
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a fraud. White people celebrate their culture all over the world. Why do you need to lie about this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people celebrate their culture all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? How do they do that when you categorically insisted THERE IS NO WHITE CULTURE 'you thick f**k?' (my asterisks)
> You seem very confused.......AGAIN
Click to expand...

There are many separate white cultures. But there isnt an overarching white culture.
We hold an Eisteddfod every year to celebrate Welsh culture and achievements. What we dont do is celebrate any notion of Welsh supremacy or "white supremacy". Many countries do this and there is an Eisteddfod held in Patagonia as well.

Anglesey 2017 | National Eisteddfod

Of course there is a difference between celebrating your language and culture and celebrating your skin colour.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quite to the point. That conflict on the whole was one of intracultural rivalry. Not the product of external cultural attempts at displacement/replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a whole lot of non-Whites defeated Hitler....In fact, I don't recall this great non-White nation, which fully got involved in defeating Hitler.
> Basically just a few non-White regiments against Hitler.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, you are wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, why don't you tell us what's right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More than a few.
> 
> One million Africans
> BBC NEWS | Africa | The Africans who fought in WWII
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.6m Indians
> How India Bailed Out The West In World War II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Million Chinse
> China Lost 14 Million People in World War II. Why Is This Forgotten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.5m African Americans
> African Americans in WWII | Fredericksburg War Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 250,000 Asian Americans
> Asian-Americans and Pacific Islanders in the U.S. Army
> *The "Asian/Pacific-American" designation encompasses more than 50 ethnic or language groups including native Hawaiians and other Pacific Islanders. There are now more Asian and Pacific Islander groups than in the past - with 28 Asian and 19 Pacific Islander subgroups representing a vast array of languages and cultures. These groups include Chinese-Americans, Filipino-Americans, Japanese-Americans, Korean-Americans, Vietnamese-Americans, Indian-Americans, Laotian-Americans, Cambodian-Americans, Hmong-Americans, Thai-Americans, Pakistani, Samoan, Guamanian and many other language groups.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More like millions of Indians, and Chinese fought Japan, because they were invaded, but how many fought Hitler?
Click to expand...

Millions you dumb fuck.


----------



## ptbw forever

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> 
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a fraud. White people celebrate their culture all over the world. Why do you need to lie about this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people celebrate their culture all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? How do they do that when you categorically insisted THERE IS NO WHITE CULTURE 'you thick f**k?' (my asterisks)
> You seem very confused.......AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many separate white cultures. But there isnt an overarching white culture.
> We hold an Eisteddfod every year to celebrate Welsh culture and achievements. What we dont do is celebrate any notion of Welsh supremacy or "white supremacy". Many countries do this and there is an Eisteddfod held in Patagonia as well.
> 
> Anglesey 2017 | National Eisteddfod
> 
> Of course there is a difference between celebrating your language and culture and celebrating your skin colour.
Click to expand...

Cultures are heavily influenced by race and skin color.


----------



## defcon4

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This, in spite of the rather overwhelming evidence that many African lands were far more advanced than those of Europe, well into the recently completed millennium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah?
> Is that why Europe has evidence of wheels going back nearly 5,000 years, as opposed to many parts of Africa which only have evidence of wheels going back to nearly 500 years?
Click to expand...

Stupid white people how do they fill water into this thing?


----------



## Tilly

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> 
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a fraud. White people celebrate their culture all over the world. Why do you need to lie about this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people celebrate their culture all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? How do they do that when you categorically insisted THERE IS NO WHITE CULTURE 'you thick f**k?' (my asterisks)
> You seem very confused.......AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many separate white cultures. But there isnt an overarching white culture.
> We hold an Eisteddfod every year to celebrate Welsh culture and achievements. What we dont do is celebrate any notion of Welsh supremacy or "white supremacy". Many countries do this and there is an Eisteddfod held in Patagonia as well.
> 
> Anglesey 2017 | National Eisteddfod
> 
> Of course there is a difference between celebrating your language and culture and celebrating your skin colour.
Click to expand...




Tommy Tainant said:


> Of course there is a difference between celebrating your language and culture and celebrating your skin colour.


So those who celebrate Black Culture - and they do - are black supremacists?


----------



## G.T.

why would anyone think that someone who is anti diversity and posts graphics mocking black intelligence is racist or supremacist life is so unfair


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> why would anyone think that someone who is anti diversity and posts graphics mocking black intelligence is racist or supremacist life is so unfair


Usually the racists tend to favor "diversity"....


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone think that someone who is anti diversity and posts graphics mocking black intelligence is racist or supremacist life is so unfair
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the racists tend to favor "diversity"....
Click to expand...



You do?


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone think that someone who is anti diversity and posts graphics mocking black intelligence is racist or supremacist life is so unfair
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the racists tend to favor "diversity"....
Click to expand...

Which makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone think that someone who is anti diversity and posts graphics mocking black intelligence is racist or supremacist life is so unfair
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the racists tend to favor "diversity"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which makes no sense whatsoever.
Click to expand...

"Diversity" directly benefits everyone who hates white people.

"Diversity" is always used in an anti-white context.


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone think that someone who is anti diversity and posts graphics mocking black intelligence is racist or supremacist life is so unfair
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the racists tend to favor "diversity"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Diversity" directly benefits everyone who hates white people.
> 
> "Diversity" is always used in an anti-white context.
Click to expand...

i suppose that works if you dont have the first fuck of a clue how to use a dictionary


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone think that someone who is anti diversity and posts graphics mocking black intelligence is racist or supremacist life is so unfair
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the racists tend to favor "diversity"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Diversity" directly benefits everyone who hates white people.
> 
> "Diversity" is always used in an anti-white context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose that works if you dont have the first fuck of a clue how to use a dictionary
Click to expand...

Tell that to Fortune 500 companies and their "diversity" consultants, dumbass.


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> why would anyone think that someone who is anti diversity and posts graphics mocking black intelligence is racist or supremacist life is so unfair
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the racists tend to favor "diversity"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Diversity" directly benefits everyone who hates white people.
> 
> "Diversity" is always used in an anti-white context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose that works if you dont have the first fuck of a clue how to use a dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to Fortune 500 companies and their "diversity" consultants, dumbass.
Click to expand...

I work for a fortune 120. 

And diversity is celebrated as part of our "corporate culture" and i can clue you in in case youre confused: it doesnt mean anti white in my corporation

im sorry you feel so threatened by new ideas that it makes you wish you had a safe space


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the racists tend to favor "diversity"....
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Diversity" directly benefits everyone who hates white people.
> 
> "Diversity" is always used in an anti-white context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose that works if you dont have the first fuck of a clue how to use a dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to Fortune 500 companies and their "diversity" consultants, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work for a fortune 120.
> 
> And diversity is celebrated as part of our "corporate culture" and i can clue you in in case youre confused: it doesnt mean anti white in my corporation
> 
> im sorry you feel so threatened by new ideas that it makes you wish you had a safe space
Click to expand...

You are clueless about what your corporation does then.

"Diversity" has never been about including white people. "Diversity" is always about the reducing the numbers of either Christians, males and/or whites.


It never matters when black people are overrepresented in something and whites are underrepresented, it is always about reducing the number of white people to make room for the Hispanics, Asians etc.


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> "Diversity" directly benefits everyone who hates white people.
> 
> "Diversity" is always used in an anti-white context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose that works if you dont have the first fuck of a clue how to use a dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to Fortune 500 companies and their "diversity" consultants, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work for a fortune 120.
> 
> And diversity is celebrated as part of our "corporate culture" and i can clue you in in case youre confused: it doesnt mean anti white in my corporation
> 
> im sorry you feel so threatened by new ideas that it makes you wish you had a safe space
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clueless about what your corporation does then.
> 
> "Diversity" has never been about including white people. "Diversity" is always about the reducing the numbers of either Christians, males and/or whites.
> 
> 
> It never matters when black people are overrepresented in something and whites are underrepresented, it is always about reducing the number of white people to make room for the Hispanics, Asians etc.
Click to expand...

cool opinion...but im on the diversity council and you are wrong.

so, sorry. tissue?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.



But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?


----------



## G.T.

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
Click to expand...

History is reminded of those. They happened. 

You are not responsible.


Whoever calls you responsible is an idiot.


----------



## defcon4

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
Click to expand...

Exactly. According to the same logic he presented, why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? These people talk both from the beginning and the end of their digestive tract according to what spin they want to put on issues.


----------



## impuretrash

G.T. said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History is reminded of those. They happened.
> 
> You are not responsible.
> 
> 
> Whoever calls you responsible is an idiot.
Click to expand...


So why tear down monuments


----------



## Michelle420

Life would be boring without diversity.


----------



## G.T.

impuretrash said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History is reminded of those. They happened.
> 
> You are not responsible.
> 
> 
> Whoever calls you responsible is an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why tear down monuments
Click to expand...

Because theyre on property their decedants fought to overtake and failed.


----------



## impuretrash

drifter said:


> Life would be boring without diversity.



But lefties want to eliminate actual diversity...


----------



## Michelle420

impuretrash said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life would be boring without diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But lefties want to eliminate actual diversity...
Click to expand...


I like your avatar sttab.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
Click to expand...



"Reminded"? Now remembering something is too traumatic, snowflake? And people of other colors aren't expected to remember anything, snowflake? Just poor little you?


----------



## impuretrash

drifter said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life would be boring without diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But lefties want to eliminate actual diversity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like your avatar sttab.
Click to expand...


I'm not who you think I am. but thanks.


----------



## Unkotare

defcon4 said:


> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....




What are you being blamed for, precious?


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> History is reminded of those. They happened.
> 
> You are not responsible.
> 
> 
> Whoever calls you responsible is an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why tear down monuments
Click to expand...


What's the connection?


----------



## defcon4

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Reminded"? Now remembering something is too traumatic, snowflake? And people of other colors aren't expected to remember anything, snowflake? Just poor little you?
Click to expand...

You failed with your little conquer and looser post. Your logic or the lack of it made you a laughing stock. Just saying that you wouldn't embarrass yourself further.


----------



## defcon4

Unkotare said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you being blamed for, precious?
Click to expand...

Go troll somebody else Fuckotare. I know you so there is no need to feed your trolling.


----------



## Unkotare

defcon4 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Reminded"? Now remembering something is too traumatic, snowflake? And people of other colors aren't expected to remember anything, snowflake? Just poor little you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed with your little conquer and looser post. Your logic or the lack of it made you a laughing stock. Just saying that you wouldn't embarrass yourself further.
Click to expand...



Want to go sober up before you try to explain yourself? Either way, you might want to avoid mention of logic until you understand something about it.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you being blamed for, precious?
Click to expand...


An easier question to answer is: what *aren't *we blamed for?


----------



## Vastator

impuretrash said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life would be boring without diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But lefties want to eliminate actual diversity...
Click to expand...

Precisely. The end result of the ideology they promote results in only one possible outcome, in the long term. The elimination of diversity. Those who promote this dangerous ideology actually harbor a deep seeded hatred for diversity and blame it for the majority of the worlds woes. Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species, based on the unfounded hope that this will usher in a kumbaya era in humanities history. Every single one of these self proclaimed lovers of diversity are flat out frauds. And in a twist of sweet irony; the seperatists, or so called "racists" are the only ones actively pursuing the preservation of that, which the frauds claim to love, cherish, and respect.


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Diversity" directly benefits everyone who hates white people.
> 
> "Diversity" is always used in an anti-white context.
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose that works if you dont have the first fuck of a clue how to use a dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to Fortune 500 companies and their "diversity" consultants, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work for a fortune 120.
> 
> And diversity is celebrated as part of our "corporate culture" and i can clue you in in case youre confused: it doesnt mean anti white in my corporation
> 
> im sorry you feel so threatened by new ideas that it makes you wish you had a safe space
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clueless about what your corporation does then.
> 
> "Diversity" has never been about including white people. "Diversity" is always about the reducing the numbers of either Christians, males and/or whites.
> 
> 
> It never matters when black people are overrepresented in something and whites are underrepresented, it is always about reducing the number of white people to make room for the Hispanics, Asians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool opinion...but im on the diversity council and you are wrong.
> 
> so, sorry. tissue?
Click to expand...

Let's see what much bigger and influential media diversity associates think....

Again, you have no clue what your company actually promotes.


----------



## defcon4

Unkotare said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Reminded"? Now remembering something is too traumatic, snowflake? And people of other colors aren't expected to remember anything, snowflake? Just poor little you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed with your little conquer and looser post. Your logic or the lack of it made you a laughing stock. Just saying that you wouldn't embarrass yourself further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Want to go sober up before you try to explain yourself? Either way, you might want to avoid mention of logic until you understand something about it.
Click to expand...

Well idiot just this once I answer your inquiry. You said that:
_"YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others"_
Then you turn around and blame the same people about slavery and holocaust. Talking out of your anus spinning it according to your idiotic agenda. Good bye now, we are done. Go troll somebody else.


----------



## defcon4

Toro said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you being blamed for, precious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An easier question to answer is: what *aren't *we blamed for?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your education.
> 
> Because you don't have any.
Click to expand...

Go get him Toto!!!!


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> i suppose that works if you dont have the first fuck of a clue how to use a dictionary
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Fortune 500 companies and their "diversity" consultants, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work for a fortune 120.
> 
> And diversity is celebrated as part of our "corporate culture" and i can clue you in in case youre confused: it doesnt mean anti white in my corporation
> 
> im sorry you feel so threatened by new ideas that it makes you wish you had a safe space
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clueless about what your corporation does then.
> 
> "Diversity" has never been about including white people. "Diversity" is always about the reducing the numbers of either Christians, males and/or whites.
> 
> 
> It never matters when black people are overrepresented in something and whites are underrepresented, it is always about reducing the number of white people to make room for the Hispanics, Asians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool opinion...but im on the diversity council and you are wrong.
> 
> so, sorry. tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what much bigger and influential media diversity associates think....
> 
> Again, you have no clue what your company actually promotes.
Click to expand...

theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diversity, or my corporations culture.

im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.


----------



## impuretrash

Toro said:


> Your education.
> 
> Because you don't have any.



> doesn't parrot the narrative 
> must be uneducated


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Reminded"? Now remembering something is too traumatic, snowflake? And people of other colors aren't expected to remember anything, snowflake? Just poor little you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed with your little conquer and looser post. Your logic or the lack of it made you a laughing stock. Just saying that you wouldn't embarrass yourself further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Want to go sober up before you try to explain yourself? Either way, you might want to avoid mention of logic until you understand something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well idiot just this once I answer your inquiry. You said that:
> _"YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others"_
> Then you turn around and blame the same people about slavery and holocaust. Talking out of your anus spinning it according to your idiotic agenda. Good bye now, we are done. Go troll somebody else.
Click to expand...

link to him blaming anyone here for slavery or holocaust

nope...aint there.

just more you trolling with strawmen and diminishing the conversation of your intellectual superiors.


----------



## impuretrash

G.T. said:


> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diverdity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.


----------



## G.T.

impuretrash said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diverdity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149700
Click to expand...

cool strawman, dude. im sure it massaged your ego.


----------



## impuretrash

G.T. said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diverdity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149700
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool strawman, dude. im sure it massaged your ego.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

defcon4 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you being blamed for, precious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go troll somebody else .....
Click to expand...




What is the problem with answering a simple question?


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you being blamed for, precious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An easier question to answer is: what *aren't *we blamed for?
Click to expand...



Are you hearing voices in your head? Who is "we"? What are *YOU* being blamed for?


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> What is the problem with answering a simple question?


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to Fortune 500 companies and their "diversity" consultants, dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a fortune 120.
> 
> And diversity is celebrated as part of our "corporate culture" and i can clue you in in case youre confused: it doesnt mean anti white in my corporation
> 
> im sorry you feel so threatened by new ideas that it makes you wish you had a safe space
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are clueless about what your corporation does then.
> 
> "Diversity" has never been about including white people. "Diversity" is always about the reducing the numbers of either Christians, males and/or whites.
> 
> 
> It never matters when black people are overrepresented in something and whites are underrepresented, it is always about reducing the number of white people to make room for the Hispanics, Asians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool opinion...but im on the diversity council and you are wrong.
> 
> so, sorry. tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what much bigger and influential media diversity associates think....
> 
> Again, you have no clue what your company actually promotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diversity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
Click to expand...

The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.

There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Are you hearing voices in your head? Who is "we"? What are *YOU* being blamed for?



'Slow white guys' to blame for college basketball team's failure, says star player's father

Angry White Men Triumphant | HuffPost

Blame Trump’s Victory on College-Educated Whites, Not the Working Class

OPINION: White Men Must Bear the Blame — and Shame — for Trump


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I work for a fortune 120.
> 
> And diversity is celebrated as part of our "corporate culture" and i can clue you in in case youre confused: it doesnt mean anti white in my corporation
> 
> im sorry you feel so threatened by new ideas that it makes you wish you had a safe space
> 
> 
> 
> You are clueless about what your corporation does then.
> 
> "Diversity" has never been about including white people. "Diversity" is always about the reducing the numbers of either Christians, males and/or whites.
> 
> 
> It never matters when black people are overrepresented in something and whites are underrepresented, it is always about reducing the number of white people to make room for the Hispanics, Asians etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cool opinion...but im on the diversity council and you are wrong.
> 
> so, sorry. tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what much bigger and influential media diversity associates think....
> 
> Again, you have no clue what your company actually promotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diversity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
Click to expand...

yeah ok dude.


----------



## ptbw forever

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the problem with answering a simple question?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149702
Click to expand...

That isn't even the tip of the iceberg for lunatics like Salon.

Amazing how Breitbart is the hated boogeyman in the media when Salon is a bastion for anti-white racism and it is considered at least legitimate.


----------



## Unkotare

Vastator said:


> ......Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species,.......




There it is again, the dimwitted segregationist trying to play semantics and pretend his toothless agenda isn't completely transparent.


----------



## Markle

fncceo said:


> America is, and always has been a melting pot. Even the indzones igenous Americans had a wide-variety of cultures. Even those societies who pride themselves on racial purity, such as Japan and China, are much more racially diverse than they care to admit.
> 
> America wouldn't exist today without the contributions of immigrants from many cultures.



America WAS a melting pot.  Immigrants from around the world like my grandparents around the turn of the last century were immensely proud of becoming Americans.  They took great pride in learning English and being a part of the community.

Sadly that is not the case and today we are a salad bowl.  People from the Middle East come here and segregate themselves with their own neighborhoods, mosques, and everything else.  In parts of Europe, they have established NO GO where police do not go.  Has that come to America?

More and more backs are segregating themselves.  Whites are prohibited from attending certain functions, they have their own TV channel, FSU has just finished building the Black Student Union.  We have the Student Union but we don't have a White Student Union, an Asian Student Union or a Islamic Student Union.

None sounds like a melting pot to me, not any longer.


----------



## Unkotare

defcon4 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Reminded"? Now remembering something is too traumatic, snowflake? And people of other colors aren't expected to remember anything, snowflake? Just poor little you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You failed with your little conquer and looser post. Your logic or the lack of it made you a laughing stock. Just saying that you wouldn't embarrass yourself further.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Want to go sober up before you try to explain yourself? Either way, you might want to avoid mention of logic until you understand something about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well idiot just this once I answer your inquiry. You said that:
> _"YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others"_
> Then you turn around and blame the same people about slavery and holocaust. ....
Click to expand...



Who have I blamed? Put down the bottle.


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species,.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is again, the dimwitted segregationist trying to play semantics and pretend his toothless agenda isn't completely transparent.
Click to expand...

Only the dimwitted oppose separatism.


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are clueless about what your corporation does then.
> 
> "Diversity" has never been about including white people. "Diversity" is always about the reducing the numbers of either Christians, males and/or whites.
> 
> 
> It never matters when black people are overrepresented in something and whites are underrepresented, it is always about reducing the number of white people to make room for the Hispanics, Asians etc.
> 
> 
> 
> cool opinion...but im on the diversity council and you are wrong.
> 
> so, sorry. tissue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what much bigger and influential media diversity associates think....
> 
> Again, you have no clue what your company actually promotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diversity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ok dude.
Click to expand...

Great comeback, moron.

You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.

Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.


----------



## impuretrash

"muh diversity"


----------



## Unkotare

Markle said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is, and always has been a melting pot. Even the indzones igenous Americans had a wide-variety of cultures. Even those societies who pride themselves on racial purity, such as Japan and China, are much more racially diverse than they care to admit.
> 
> America wouldn't exist today without the contributions of immigrants from many cultures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> America WAS a melting pot. .....
Click to expand...



America IS a melting pot.


----------



## Unkotare

Markle said:


> ..... around the turn of the last century were immensely proud of becoming Americans.  They took great pride in learning English and being a part of the community.......




That IS the case today. Immigrants today are learning English and assimilating if anything faster than those who came before them. Go to a naturalization ceremony and see how immensely proud today's new Americans are.


----------



## Unkotare

Markle said:


> ...  People from the Middle East come here and segregate themselves with their own neighborhoods, mosques, and everything else.......




People from Italy, Ireland, Sweden, Germany, Portugal, China, have done the same throughout American history.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...  People from the Middle East come here and segregate themselves with their own neighborhoods, mosques, and everything else.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People from Italy, Ireland, Sweden, Germany, Portugal, China, have done the same throughout American history.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species,.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is again, the dimwitted segregationist trying to play semantics and pretend his toothless agenda isn't completely transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the dimwitted oppose separatism.
Click to expand...



America isn't about that. A real American would know that.


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... around the turn of the last century were immensely proud of becoming Americans.  They took great pride in learning English and being a part of the community.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That IS the case today. Immigrants today are learning English and assimilating if anything faster than those who came before them. Go to a naturalization ceremony and see how immensely proud today's new Americans are.
Click to expand...

How many of them will vote for the party that most closely resembles the Constitution? How many will vote for a more pro-amnesty Congress?


----------



## ptbw forever

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species,.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is again, the dimwitted segregationist trying to play semantics and pretend his toothless agenda isn't completely transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the dimwitted oppose separatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America isn't about that. A real American would know that.
Click to expand...

America was formed on the basis of separation from Monarchs in Europe, moron.

The founders would be heartbroken if they saw what America(and most of Europe) has become today.


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> cool opinion...but im on the diversity council and you are wrong.
> 
> so, sorry. tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what much bigger and influential media diversity associates think....
> 
> Again, you have no clue what your company actually promotes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diversity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
Click to expand...

dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...

you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant. 

sheesh, ethel


----------



## impuretrash

G.T. said:


> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what much bigger and influential media diversity associates think....
> 
> Again, you have no clue what your company actually promotes.
> 
> 
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diversity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
Click to expand...

I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.

You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.


----------



## G.T.

impuretrash said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
Click to expand...

If you're insecure, sure.


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diversity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
> 
> 
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
Click to expand...

The only one being lied to is little timmy supremacist with 6 lollies in his hand whining that the world wants his lollies.


While theyre...



in his hand.


----------



## Moonglow

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diversity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
> 
> 
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
Click to expand...

So times are tough for you white devils, damn karma..


----------



## impuretrash

G.T. said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
Click to expand...


Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one being lied to is little timmy supremacist with 6 lollies in his hand whining that the world wants his lollies.
> 
> 
> While theyre...
> 
> 
> 
> in his hand.
Click to expand...

Are you on crack?


----------



## G.T.

impuretrash said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
Click to expand...

yeah dude.

being open to ideas is whats insecure


not wahh wahhing that you feel you cant practice your "culture" - whatever that is


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one being lied to is little timmy supremacist with 6 lollies in his hand whining that the world wants his lollies.
> 
> 
> While theyre...
> 
> 
> 
> in his hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you on crack?
Click to expand...

I wasnt shocked that youre too daft to understand.

promise.


----------



## defcon4

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> theres not a single youtube video you can post that changes the definition of diversity, or my corporations culture.
> 
> im not watching the same propoganda videos that brainwashed YOU. life informs me. not propoganda.
> 
> 
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
Click to expand...

You are dealing with a professional troll. He honed his skills in the FZ for years. You are being trolled.


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah dude.
> 
> being open to ideas is whats insecure
> 
> 
> not wahh wahhing that you feel you cant practice your "culture" - whatever that is
Click to expand...

And what "ideas" might those be?

...besides the "idea" that there needs to be fewer white people that is....


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dealing with a professional troll. He honed his skills in the FZ for years. You are being trolled.
Click to expand...

No, youre just butthurt that Im always proven smarter than you are.

Defcon isnt mad that Nazis are brought up, everybody.


No, defcon is an actual denier of the holocaust altogether. 


So, uh.....fair warning there. Do what ya want with it.


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah dude.
> 
> being open to ideas is whats insecure
> 
> 
> not wahh wahhing that you feel you cant practice your "culture" - whatever that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what "ideas" might those be?
> 
> ...besides the "idea" that there needs to be fewer white people that is....
Click to expand...

Bro, however you feel about race is your thing.

It doesnt reflect reality, not the one Im experiencing.

Theres not a single god damned thing I cant do in terms of culture that I wish.

All this "whites are being alienated" crap propoganda thats born when ACTUAL racist whites are SHUNNED


Say racist shit
get called racist
then say your culture is being ransact because someone called you racists.

its damn near retarded.


----------



## Vastator

impuretrash said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
Click to expand...

They despise the notion of a truly diverse world, where eventual competition inevitably results in both winners, and losers. They are insecure as to which camp they, or their progeny will end up...


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> 
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah dude.
> 
> being open to ideas is whats insecure
> 
> 
> not wahh wahhing that you feel you cant practice your "culture" - whatever that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what "ideas" might those be?
> 
> ...besides the "idea" that there needs to be fewer white people that is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, however you feel about race is your thing.
> 
> It doesnt reflect reality, not the one Im experiencing.
> 
> Theres not a single god damned thing I cant do in terms of culture that I wish.
> 
> All this "whites are being alienated" crap propoganda thats born when ACTUAL racist whites are SHUNNED
> 
> 
> Say racist shit
> get called racist
> then say your culture is being ransact because someone called you racists.
> 
> its damn near retarded.
Click to expand...

Pure ignorance.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They despise the notion of a truly diverse world, where eventual competition inevitably results in both winners, and losers. They are insecure as to which camp they, or their progeny will end up...
Click to expand...

^^ wants a diverse world
hates diversity.


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah dude.
> 
> being open to ideas is whats insecure
> 
> 
> not wahh wahhing that you feel you cant practice your "culture" - whatever that is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And what "ideas" might those be?
> 
> ...besides the "idea" that there needs to be fewer white people that is....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bro, however you feel about race is your thing.
> 
> It doesnt reflect reality, not the one Im experiencing.
> 
> Theres not a single god damned thing I cant do in terms of culture that I wish.
> 
> All this "whites are being alienated" crap propoganda thats born when ACTUAL racist whites are SHUNNED
> 
> 
> Say racist shit
> get called racist
> then say your culture is being ransact because someone called you racists.
> 
> its damn near retarded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pure ignorance.
Click to expand...

About as pure as all the white folks I see celebrating white culture each day completely fine and unscathed.


----------



## defcon4

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> 
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dealing with a professional troll. He honed his skills in the FZ for years. You are being trolled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, youre just butthurt that Im always proven smarter than you are.
> 
> Defcon isnt mad that Nazis are brought up, everybody.
> 
> 
> No, defcon is an actual denier of the holocaust altogether.
> 
> 
> So, uh.....fair warning there. Do what ya want with it.
Click to expand...

Hahaha.. you are triggered again aren't you? Please provide a link to the above statement. You cannot, hahaha...you are a liar as you lie most of the times to "be smarter"
You lost it again. I told you before many times, keep your composure. Now, link the quotes what you based your statement on.


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dealing with a professional troll. He honed his skills in the FZ for years. You are being trolled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, youre just butthurt that Im always proven smarter than you are.
> 
> Defcon isnt mad that Nazis are brought up, everybody.
> 
> 
> No, defcon is an actual denier of the holocaust altogether.
> 
> 
> So, uh.....fair warning there. Do what ya want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.. you are triggered again aren't you? Please provide a link to the above statement. You cannot, hahaha...you are a liar as you lie most of the times to "be smarter"
> You lost it again. I told you before many times, keep your composure. Now, link the quotes what you based your statement.
Click to expand...

I dont care what the voices in your head tell you, defcon. And Im not your errand boy. For YEARS, there have been two holocaust deniers on this board and its documented and you know that it is. Im not fishing years old links to prove to you what you already know....cool try though.

Its also no mistake that the holocaust denier of the board flocks to the anti diversity thread.

some folks were born yesterday. im sorry it crushes your manboy feelings that im not one of them.


----------



## Moonglow

_We go strolling through the park
Goosing statues in the dark,
If Sherman's horse can take it, why can't you? _ 
*Humoresque in C Major Benny (Bell) Samberg*


----------



## impuretrash

G.T. said:


> then say your culture is being ransact because someone called you racists.
> 
> its damn near retarded.



Ok, no educated person would type "ransact"


----------



## defcon4

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dealing with a professional troll. He honed his skills in the FZ for years. You are being trolled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, youre just butthurt that Im always proven smarter than you are.
> 
> Defcon isnt mad that Nazis are brought up, everybody.
> 
> 
> No, defcon is an actual denier of the holocaust altogether.
> 
> 
> So, uh.....fair warning there. Do what ya want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.. you are triggered again aren't you? Please provide a link to the above statement. You cannot, hahaha...you are a liar as you lie most of the times to "be smarter"
> You lost it again. I told you before many times, keep your composure. Now, link the quotes what you based your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what the voices in your head tell you, defcon. And Im not your errand boy. For YEARS, there have been two holocaust deniers on this board and its documented and you know that it is. Im not fishing years old links to prove to you what you already know....cool try though.
> 
> Its also no mistake that the holocaust denier of the board flocks to the anti diversity thread.
> 
> some folks were born yesterday. im sorry it crushes your manboy feelings that im not one of them.
Click to expand...

You are melting down again. I understand it since you are way out of your league on this thread. You reverted to the un-English language what is a sure indication of your meltdown. You are slinging shit what you cannot back up and weaseling your way out with "I am not your errand boy".... You want to win with lies. You are desperate again, calm down. BTW nice meltdown....hahaha...


----------



## G.T.

impuretrash said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> then say your culture is being ransact because someone called you racists.
> 
> its damn near retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, no educated person would type "ransact"
Click to expand...

whatever can make your culture losing self feel better, im glad to be of service to be honest.


----------



## defcon4

impuretrash said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> then say your culture is being ransact because someone called you racists.
> 
> its damn near retarded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, no educated person would type "ransact"
Click to expand...

He has a meltdown, then he uses un-English....hahaha


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
> 
> 
> 
> You are dealing with a professional troll. He honed his skills in the FZ for years. You are being trolled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, youre just butthurt that Im always proven smarter than you are.
> 
> Defcon isnt mad that Nazis are brought up, everybody.
> 
> 
> No, defcon is an actual denier of the holocaust altogether.
> 
> 
> So, uh.....fair warning there. Do what ya want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.. you are triggered again aren't you? Please provide a link to the above statement. You cannot, hahaha...you are a liar as you lie most of the times to "be smarter"
> You lost it again. I told you before many times, keep your composure. Now, link the quotes what you based your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what the voices in your head tell you, defcon. And Im not your errand boy. For YEARS, there have been two holocaust deniers on this board and its documented and you know that it is. Im not fishing years old links to prove to you what you already know....cool try though.
> 
> Its also no mistake that the holocaust denier of the board flocks to the anti diversity thread.
> 
> some folks were born yesterday. im sorry it crushes your manboy feelings that im not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are melting down again. I understand it since you are way out of your league on this thread. You reverted to the un-English language what is a sure indication of your meltdown. You are slinging shit what you cannot back up and wearing your way out with "I am not your errand boy".... You want to win with lies. You are desperate again, calm down. BTW nice meltdown....hahaha...
Click to expand...

Same old defcon song and dance.


----------



## Vastator

Vastator said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life would be boring without diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But lefties want to eliminate actual diversity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely. The end result of the ideology they promote results in only one possible outcome, in the long term. The elimination of diversity. Those who promote this dangerous ideology actually harbor a deep seeded hatred for diversity and blame it for the majority of the worlds woes. Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species, based on the unfounded hope that this will usher in a kumbaya era in humanities history. Every single one of these self proclaimed lovers of diversity are flat out frauds. And in a twist of sweet irony; the seperatists, or so called "racists" are the only ones actively pursuing the preservation of that, which the frauds claim to love, cherish, and respect.
Click to expand...




G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They despise the notion of a truly diverse world, where eventual competition inevitably results in both winners, and losers. They are insecure as to which camp they, or their progeny will end up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ wants a diverse world
> hates diversity.
Click to expand...

Apparently you need to be told twice...
The end result of the ideology the diversity cult promotes, results in only one possible outcome, in the long term. The elimination of diversity. Those who promote this dangerous ideology actually harbor a deep seeded hatred for diversity and blame it for the majority of the worlds woes. Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species, based on the unfounded hope that this will usher in a kumbaya era in humanities history. Every single one of you self proclaimed lovers of diversity are flat out frauds. And in a twist of sweet irony; the seperatists, or so called "racists" are the only ones actively pursuing the preservation of that, which the frauds claim to love, cherish, and respect.

And there is a huge difference between the "world", and ones nation, homeland, community, or household. One can respect global diversity, while desiring a homogenous homeland. And we both know, that you Damn well know it. 

Oops! Look at that... All out of troll food... Back to the FZ with ya!


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life would be boring without diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But lefties want to eliminate actual diversity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely. The end result of the ideology they promote results in only one possible outcome, in the long term. The elimination of diversity. Those who promote this dangerous ideology actually harbor a deep seeded hatred for diversity and blame it for the majority of the worlds woes. Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species, based on the unfounded hope that this will usher in a kumbaya era in humanities history. Every single one of these self proclaimed lovers of diversity are flat out frauds. And in a twist of sweet irony; the seperatists, or so called "racists" are the only ones actively pursuing the preservation of that, which the frauds claim to love, cherish, and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They despise the notion of a truly diverse world, where eventual competition inevitably results in both winners, and losers. They are insecure as to which camp they, or their progeny will end up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ wants a diverse world
> hates diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you need to be told twice...
> The end result of the ideology the diversity cult promotes, results in only one possible outcome, in the long term. The elimination of diversity. Those who promote this dangerous ideology actually harbor a deep seeded hatred for diversity and blame it for the majority of the worlds woes. Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species, based on the unfounded hope that this will usher in a kumbaya era in humanities history. Every single one of you self proclaimed lovers of diversity are flat out frauds. And in a twist of sweet irony; the seperatists, or so called "racists" are the only ones actively pursuing the preservation of that, which the frauds claim to love, cherish, and respect.
> 
> And there is a huge difference between the "world", and ones nation, homeland, community, or household. One can respect global diversity, while desiring a homogenous homeland. And we both know, that you Damn well know it.
> 
> Oops! Look at that... All out of troll food... Back to the FZ with ya!
Click to expand...

If you want a homogenous homeland, go to one weirdo. This soil was first cultivated by indians and spanish speaking mexicans.

Then millions of immigrants flocked here to make her what she is today.

If you dont like that, its a free roaming globe for non terrorists, and non criminals, Im pretty sure with few exceptions.


----------



## K9Buck

Vastator said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They despise the notion of a truly diverse world, where eventual competition inevitably results in both winners, and losers. They are insecure as to which camp they, or their progeny will end up...
Click to expand...


They're socialists that believe in FORCED equality meaning equal results.  If someone builds a better mouse trap and gets rich, that person is obligated to share the fruits of his efforts with his neighbors.  In effect, they destroy innovation because they remove the rewards of innovation.


----------



## Michelle420

Vastator said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Life would be boring without diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But lefties want to eliminate actual diversity...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Precisely. The end result of the ideology they promote results in only one possible outcome, in the long term. The elimination of diversity. Those who promote this dangerous ideology actually harbor a deep seeded hatred for diversity and blame it for the majority of the worlds woes. Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species, based on the unfounded hope that this will usher in a kumbaya era in humanities history. Every single one of these self proclaimed lovers of diversity are flat out frauds. And in a twist of sweet irony; the seperatists, or so called "racists" are the only ones actively pursuing the preservation of that, which the frauds claim to love, cherish, and respect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They despise the notion of a truly diverse world, where eventual competition inevitably results in both winners, and losers. They are insecure as to which camp they, or their progeny will end up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ wants a diverse world
> hates diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Apparently you need to be told twice...
> The end result of the ideology the diversity cult promotes, results in only one possible outcome, in the long term. The elimination of diversity. Those who promote this dangerous ideology actually harbor a deep seeded hatred for diversity and blame it for the majority of the worlds woes. Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species, based on the unfounded hope that this will usher in a kumbaya era in humanities history. Every single one of you self proclaimed lovers of diversity are flat out frauds. And in a twist of sweet irony; the seperatists, or so called "racists" are the only ones actively pursuing the preservation of that, which the frauds claim to love, cherish, and respect.
> 
> And there is a huge difference between the "world", and ones nation, homeland, community, or household. One can respect global diversity, while desiring a homogenous homeland. And we both know, that you Damn well know it.
> 
> Oops! Look at that... All out of troll food... Back to the FZ with ya!
Click to expand...


What is white american culture anyway? Is it just borrowed cultures from europe plunged into the american melting pot?


----------



## defcon4

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are dealing with a professional troll. He honed his skills in the FZ for years. You are being trolled.
> 
> 
> 
> No, youre just butthurt that Im always proven smarter than you are.
> 
> Defcon isnt mad that Nazis are brought up, everybody.
> 
> 
> No, defcon is an actual denier of the holocaust altogether.
> 
> 
> So, uh.....fair warning there. Do what ya want with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha.. you are triggered again aren't you? Please provide a link to the above statement. You cannot, hahaha...you are a liar as you lie most of the times to "be smarter"
> You lost it again. I told you before many times, keep your composure. Now, link the quotes what you based your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what the voices in your head tell you, defcon. And Im not your errand boy. For YEARS, there have been two holocaust deniers on this board and its documented and you know that it is. Im not fishing years old links to prove to you what you already know....cool try though.
> 
> Its also no mistake that the holocaust denier of the board flocks to the anti diversity thread.
> 
> some folks were born yesterday. im sorry it crushes your manboy feelings that im not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are melting down again. I understand it since you are way out of your league on this thread. You reverted to the un-English language what is a sure indication of your meltdown. You are slinging shit what you cannot back up and wearing your way out with "I am not your errand boy".... You want to win with lies. You are desperate again, calm down. BTW nice meltdown....hahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old defcon song and dance.
Click to expand...

Of course liar, now provide links to your statement. Ah.. you cannot. you just did the whole statement because of your meltdown. Run along little boy you are already a laughing stock with your spectacular meltdown and proven to be a liar.....hahaha...


----------



## K9Buck

defcon4 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> The first few minutes are nothing but an actual "diversity" seminar with some of the biggest companies in the world. What you think "diversity" means obviously doesn't matter to these massive media companies that distribute real propaganda to nearly a billion people.
> 
> There is more propaganda in your football games than there is in this video, idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah ok dude.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great comeback, moron.
> 
> You can't argue with the facts presented in the video(as clearly spoken by "diversity" associates of massive companies)so you call it "propaganda" that "brainwashed" me.
> 
> Anyone on a "diversity" board is clearly the one who has been brainwashed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly what it means, and I know exactly how it is actually used.
> 
> You were obviously lied to about the practice of "diversity", which is why every major "diversity" seminar sounds like the one in that video.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are dealing with a professional troll. He honed his skills in the FZ for years. You are being trolled.
Click to expand...


That's part of the reason I started the thread about how liberals are incapable of honest discussion.  You're right.  They troll and spew all sorts of rhetoric and, when confronted with reason and logic and asked a simple question, they run and hide like the dishonest, lying, k*nts that they are.


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, youre just butthurt that Im always proven smarter than you are.
> 
> Defcon isnt mad that Nazis are brought up, everybody.
> 
> 
> No, defcon is an actual denier of the holocaust altogether.
> 
> 
> So, uh.....fair warning there. Do what ya want with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.. you are triggered again aren't you? Please provide a link to the above statement. You cannot, hahaha...you are a liar as you lie most of the times to "be smarter"
> You lost it again. I told you before many times, keep your composure. Now, link the quotes what you based your statement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care what the voices in your head tell you, defcon. And Im not your errand boy. For YEARS, there have been two holocaust deniers on this board and its documented and you know that it is. Im not fishing years old links to prove to you what you already know....cool try though.
> 
> Its also no mistake that the holocaust denier of the board flocks to the anti diversity thread.
> 
> some folks were born yesterday. im sorry it crushes your manboy feelings that im not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are melting down again. I understand it since you are way out of your league on this thread. You reverted to the un-English language what is a sure indication of your meltdown. You are slinging shit what you cannot back up and wearing your way out with "I am not your errand boy".... You want to win with lies. You are desperate again, calm down. BTW nice meltdown....hahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old defcon song and dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course liar, now provide links to your statement. Ah.. you cannot. you just did the whole statement because of your meltdown. Run along little boy you are already a laughing stock with your spectacular meltdown and proven to be a liar.....hahaha...
Click to expand...

are you stuck on repeat, defcon? i always make you so insecure and repetative....its kinda cringe worthy


----------



## impuretrash

G.T. said:


> If you want a homogenous homeland, go to one weirdo. This soil was first cultivated by indians and spanish speaking mexicans.
> 
> Then millions of immigrants flocked here to make her what she is today.



So you're saying that mexicans were speaking Spanish BEFORE the european settlers arrived?


----------



## G.T.

impuretrash said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a homogenous homeland, go to one weirdo. This soil was first cultivated by indians and spanish speaking mexicans.
> 
> Then millions of immigrants flocked here to make her what she is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that mexicans were speaking Spanish BEFORE the european settlers arrived?
Click to expand...

Europe itself isnt homogenous. 

But no...I was not saying that Mexico wasnt settled by Euros - I was saying it preceded 1776.

America isnt a Country that "belongs to"


it doesnt "belong to" a certain culture. it was literally built on the backs of diversity


----------



## defcon4

G.T. said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha.. you are triggered again aren't you? Please provide a link to the above statement. You cannot, hahaha...you are a liar as you lie most of the times to "be smarter"
> You lost it again. I told you before many times, keep your composure. Now, link the quotes what you based your statement.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what the voices in your head tell you, defcon. And Im not your errand boy. For YEARS, there have been two holocaust deniers on this board and its documented and you know that it is. Im not fishing years old links to prove to you what you already know....cool try though.
> 
> Its also no mistake that the holocaust denier of the board flocks to the anti diversity thread.
> 
> some folks were born yesterday. im sorry it crushes your manboy feelings that im not one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are melting down again. I understand it since you are way out of your league on this thread. You reverted to the un-English language what is a sure indication of your meltdown. You are slinging shit what you cannot back up and wearing your way out with "I am not your errand boy".... You want to win with lies. You are desperate again, calm down. BTW nice meltdown....hahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old defcon song and dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course liar, now provide links to your statement. Ah.. you cannot. you just did the whole statement because of your meltdown. Run along little boy you are already a laughing stock with your spectacular meltdown and proven to be a liar.....hahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you stuck on repeat, defcon? i always make you so insecure and repetative....its kinda cringe worthy
Click to expand...

Of course it is cringe worthy since you cannot provide evidence and your lies were exposed. Liar, provide the links. Your meltdown was spectacular when you started to stutter your un-English psycho bubble. I guess I am out of troll food also just like the gentleman said above. Calm down, take an ice bath...chill.


----------



## Moonglow

G.T. said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a homogenous homeland, go to one weirdo. This soil was first cultivated by indians and spanish speaking mexicans.
> 
> Then millions of immigrants flocked here to make her what she is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that mexicans were speaking Spanish BEFORE the european settlers arrived?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe itself isnt homogenous.
> 
> But no...I was not saying that Mexico wasnt settled by Euros - I was saying it preceded 1776.
> 
> America isnt a Country that "belongs to"
> 
> 
> it doesnt "belong to" a certain culture. it was literally built on the backs of diversity
Click to expand...

and whiskey..


----------



## G.T.

defcon4 said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont care what the voices in your head tell you, defcon. And Im not your errand boy. For YEARS, there have been two holocaust deniers on this board and its documented and you know that it is. Im not fishing years old links to prove to you what you already know....cool try though.
> 
> Its also no mistake that the holocaust denier of the board flocks to the anti diversity thread.
> 
> some folks were born yesterday. im sorry it crushes your manboy feelings that im not one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> You are melting down again. I understand it since you are way out of your league on this thread. You reverted to the un-English language what is a sure indication of your meltdown. You are slinging shit what you cannot back up and wearing your way out with "I am not your errand boy".... You want to win with lies. You are desperate again, calm down. BTW nice meltdown....hahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Same old defcon song and dance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course liar, now provide links to your statement. Ah.. you cannot. you just did the whole statement because of your meltdown. Run along little boy you are already a laughing stock with your spectacular meltdown and proven to be a liar.....hahaha...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> are you stuck on repeat, defcon? i always make you so insecure and repetative....its kinda cringe worthy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course it is cringe worthy since you cannot prove evidence and your lies were exposed. Liar, provide the links. Your meltdown was spectacular when you started to stutter your un-English psycho bubble. I guess I am out of troll food also just like the gentleman said above. Calm down, take an ice bath...chill.
Click to expand...

^ embarrassing.


----------



## G.T.

Moonglow said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a homogenous homeland, go to one weirdo. This soil was first cultivated by indians and spanish speaking mexicans.
> 
> Then millions of immigrants flocked here to make her what she is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that mexicans were speaking Spanish BEFORE the european settlers arrived?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe itself isnt homogenous.
> 
> But no...I was not saying that Mexico wasnt settled by Euros - I was saying it preceded 1776.
> 
> America isnt a Country that "belongs to"
> 
> 
> it doesnt "belong to" a certain culture. it was literally built on the backs of diversity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and whiskey..
Click to expand...

Im a dick for forgetting whiskey


----------



## Moonglow

G.T. said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a homogenous homeland, go to one weirdo. This soil was first cultivated by indians and spanish speaking mexicans.
> 
> Then millions of immigrants flocked here to make her what she is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that mexicans were speaking Spanish BEFORE the european settlers arrived?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe itself isnt homogenous.
> 
> But no...I was not saying that Mexico wasnt settled by Euros - I was saying it preceded 1776.
> 
> America isnt a Country that "belongs to"
> 
> 
> it doesnt "belong to" a certain culture. it was literally built on the backs of diversity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and whiskey..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im a dick for forgetting whiskey
Click to expand...

Probably not Irish enough...


----------



## Vastator

G.T. said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a homogenous homeland, go to one weirdo. This soil was first cultivated by indians and spanish speaking mexicans.
> 
> Then millions of immigrants flocked here to make her what she is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that mexicans were speaking Spanish BEFORE the european settlers arrived?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe itself isnt homogenous.
> 
> But no...I was not saying that Mexico wasnt settled by Euros - I was saying it preceded 1776.
> 
> America isnt a Country that "belongs to"
> 
> 
> it doesnt "belong to" a certain culture. it was literally built on the backs of diversity
Click to expand...

It was built on the ideology, conceptualized by a diverse group of free members of nations that comprised western civilization. The rest were tools that served a purpose, or parasites that came along for the ride.


----------



## G.T.

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a homogenous homeland, go to one weirdo. This soil was first cultivated by indians and spanish speaking mexicans.
> 
> Then millions of immigrants flocked here to make her what she is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that mexicans were speaking Spanish BEFORE the european settlers arrived?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe itself isnt homogenous.
> 
> But no...I was not saying that Mexico wasnt settled by Euros - I was saying it preceded 1776.
> 
> America isnt a Country that "belongs to"
> 
> 
> it doesnt "belong to" a certain culture. it was literally built on the backs of diversity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was built on the ideology, conceptualized by a diverse group of free members of nations that comprised western civilization. The rest were tools that served a purpose, or parasites that came along for the ride.
Click to expand...

Im sure. Whatever mitigates your anger, dude.


----------



## Moonglow

So the thread topic is??

Whites only in a country they invaded and took from non-whites, although white is not a race...


----------



## Moonglow

Vastator said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a homogenous homeland, go to one weirdo. This soil was first cultivated by indians and spanish speaking mexicans.
> 
> Then millions of immigrants flocked here to make her what she is today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that mexicans were speaking Spanish BEFORE the european settlers arrived?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Europe itself isnt homogenous.
> 
> But no...I was not saying that Mexico wasnt settled by Euros - I was saying it preceded 1776.
> 
> America isnt a Country that "belongs to"
> 
> 
> it doesnt "belong to" a certain culture. it was literally built on the backs of diversity
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It was built on the ideology, conceptualized by a diverse group of free members of nations that comprised western civilization. The rest were tools that served a purpose, or parasites that came along for the ride.
Click to expand...

Russia wasn't a free nation, there was no Germany, or Poland, Balkans were occupied by the Turks...No Baltic states...Just Great Britian, France, there was no Italy..Austro-Hungarian empire, yeah, so free it had Jews wearing yellow stars of David..


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont rant at me cuz of your ignorance...
> 
> you didnt even know what the actual word diversity meant.
> 
> sheesh, ethel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They despise the notion of a truly diverse world, where eventual competition inevitably results in both winners, and losers. They are insecure as to which camp they, or their progeny will end up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ wants a diverse world
> hates diversity.
Click to expand...

You are the one who hates real diversity.


----------



## G.T.

ptbw forever said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 149705
> 
> 
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They despise the notion of a truly diverse world, where eventual competition inevitably results in both winners, and losers. They are insecure as to which camp they, or their progeny will end up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ wants a diverse world
> hates diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who hates real diversity.
Click to expand...

quote me saying that

thats just loony


----------



## ptbw forever

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you're insecure, sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking. Lol. People like you champion your notion of "diversity" because you're INSECURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They despise the notion of a truly diverse world, where eventual competition inevitably results in both winners, and losers. They are insecure as to which camp they, or their progeny will end up...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ wants a diverse world
> hates diversity.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are the one who hates real diversity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> quote me saying that
> 
> thats just loony
Click to expand...

You seek to "diversify" the west.

Which means you wish to destroy diversity on a national and global level.


----------



## Peach

TheOldSchool said:


> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.



Old School said it best!


----------



## xyz

Moonglow said:


> So the thread topic is??
> 
> Whites only in a country they invaded and took from non-whites, although white is not a race...


Races do not exist in a scientific sense because there are no clear boundaries between them, but they exist if people say they exist and use them to discriminate against  others.

And anyways, the goals of Russia's campaign against the US were pretty clear: cause chaos, have people fighting against each other, mass unrest, and so on. That is diversity.


----------



## Moonglow

xyz said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the thread topic is??
> 
> Whites only in a country they invaded and took from non-whites, although white is not a race...
> 
> 
> 
> Races do not exist in a scientific sense because there are no clear boundaries between them, but they exist if people say they exist and use them to discriminate against  others.
> 
> And anyways, the goals of Russia's campaign against the US were pretty clear: cause chaos, have people fighting against each other, mass unrest, and so on. That is diversity.
Click to expand...

Then diversity has always been in the US since after the country was founded there was still rebellion to the new control factor...If diversity is so bad they should not have been importing slaves into the new colony and then a nation...They sowed the seeds of you po' white bois deeestruction..


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..... around the turn of the last century were immensely proud of becoming Americans.  They took great pride in learning English and being a part of the community.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That IS the case today. Immigrants today are learning English and assimilating if anything faster than those who came before them. Go to a naturalization ceremony and see how immensely proud today's new Americans are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many of them will vote for the party that most closely resembles the Constitution? How many will vote for a more pro-amnesty Congress?
Click to expand...



That would depend on the individuals involved.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......Thus they promote the mixing of all races, and cultures in an effort to make generic the human species,.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There it is again, the dimwitted segregationist trying to play semantics and pretend his toothless agenda isn't completely transparent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only the dimwitted oppose separatism.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> America isn't about that. A real American would know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> America was formed on the basis of separation from Monarchs in Europe......
Click to expand...



America was formed on the basis of principles that you clearly do not understand and that do NOT include craven racist hatred.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Time to get back on topic, ya'll! 

There are many definitions of the subject (diversity). You could have 5 people debating what it means and each one could be right depending on their view of it. 

di·ver·si·ty
_noun_

the state of being diverse; variety.
"there was considerable diversity in the style of the reports"
a range of different things.
plural noun: *diversities*
"newspapers were obliged to allow a diversity of views to be printed"
synonyms: variety, miscellany, assortment, mixture, mix, mélange, range, array, multiplicity



What is diversity? definition and meaning
1. HR: Feature of a mixed workforce that provides a wide range of abilities, experience, knowledge, and strengths due to its heterogeneity in age, background, ethnicity, physical abilities, political and religious beliefs, sex, and other attributes.
2. Accounting: Situation where different batch sizes, distribution channels, product mixes, etc., place different demands on resources due to uneven assignment of costs.


----------



## Unkotare

Bottom line: America is, always has been, and always will be 'diverse' however you want to define it. Anyone looking for racial, social, or economic homogeneity had been look elsewhere because we just don't do that here. Good thing too. 

We are the best in the world because we draw or produce the world's best people. Always have.We also draw or produce some shitty people. Good outweighs the bad. 

As for who wants to date/love/marry/reproduce with whom, it surely can't be anyone else's business but those involved.


----------



## Cossack1483

As an addendum to the Constitution ; the Immigration and Naturalization Bill was passed ;  providing entry to the US to Whites and their Slaves.  This clearly was the intent of the Founders.  Rampant , misguided weaponization of non white immigration began in 1965 with the introduction of Hart/Celler Immigration laws.  Needless to say , the usual "suspects" surface as Emmanual Celler  , Frank Lautenberg , and Jacob Javitz author anti White immigrant weaponization legislation.  Until  then , however Whites were over 90% of the NATION.  Today sadly , the global kabal has reduced the Constitutiona directive of the Founders to less than 50% pure Caucasian.


----------



## Unkotare

There is no such thing as "pure Caucasian," or "pure" anything else. It is the fantasy of the weak.


----------



## Cossack1483

Usually pure Aryan lineage can be traced to about the 12th Century.  We credit this to Luther and the printing press.  Eastern Europeans can record to that time as well.  We credit this to Jan Huse.  Iceland for example boasts of public records at libraries going back as far as the Aryan Tribe of Benjamin.  You see , immiggration to Iceland was not permitted untl recently. The joys of racial integrity.   Carry on and sell us on mongrelizing , Unkotare.  Please.


----------



## fncceo

impuretrash said:


> "muh diversity"
> View attachment 149703



Gorgeous


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> The philosophical beliefs of the Age of Enlightenment that underpin our entire society and government, for one important example,
> 
> that is very much under attack by the left.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop trying to act like you're deep
> 
> "_Age of Enlightenment_"
> 
> Get the fk out my face.
> 
> You have Donald Trump running the government. When former KKK imperial Wizard David Duke embraced a president, that says something significant about Trump.
> 
> It's significant that white supremacists (like you) are excited about the president. It's significant because Trump did something to win all that approval.
> 
> When white supremacists in general are like “whoa, this Trump guy is our dream come true and doing things we never thought we’d see from a president,” that signifies something about Donald Trump.
> 
> You have a white man in charge who is going to favour white people at every turn, in every area of life
> 
> And you still complain.
Click to expand...




Your insane delusions about Trump being KKK, or me being a White Supremacists is noted and dismissed. Also, Fuck you.


My point about the principles of the Age of Enlightenment stands. 

You may address it or fuck off as you see fit.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are playing the role what Globalists assigned for you in the theater of life. You are duped by them perpetuating racial discord while they are doing their dirty deeds because we are to busy to fight each other instead of keeping an eye on them. Wake up to their machinations.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't split white people up into groups
> 
> It's all white supremacy
Click to expand...



i  love the way you just dissed all the white liberals out there who have spent their lives wallowing in guilt and bending over for you fuckers.


YOu just told them that all their efforts at making up for the past, and trying to make a better world, 


was a fucking stupid waste of time.


Thanks! LOL!!!


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Reminded"? Now remembering something is too traumatic, snowflake? And people of other colors aren't expected to remember anything, snowflake? Just poor little you?
Click to expand...



Traumatic? No. Boring, annoying, yes.


When used to justify anti-white discrimination or policies? 

Enraging.


----------



## Unkotare

Correll said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Reminded"? Now remembering something is too traumatic, snowflake? And people of other colors aren't expected to remember anything, snowflake? Just poor little you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Traumatic? No. Boring, annoying, yes.
> 
> 
> When used to justify anti-white discrimination or policies?
> 
> Enraging.
Click to expand...


----------



## Correll

Unkotare said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU haven't conquered anyone, loser, nor could YOU ever. Skin tone gives you NO connection to the accomplishments (good or evil) of others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But white people have to forever be reminded of slavery and the holocaust...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Reminded"? Now remembering something is too traumatic, snowflake? And people of other colors aren't expected to remember anything, snowflake? Just poor little you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Traumatic? No. Boring, annoying, yes.
> 
> 
> When used to justify anti-white discrimination or policies?
> 
> Enraging.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Not sure what point you thought you were making there. 


But this seems like a good response to anything you might have meant.


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the Tutsi culture did not suffer mass slaughter at the hands of the Hutu culture?
Click to expand...


Idiot.

What is the CULTURAL difference between the two?  Or maybe it's tribal?


----------



## Coyote

ptbw forever said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

Right.

What is the cultural difference?


----------



## longly

y.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> So why are white people so threatened ?



.[/QUOTE]
What actions ?
The OP has also been disproved many times throughout the thread so the "discussion" is now the standard "we are all doomed" shite that you idiots spout.[/QUOTE]


Are you saying that diversity is strength? How is it strength?

All people are the same regardless of race or ethnicity so how is a country made more productive or stronger by diversity in it's population. It makes no sense; it is like saying cars a made better by painting them different colors.


----------



## Andylusion

anotherlife said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if diversity is not a strength, assimilation is theft.  That's worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assimilation is not 'theft'.   Assimilation is what allows people groups to co-exist and work together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coexist and work together?  With assimilation it is like you coexist and work together with the Maffia that has killed one of your children, so now you are eager to assimilate some more and work with them so that they don't kill the other one too.
Click to expand...


When the Japanese come here, they learn how to be American, while at the same time keeping true to aspects of their culture.

Have you been to their homes?   I have.  Many of the customs they keep, while being American.

Now the alternative is, you have people that never succeed in life.  Live as a permanent under-class of their own choosing. 

Which one of those two options is better for the minority?  Which is better for all of society?

Look at Asians.  They have a higher standard of living, than born white Americans.

This is the realty.   They don't seem to find living a better life, with a higher average income, to be like working with the "Maffia that has killed one of your children".

Now if someone chooses to live a lower class life, for the sake of their culture, that's their choice.  And the results are their choice too.   You can't blame other people for the natural results of your bad choices.


----------



## Andylusion

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit confused by the mention of Brazil.  I've seen some documentaries on Brazil, and they seem to be the least racist, and most wealthy and integrated society around.
> 
> I don't see their example as being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has horrible slums, and a high murder rate.
Click to expand...


Does the existence of slums indicate racism?   Does murder?

There are many countries which have slums, and have murder, and yet are not racists.

And how do you explain the poor whites in the south, which live in slums?   Are we racists against whites?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Andylusion said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit confused by the mention of Brazil.  I've seen some documentaries on Brazil, and they seem to be the least racist, and most wealthy and integrated society around.
> 
> I don't see their example as being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has horrible slums, and a high murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the existence of slums indicate racism?   Does murder?
> 
> There are many countries which have slums, and have murder, and yet are not racists.
> 
> And how do you explain the poor whites in the south, which live in slums?   Are we racists against whites?
Click to expand...


WTF?
Oh okay racism is worse than murder. Haha.
Now I've heard it all.

I don't think anyone would really say that being teased by racial insults, is even close to being shot, raped, robbed, and so forth.

I've been teased for being of a Polish heritage, and I've been robbed, and raped.

Believe me, nothing even close to comparison.

I don't believe in racial equality, and I don't go around teasing people in person, or even online about that.

So, one can hold racist beliefs, without even doing any harm.

Oh, okay, that's worse than being shot at, raped, and robbed, gotcha.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to speak for yourself on the matter. Directly...
> Why is racial pride mislabeled as a belief in supremacy; only when expressed by whites. Yet for all other races, it is applauded as a "celebration of diversity"?
> 
> 
> 
> i attend italian and irish pride parades and see lots of black people there.
> 
> you need to go outside more.
> 
> white cultures where im from arent called supremacists for celebrating...
> 
> this is only an issue when you DECLARE supremacy as a group....THEN youre called supremacist...is my observation.
> 
> 
> cuz i dont see any other groups except self proclaimed supremacists called supremacist
> 
> not where im from
> 
> you should move
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Democrat anti-white bullshit from your little bubble....
> 
> There are plenty supremacists that aren't called such because they aren't white. There is a reason why the SPLC only calls genocidal maniacs like Farrakhan a "black separatist", and even that is just tokenism that most contemporary leftist groups won't dare do.
> 
> Irish and Italian parades are either based on the old cultures of Ireland and Italy that are now thought to be long gone, or they are based on the cultures that exist today in those countries, which vaguely resemble what they were because other peoples have now appropriated them.
> 
> Celebrating a thriving white people and culture is not allowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a fraud. White people celebrate their culture all over the world. Why do you need to lie about this ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> White people celebrate their culture all over the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? How do they do that when you categorically insisted THERE IS NO WHITE CULTURE 'you thick f**k?' (my asterisks)
> You seem very confused.......AGAIN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are many separate white cultures. But there isnt an overarching white culture.
> We hold an Eisteddfod every year to celebrate Welsh culture and achievements. What we dont do is celebrate any notion of Welsh supremacy or "white supremacy". Many countries do this and there is an Eisteddfod held in Patagonia as well.
> 
> Anglesey 2017 | National Eisteddfod
> 
> Of course there is a difference between celebrating your language and culture and celebrating your skin colour.
Click to expand...


Yeah, well some day Welsh people might look, act, and think like Pakistanis.... Which you seem to fight for tooth, and nail BTW.


----------



## K9Buck




----------



## Andylusion

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit confused by the mention of Brazil.  I've seen some documentaries on Brazil, and they seem to be the least racist, and most wealthy and integrated society around.
> 
> I don't see their example as being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has horrible slums, and a high murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the existence of slums indicate racism?   Does murder?
> 
> There are many countries which have slums, and have murder, and yet are not racists.
> 
> And how do you explain the poor whites in the south, which live in slums?   Are we racists against whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> Oh okay racism is worse than murder. Haha.
> Now I've heard it all.
> 
> I don't think anyone would really say that being teased by racial insults, is even close to being shot, raped, robbed, and so forth.
> 
> I've been teased for being of a Polish heritage, and I've been robbed, and raped.
> 
> Believe me, nothing even close to comparison.
> 
> I don't believe in racial equality, and I don't go around teasing people in person, or even online about that.
> 
> So, one can hold racist beliefs, without even doing any harm.
> 
> Oh, okay, that's worse than being shot at, raped, and robbed, gotcha.
Click to expand...


"Oh okay racism is worse than murder. Haha"

I'm looking for where anyone said that.  I don't see it.

Is that how we are discussing things now?  We just make up what other people didn't say?


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> Because we are being physically and psychologically threatened every day of our lives?


You've never been attacked by a black person.
You've never been evicted by a black person
You've never been denied a job by a black person
and you've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 200 jobs here - have a nice day!"

Every person whose f*cked you over has had a white face attached to it.

So where is all physically and psychological terror that you're under ?


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are being physically and psychologically threatened every day of our lives?
> 
> 
> 
> You've never been attacked by a black person.
> You've never been evicted by a black person
> You've never been denied a job by a black person
> and you've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 200 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> 
> Every person whose f*cked you over has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> So where is all physically and psychological terror that you're under ?
Click to expand...


Starting with the first claim...

False.
I have never been evicted by anyone.  It's called "paying your bills".
False.
False.
False.


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> Black supremacists loved Obama, dipshit.
> Including Obama's black supremacist pastor.


President Obama was'nt free to do anything to sh*t on white people (even were he so inclined), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda. 

There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media. 

As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
Even a black person who hates people and wants white people dead. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever. 

That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives. 

And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black supremacists loved Obama, dipshit.
> Including Obama's black supremacist pastor.
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama was'nt free to do anything to sh*t on white people (even were he so inclined), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda.
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media.
> 
> As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
> Even a black person who hates people and wants white people dead. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever.
> 
> That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives.
> 
> And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
Click to expand...


Really.  Give me an example.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Because a person from Finland, is just like a person from Portugal.... sure...


Yes they are.

The same dog that would bite me in Finland is the same dog that would bite me in Portugal

The white supremacists in Portugal think like the white supremacists in Finland.

I don't split white people into small groups. _Ya know ?_ The same way you don't split black people up into groups


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> i  love the way you just dissed all the white liberals out there who have spent their lives wallowing in guilt and bending over for you fuckers.
> YOu just told them that all their efforts at making up for the past, and trying to make a better world,was a fucking stupid waste of time.
> Thanks! LOL!!!


*I don't hate white people....but then again. I don't hate Tigers........ But I understand a Tigers nature.*

Tigers kill. It's not personal. It's just there nature.

All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have internalized elements of racist thinking: certain beliefs, stereotypes, assumptions, and judgments about others and themselves. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically placed, it is likely that everyone in such places will have intrenalized some of that conditioning. 

So I don't get into there is "good white people" and "bad white people". I believe that all white people have whiten supremacy in them,


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> Your insane delusions about Trump being KKK, or me being a White Supremacists is noted and dismissed. Also, Fuck you.
> My point about the principles of the Age of Enlightenment stands.
> You may address it or fuck off as you see fit.


Trump's own father was a Klan member and that is the person who raised him. His own father would not rent to black people. Anyway you can read about Trump's racism here


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because a person from Finland, is just like a person from Portugal.... sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> The same dog that would bite me in Finland is the same dog that would bite me in Portugal
> 
> The white supremacists in Portugal think like the white supremacists in Finland.
> 
> I don't split white people into small groups. _Ya know ?_ The same way you don't split black people up into groups
Click to expand...


But I do split black people into groups.   Absolutely.  There are many that never break the law, never smoke pot, never vandalize, never cause problems, follow the rules, work really hard, love their families... and actually have families, marry their wives, not just screw every woman that come in contact with...

There are very good black that wonderful people.

And there are others, that are the exact opposite, that march around in the streets after a scum sucking criminal rightly gets shot.   That complain when they are arrested for breaking the law.  That have broken families and mess up lives, and blame everyone but themselves for their problems.

One group I don't have time for.  The other group, I would be willing to die for.

Very different groups of people.   Yes, they are not the same group.  Skin color doesn't matter to me at all.  They are not the same group of people just because they have similar amounts of melanin in their skin.  Not even close to being the same.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> i  love the way you just dissed all the white liberals out there who have spent their lives wallowing in guilt and bending over for you fuckers.
> YOu just told them that all their efforts at making up for the past, and trying to make a better world,was a fucking stupid waste of time.
> Thanks! LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *I don't hate white people....but then again. I don't hate Tigers........ But I understand a Tigers nature.*
> 
> Tigers kill. It's not personal. It's just there nature.
> 
> All white people raised in a society where racism has been (and still is) so prevalent, will have internalized elements of racist thinking: certain beliefs, stereotypes, assumptions, and judgments about others and themselves. So in countries where beliefs in European/white superiority and domination have been historically placed, it is likely that everyone in such places will have intrenalized some of that conditioning.
> 
> So I don't get into there is "good white people" and "bad white people". I believe that all white people have whiten supremacy in them,
Click to expand...




Which is pure racism on your part, and makes a complete lie out of everything that white people have ever believed about equality and racial peace and diversity and multiculturalism.


Every stupid liberal on this site who reads what you just read, is desperately trying to ignore it.


As time marches on, and we see more and more evidence that you are not alone in being a racist black, they will do that more and more.

More and more white people will realize that liberalism is, oh my GOd, fucking stupid and harmful.


YOu are everything I want in a black person.


This is for you.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your insane delusions about Trump being KKK, or me being a White Supremacists is noted and dismissed. Also, Fuck you.
> My point about the principles of the Age of Enlightenment stands.
> You may address it or fuck off as you see fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's own father was a Klan member and that is the person who raised him. His own father would not rent to black people. Anyway you can read about Trump's racism here
Click to expand...



My father was a life long Union Democrat. 


He had a plastic bust of JFK on a shelf, though out my entire childhood.


----------



## Correll

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because a person from Finland, is just like a person from Portugal.... sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> The same dog that would bite me in Finland is the same dog that would bite me in Portugal
> 
> The white supremacists in Portugal think like the white supremacists in Finland.
> 
> I don't split white people into small groups. _Ya know ?_ The same way you don't split black people up into groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I do split black people into groups.   Absolutely.  There are many that never break the law, never smoke pot, never vandalize, never cause problems, follow the rules, work really hard, love their families... and actually have families, marry their wives, not just screw every woman that come in contact with...
> 
> There are very good black that wonderful people.
> 
> And there are others, that are the exact opposite, that march around in the streets after a scum sucking criminal rightly gets shot.   That complain when they are arrested for breaking the law.  That have broken families and mess up lives, and blame everyone but themselves for their problems.
> 
> One group I don't have time for.  The other group, I would be willing to die for.
> 
> Very different groups of people.   Yes, they are not the same group.  Skin color doesn't matter to me at all.  They are not the same group of people just because they have similar amounts of melanin in their skin.  Not even close to being the same.
Click to expand...



How widespread do you think Paul's racism is in the black community?


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> But I do split black people into groups.   Absolutely.  There are many that never break the law, never smoke pot, never vandalize, never cause problems, follow the rules, work really hard, love their families... and actually have families, marry their wives, not just screw every woman that come in contact with...
> 
> There are very good black that wonderful people.
> 
> And there are others, that are the exact opposite, that march around in the streets after a scum sucking criminal rightly gets shot.   That complain when they are arrested for breaking the law.  That have broken families and mess up lives, and blame everyone but themselves for their problems.
> 
> One group I don't have time for.  The other group, I would be willing to die for.
> 
> Very different groups of people.   Yes, they are not the same group.  Skin color doesn't matter to me at all.  They are not the same group of people just because they have similar amounts of melanin in their skin.  Not even close to being the same.


You notice all these so good white people are never in the courtroom ?

O. Sure. So called good white folks will do some token bullshit, ineffective like marching with black people. Because at 6 0' Clock they get to back to their segregated white neighbourhood and wake up to there white job and black people get to go back to there area of high unemployment

I know how fake most white supremacists are

Do you come out with that speech when your around white mates, white family, white friends when they say sh*t about black people ?

No.

*You do realize that no more racism. Could mean no more white people *?

The roots of white racism is white genetic extinction. You put all the people into a pot and mix them up. Out would pop a black person.

So the thought that white people can change this behaviour is a high level expectation. They are playing a white survival game which means they have to control everything on the planet or face possible extinction.

There is a deeper reason as to why they used to chop of black men's penis, why they have white flight, why they are so fearful of immigrants (Especially non white ones) why were ever they go on the planet they cut themselves off.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Andylusion said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> If diversity is an asset, Brazil should be one of the wealthiest countries and Iceland one of the poorest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a bit confused by the mention of Brazil.  I've seen some documentaries on Brazil, and they seem to be the least racist, and most wealthy and integrated society around.
> 
> I don't see their example as being bad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brazil has horrible slums, and a high murder rate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does the existence of slums indicate racism?   Does murder?
> 
> There are many countries which have slums, and have murder, and yet are not racists.
> 
> And how do you explain the poor whites in the south, which live in slums?   Are we racists against whites?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF?
> Oh okay racism is worse than murder. Haha.
> Now I've heard it all.
> 
> I don't think anyone would really say that being teased by racial insults, is even close to being shot, raped, robbed, and so forth.
> 
> I've been teased for being of a Polish heritage, and I've been robbed, and raped.
> 
> Believe me, nothing even close to comparison.
> 
> I don't believe in racial equality, and I don't go around teasing people in person, or even online about that.
> 
> So, one can hold racist beliefs, without even doing any harm.
> 
> Oh, okay, that's worse than being shot at, raped, and robbed, gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Oh okay racism is worse than murder. Haha"
> 
> I'm looking for where anyone said that.  I don't see it.
> 
> Is that how we are discussing things now?  We just make up what other people didn't say?
Click to expand...


Well, you certainly implied it strongly, by stating that Brazil was a success for no reason except it's lack of racism, even if it has high murder rates, and bad slums.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because a person from Finland, is just like a person from Portugal.... sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> The same dog that would bite me in Finland is the same dog that would bite me in Portugal
> 
> The white supremacists in Portugal think like the white supremacists in Finland.
> 
> I don't split white people into small groups. _Ya know ?_ The same way you don't split black people up into groups
Click to expand...


LOL, as if an African American, a San Bushman, and an Egyptian Copt all are the same due to their roots back to Africa.

Finns, and Portuguese look, act, think, and speak much different.

Historically Portuguese enslaved millions, and Finland enslaved nada.

BTW, Portuguese look like Quadroons in comparison to Finns, having darker coloring, curlier hair, Dolichocephalic skulls etc.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I do split black people into groups.   Absolutely.  There are many that never break the law, never smoke pot, never vandalize, never cause problems, follow the rules, work really hard, love their families... and actually have families, marry their wives, not just screw every woman that come in contact with...
> 
> There are very good black that wonderful people.
> 
> And there are others, that are the exact opposite, that march around in the streets after a scum sucking criminal rightly gets shot.   That complain when they are arrested for breaking the law.  That have broken families and mess up lives, and blame everyone but themselves for their problems.
> 
> One group I don't have time for.  The other group, I would be willing to die for.
> 
> Very different groups of people.   Yes, they are not the same group.  Skin color doesn't matter to me at all.  They are not the same group of people just because they have similar amounts of melanin in their skin.  Not even close to being the same.
> 
> 
> 
> *You do realize that no more racism. Could mean no more white people *?
> 
> The roots of white racism is white genetic extinction. You put all the people into a pot and mix them up. Out would pop a black person.
> 
> So the thought that white people can change this behaviour is a high level expectation. They are playing a white survival game which means they have to control everything on the planet or face possible extinction.
> 
> There is a deeper reason as to why they used to chop of black men's penis, why they have white flight, why they are so fearful of immigrants (Especially non white ones) why were ever they go on the planet they cut themselves off.
Click to expand...


Indeed, some Whites like Unkotare don't know this, or seem to care.

But, how do you figure one who wishes to preserve their heritage is automatically evil?

Besides, you are aware that Mulattoes aren't truly Black either, right?

I mean even your African Americans look quite different than those in Africa.


----------



## Paul Essien

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> But, how do you figure one who wishes to preserve their heritage is automatically evil?


How do white nationalists propose to create an all-white homeland in America ? 

And how could such a thing be accomplished without mass violence ?

That's the bottom line of all that "preserve our heritage" talk

They never answer this because they know even if they can convince large numbers of whites to agree with some of their basic arguments about so-called reverse discrimination, immigration, or the problems of “political correctness,” 

If they started talking about genocide that would immediately sink them. This is why they have to act clownish and like it's a joke.

I say. Man up. And just bring it.

There is nothing preventing white people from fleeing integrated areas and moving to suburbs. If that were all the nationalists wanted they would hardly require a political movement for that. 

So again the question: How do white nationalists propose to create an all-white homeland in America ? 

One more thing I can assure you and all who think like you,  is that blk ppl have been overcoming bigger and badder people than the Richard Spencers and Trumps of this world and for a very long time. 

What are the white supremacist gonna do to black people that they have not done already ?




SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Finns, and Portuguese look, act, think, and speak much different.


Dogs come in all shapes and sizes and colours, but they all bite. I don't particular care what they look like. 

Let's take 2 of the most famous Portugese people alive right now C.Ronaldo and J.Mourinho












And look at F1 Finn Driver Kimi Rakoainen






*All whites are Caucasian, but not all Caucasians are white.*

The original Caucasians originated in the Caucasus mountains as one group, some of them went north and became lighter and evolved different hair and eye colors, some went south developed darkin skin from the stronger sun.

So in the Caucasian supergroup, where do “white” end ? And where does “non-white” begin ?

Caucasians being less white as they move closer to the equator. So that you get tanned white people like Ronaldo in the south and pale finnish white people like Kimi Räikkönen in the North . 

As you move toward the Mediterranean and eastward, that diversity gradually becomes less prominent until it disappears altogether. So are Dravidians dark caucasian ?.

How many whites exist or “who is white” is just a matter of where they decide to make the cutoff point somewhere between Nordic and Dravidian.

And what race is this women ?











In Brazil she would be considered mixed, in South Africa, Coloured. But in America everyone would regard her as black.

So where is the universal cutoff ?


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Black supremacists loved Obama, dipshit.
> Including Obama's black supremacist pastor.
> 
> 
> 
> President Obama was'nt free to do anything to sh*t on white people (even were he so inclined), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda.
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media.
> 
> As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
> Even a black person who hates people and wants white people dead. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever.
> 
> That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives.
> 
> And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.
Click to expand...






A) wrong 

B) you don't get to define racism to fit your agenda any more than anyone else does


----------



## Cossack1483

The "One drop rule" applies.  One drop of non white blood takes 8 generations to biologically cleanse.  Personally , again , avoid the groid. 

As latrino nation forms in the west ; displaced negroids gravitate to the deep south , offended Whites go to the "Red" States.  Organic balkanization leading to a  White Nation.  Buy your own social services.


----------



## Paul Essien

Cossack1483 said:


> The "One drop rule" applies.  One drop of non white blood takes 8 generations to biologically cleanse.  Personally , again , avoid the groid.
> 
> As latrino nation forms in the west ; displaced negroids gravitate to the deep south , offended Whites go to the "Red" States.  Organic balkanization leading to a  White Nation.  Buy your own social services.


You have an inferiority complex about black men.


----------



## Paul Essien

White Supremacists are real messed up.

White security officer shoots himself in the arm in Ohio and scared that he'd lose his job. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man

White man shoots his girlfriend. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man






And this is just this week.


----------



## ptbw forever

Correll said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because a person from Finland, is just like a person from Portugal.... sure...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they are.
> 
> The same dog that would bite me in Finland is the same dog that would bite me in Portugal
> 
> The white supremacists in Portugal think like the white supremacists in Finland.
> 
> I don't split white people into small groups. _Ya know ?_ The same way you don't split black people up into groups
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But I do split black people into groups.   Absolutely.  There are many that never break the law, never smoke pot, never vandalize, never cause problems, follow the rules, work really hard, love their families... and actually have families, marry their wives, not just screw every woman that come in contact with...
> 
> There are very good black that wonderful people.
> 
> And there are others, that are the exact opposite, that march around in the streets after a scum sucking criminal rightly gets shot.   That complain when they are arrested for breaking the law.  That have broken families and mess up lives, and blame everyone but themselves for their problems.
> 
> One group I don't have time for.  The other group, I would be willing to die for.
> 
> Very different groups of people.   Yes, they are not the same group.  Skin color doesn't matter to me at all.  They are not the same group of people just because they have similar amounts of melanin in their skin.  Not even close to being the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How widespread do you think Paul's racism is in the black community?
Click to expand...

Very.


----------



## Vastator

Paul Essien said:


> White Supremacists are real messed up.
> 
> White security officer shoots himself in the arm in Ohio and scared that he'd lose his job. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man
> 
> White man shoots his girlfriend. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just this week.


The overwhelming majority of white supremecists are non-white.  Fact.


----------



## Cossack1483

I agree.  Whites are the devil.  I'm a blu eyed devil myself.  It's high time non whites elevated and left us by the Aryan way side.  Aufweidersehn shcwarze


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> But, how do you figure one who wishes to preserve their heritage is automatically evil?
> 
> 
> 
> How do white nationalists propose to create an all-white homeland in America ?
> 
> And how could such a thing be accomplished without mass violence ?
> 
> That's the bottom line of all that "preserve our heritage" talk
> 
> They never answer this because they know even if they can convince large numbers of whites to agree with some of their basic arguments about so-called reverse discrimination, immigration, or the problems of “political correctness,”
> 
> If they started talking about genocide that would immediately sink them. This is why they have to act clownish and like it's a joke.
> 
> I say. Man up. And just bring it.
> 
> There is nothing preventing white people from fleeing integrated areas and moving to suburbs. If that were all the nationalists wanted they would hardly require a political movement for that.
> 
> So again the question: How do white nationalists propose to create an all-white homeland in America ?
> 
> One more thing I can assure you and all who think like you,  is that blk ppl have been overcoming bigger and badder people than the Richard Spencers and Trumps of this world and for a very long time.
> 
> What are the white supremacist gonna do to black people that they have not done already ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finns, and Portuguese look, act, think, and speak much different.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dogs come in all shapes and sizes and colours, but they all bite. I don't particular care what they look like.
> 
> Let's take 2 of the most famous Portugese people alive right now C.Ronaldo and J.Mourinho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And look at F1 Finn Driver Kimi Rakoainen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All whites are Caucasian, but not all Caucasians are white.*
> 
> The original Caucasians originated in the Caucasus mountains as one group, some of them went north and became lighter and evolved different hair and eye colors, some went south developed darkin skin from the stronger sun.
> 
> So in the Caucasian supergroup, where do “white” end ? And where does “non-white” begin ?
> 
> Caucasians being less white as they move closer to the equator. So that you get tanned white people like Ronaldo in the south and pale finnish white people like Kimi Räikkönen in the North .
> 
> As you move toward the Mediterranean and eastward, that diversity gradually becomes less prominent until it disappears altogether. So are Dravidians dark caucasian ?.
> 
> How many whites exist or “who is white” is just a matter of where they decide to make the cutoff point somewhere between Nordic and Dravidian.
> 
> And what race is this women ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Brazil she would be considered mixed, in South Africa, Coloured. But in America everyone would regard her as black.
> 
> So where is the universal cutoff ?
Click to expand...


I'd personally propose a Black homeland in part of the U.S South, to support much needed separation between Whites, and Blacks.

Portuguese aren't the same as Finns, for example most non-Caucasoid DNA IN Portuguese is African, while most non-Caucasoid DNA in Finns is Asiatic.

Furthermore the type of Caucasoid DNA in Portugal is much different than in Finland, with Finns having more of the Cro Magnon (WHG), or Ancient North Eurasian (ANE), as opposed to Portuguese who have more Mediterranean (ENF) DNA types.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> White Supremacists are real messed up.
> 
> White security officer shoots himself in the arm in Ohio and scared that he'd lose his job. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man
> 
> White man shoots his girlfriend. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is just this week.



I fail to see how blaming a fictional Black man automatically means they're White Supremacists?

I just learned that one of the most sociable, and loving cousins of mine, harbors at least some racist beliefs, having pulled her daughter out of California public schools, because "If she wanted a Hispanic boyfriend, she'd keep her in public school"

Oh, and she's very wealthy, she works for Intel in a pretty high position.

Honestly I think a lot of stereotypes of racists being violent, idiotic,  poor White trash, are often bogus.

Not that I deny that there's an underclass of racists, most whom learned to be racist from dealing with Blacks in prison, or in the ghetto streets.

However, I think this is just a fringe racist culture, I think most racists are pretty normal.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Cossack1483 said:


> I agree.  Whites are the devil.  I'm a blu eyed devil myself.  It's high time non whites elevated and left us by the Aryan way side.  Aufweidersehn shcwarze



I disagree strongly, I think it's not Northern Europeans who are evil, quite the opposite I think Northern Europeans are the most benevolent of the World.

However, the most evil of the World, are Mediterranean's, who blend deep into Europe (Unfortunately)
Even as far North as England, and Germany have a good deal of Mediterranean DNA.

Yes,  I find Northern Europeans are the most generous, they tip better, furthermore they tend to be more friendly, and  more likely to support animal rights, and protections.


----------



## anotherlife

Andylusion said:


> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anotherlife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> What follows is a rather simple explaination, as to why the perpetuated lie that "diversity is our strength"; is not a strength at all. But rather a liability.
> 
> You have power over your mind - not outside events. Realize this, and you will find strength.
> Marcus Aurelius
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if diversity is not a strength, assimilation is theft.  That's worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Assimilation is not 'theft'.   Assimilation is what allows people groups to co-exist and work together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Coexist and work together?  With assimilation it is like you coexist and work together with the Maffia that has killed one of your children, so now you are eager to assimilate some more and work with them so that they don't kill the other one too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When the Japanese come here, they learn how to be American, while at the same time keeping true to aspects of their culture.
> 
> Have you been to their homes?   I have.  Many of the customs they keep, while being American.
> 
> Now the alternative is, you have people that never succeed in life.  Live as a permanent under-class of their own choosing.
> 
> Which one of those two options is better for the minority?  Which is better for all of society?
> 
> Look at Asians.  They have a higher standard of living, than born white Americans.
> 
> This is the realty.   They don't seem to find living a better life, with a higher average income, to be like working with the "Maffia that has killed one of your children".
> 
> Now if someone chooses to live a lower class life, for the sake of their culture, that's their choice.  And the results are their choice too.   You can't blame other people for the natural results of your bad choices.
Click to expand...


No, because your argument is applicable only to immigrants.  Most of the time diversity is not about immigration.  Higher numbers are the American Indians and Mexicans that the USA pushed out of their lands.  Although on the global scale, the USA is the mildest violator of people's self identities.


----------



## Uncensored2008

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because we are being physically and psychologically threatened every day of our lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you are white yourself, then you are literally nothing but a slave when you seek to try to ignore a system actively oppressing you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's a self admitted Jew, probably thinks wiping out Whitey is grand, well until Jews go the same fate....
Click to expand...


Aren't most, as in 99%, of Jews white?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> What is the cultural difference?
Click to expand...


Tutsi, Hutu.

Read a book.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meet Jared Taylor.
> What an arse.
> America’s virulent racists: The sick ideas and perverted “science” of the American Renaissa...




If you could push a button that would eradicate all white people from the face of the earth, would you eat a sandwich or masturbate first? 


Genocide, an idea so good the left tries it on different race every few decades......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Tommy Tainant said:


> You are such a fraud. White people celebrate their culture all over the world. Why do you need to lie about this ?



Not in Western Europe or America, it is forbidden to celebrate or fail to show shame for being white.


----------



## Uncensored2008

G.T. said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the racists tend to favor "diversity"....
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Diversity" directly benefits everyone who hates white people.
> 
> "Diversity" is always used in an anti-white context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i suppose that works if you dont have the first fuck of a clue how to use a dictionary
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell that to Fortune 500 companies and their "diversity" consultants, dumbass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I work for a fortune 120.
> 
> And diversity is celebrated as part of our "corporate culture" and i can clue you in in case youre confused: it doesnt mean anti white in my corporation
> 
> im sorry you feel so threatened by new ideas that it makes you wish you had a safe space
Click to expand...



Fortune 120?

Is that a new scale for those who didn't make the 100?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you being blamed for, precious?
Click to expand...


Slavery, the conquest of the Indians, to name two painfully obvious ones...


----------



## Uncensored2008

Paul Essien said:


> You've never been attacked by a black person.



The fuck I haven't.



> You've never been evicted by a black person



Yes I have.



> You've never been denied a job by a black person



Oh yes I have, and was told the man didn't hire whitey.



> and you've never heard a black person say, "We're going to eliminate 200 jobs here - have a nice day!"
> 
> Every person whose f*cked you over has had a white face attached to it.
> 
> So where is all physically and psychological terror that you're under ?



You're full of shit, but racist scum usually are.


----------



## Coyote

M


Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> What is the cultural difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tutsi, Hutu.
> 
> Read a book.
Click to expand...


Here is a readers digest version....cultures are similar.  Ethnic groups in Rwanda - Wikipedia


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> M
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> What is the cultural difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tutsi, Hutu.
> 
> Read a book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a readers digest version....cultures are similar.  Ethnic groups in Rwanda - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


{The largest ethnic groups in Rwanda are the [Hutus]s (about 85% of the population), the Tutsis (14%), and the Twa (1%).}

Now don't you feel foolish!


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you being blamed for, precious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery, the conquest of the Indians, to name two painfully obvious ones...
Click to expand...



He is personally being blamed for those things?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Unkotare said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you being blamed for, precious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery, the conquest of the Indians, to name two painfully obvious ones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is personally being blamed for those things?
Click to expand...



Every white person is. 

You know this.


----------



## Unkotare

Uncensored2008 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....why our generation is blamed for events taking place in the past? ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you being blamed for, precious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slavery, the conquest of the Indians, to name two painfully obvious ones...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is personally being blamed for those things?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Every white person is.
> 
> You know this.
Click to expand...



I do not know this. No one has blamed me for those things. It would be pretty silly if they did.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I do split black people into groups.   Absolutely.  There are many that never break the law, never smoke pot, never vandalize, never cause problems, follow the rules, work really hard, love their families... and actually have families, marry their wives, not just screw every woman that come in contact with...
> 
> There are very good black that wonderful people.
> 
> And there are others, that are the exact opposite, that march around in the streets after a scum sucking criminal rightly gets shot.   That complain when they are arrested for breaking the law.  That have broken families and mess up lives, and blame everyone but themselves for their problems.
> 
> One group I don't have time for.  The other group, I would be willing to die for.
> 
> Very different groups of people.   Yes, they are not the same group.  Skin color doesn't matter to me at all.  They are not the same group of people just because they have similar amounts of melanin in their skin.  Not even close to being the same.
> 
> 
> 
> You notice all these so good white people are never in the courtroom ?
> 
> O. Sure. So called good white folks will do some token bullshit, ineffective like marching with black people. Because at 6 0' Clock they get to back to their segregated white neighbourhood and wake up to there white job and black people get to go back to there area of high unemployment
> 
> I know how fake most white supremacists are
> 
> Do you come out with that speech when your around white mates, white family, white friends when they say sh*t about black people ?
> 
> No.
> 
> *You do realize that no more racism. Could mean no more white people *?
> 
> The roots of white racism is white genetic extinction. You put all the people into a pot and mix them up. Out would pop a black person.
> 
> So the thought that white people can change this behaviour is a high level expectation. They are playing a white survival game which means they have to control everything on the planet or face possible extinction.
> 
> There is a deeper reason as to why they used to chop of black men's penis, why they have white flight, why they are so fearful of immigrants (Especially non white ones) why were ever they go on the planet they cut themselves off.
Click to expand...


*Because at 6 0' Clock they get to back to their segregated white neighbourhood and wake up to there white job and black people get to go back to there area of high unemployment*

You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth.   I personally know people who are racists.   I worked with them.  And when you listen to their story, you know why.

There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic.  He had a home over on hilltop.  That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.

He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.



 

I went out there for dinner with his wife, and we got to talking about why the lived so far away.   The answer was simple.  The neighborhood where they lived went from being working class, to crap.   First stuff started disappearing.   Then a man tried to climb in throw the kitchen window.   Friends and neighbors sold off and left.

But the end was when she was delivering a meal to an elderly man across the street, and a woman came and started accusing her of all kinds of things.  The wife was dumbfounded.  She had never seen this woman before in her life, and no idea where she even came from, let alone lived.

Next thing a riot broke out, people stole everything that was on her.  A dozen police showed up to disbanded the riot.   This man and his wife, never even went back to their home.   Asked someone else to go through and collect their keepsakes and high value items.   But everything else they left with the house and sold as in.   They lived in a hotel, and then a rental, and then got this house an hour away from the city.

Of course you know what I'm going to say, don't you?    You knew it half way through this story.   The man breaking in through the window, was black.  The woman that accused her on the street was black.   The people the rioted and stole everything she had, and started beating her, were all black.

And then you say to us "there is racism!"...... yes.   Yes there is.   And it's your people that are causing it.   Stop committing crime.  Stop breaking the law.    Every single time black people move into a neighborhood, and there ends up being crime... you are creating racists people.

I'm lucky.  I have been fortunate to know wonderful, kickass, standing for what is right, black people.  Some of my closest friends I have ever had in my whole life, have been black.

But that couple, never met a black person until they were stealing their stuff.  Until they were breaking in their home.  Until they were attacking his wife.

Yeah, they don't like black people.   But like a beaten abused wife, doesn't like men anymore.... a person that has only known criminal black people likely isn't going to be fond of them.

STOP COMMITTING CRIME.   STOP BREAKING THE LAW.

Most black people are killed by other black people.  How about you fix that first.  Come whining about racism, after you fix your race so people don't hate them.

You know, I have minorities where I live in my condo area.  Bunch of Asians here.  Bunch of Latinos here.  They are just a poor as I am, that's why they live in these condos. 

But they are not breaking into homes, or dealing drugs, or anything.  They follow the law.  That's why we don't hate them.  They are good people.   How about you do that.  Try being good people.  Stop with all the gangster rap, and play real music.    Stop glorifying evil, and start living right.  Put down your pot, and pick up a hammer, start working for a living, and your family.

The Mexican next door to me, is a home builder.  Wonderful family.   I wish everyone was like them.  Other people work.  Spend more time doing something of value, and less time smoking pot, stealing stuff, and wondering why everyone hates you.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Uncensored2008 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a fraud. White people celebrate their culture all over the world. Why do you need to lie about this ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not in Western Europe or America, it is forbidden to celebrate or fail to show shame for being white.
Click to expand...

You are really thick. There are many white cultures that are celebrated every year and I have given you an example.
As there is no overarching "white culture" there are no celebrations of "being white".
However.
I doubt that one would be banned but I also doubt that anyone normal would attend if there was one. They would certainly struggle to find sponsors.
Being white isnt an achievement you thick fucker. Its an accident of birth.


----------



## JohnPrewett

The downside of diversity - The Boston Globe


----------



## Paul Essien

***Mod Edit***

If you are going to quote and use other sources, you had BETTER abide by the rules of this forum and include a link to the material, along with ONLY using a very small part of the quoted material. Read the RULES! We do NOT condone plagiarism.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic. He had a home over on hilltop. That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went out there for dinner with his wife, and we got to talking about why the lived so far away.   The answer was simple.  The neighborhood where they lived went from being working class, to crap.   First stuff started disappearing.   Then a man tried to climb in throw the kitchen window.   Friends and neighbors sold off and left.
> 
> But the end was when she was delivering a meal to an elderly man across the street, and a woman came and started accusing her of all kinds of things.  The wife was dumbfounded.  She had never seen this woman before in her life, and no idea where she even came from, let alone lived.
> 
> Next thing a riot broke out, people stole everything that was on her.  A dozen police showed up to disbanded the riot.   This man and his wife, never even went back to their home.   Asked someone else to go through and collect their keepsakes and high value items.   But everything else they left with the house and sold as in.   They lived in a hotel, and then a rental, and then got this house an hour away from the city.
> 
> Of course you know what I'm going to say, don't you?    You knew it half way through this story.   The man breaking in through the window, was black.  The woman that accused her on the street was black.   The people the rioted and stole everything she had, and started beating her, were all black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well first off. There are two sides to every story. I'm only getting your white supremacist version.
> 
> First ppl like you or your friend who rationalize their racism on the basis of their personal experiences with members of the group they dislike, are always being highly selective when it comes to the experiences from which you think you should draw conclusions.
> 
> After all, if you're negative experiences with blacks prove that blacks are bad people, then by definition, anyone who had had good experiences with black people would be able to say that all blacks are good people. Right ?
> 
> An argument every bit as silly, but just as logical, given you're original line of reasoning.
> 
> I mean. If you wanted to go down the road of personal experiences, then black people have WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more negative experiences with whites, than whites have with blacks.
> 
> There are 36 million in the USA black folks. Even if you or your friend had encountered dozens of blk folks who had rubbed you the wrong way, this would be such a small and obviously unrepresentative sample.
> 
> Secondly how many bad experiences with other whites are you or your friend forgetting, which didn’t lead you to generalize about white folks as a group ?
> 
> Studies show ppl remember stereotype-confirming behavior in those who are considered different, while ignoring the many times members of their own group did the same things. So when a black person robs, to you and your friend that triggers pre-existing set of beliefs, that can be applied to explain the behavior.
> 
> So white people can do ( and do do) all the same things as blacks, but you'll viewed as individuals, while blacks who do anything negative are viewed through a racial group lens.
> 
> How many white folks who claim their dislike of blacks is justified because of a handful of negative experiences with African Americans, have had years of bad experiences with other whites, but in none of those cases drew an inference about whites as a group?
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you say to us "there is racism!"...... yes.   Yes there is.   And it's your people that are causing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So black people are the cause of the research indicating that job applicants with white sounding names have a 50 percent better chance of being called back then black-sounding names, even when all qualifications are the same?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the study that found white job applicants with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black applicants without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the massive nationwide study that estimated at least 1 million cases of blatant job discrimination against blacks?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the fact that black males with college degrees are almost twice as likely as whites to be out of work?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the evidence suggesting millions of cases of race-based housing discrimination against blk people each yr
> 
> So black people are the cause the reports of blatant racism practiced by Wells Fargo, which was deliberately roping black borrowers (to whom they referred as “mud people”) into high-cost loans, targeting them for these instruments, and even falsifying credit histories to make black applicants look like greater risks than they were, so as to justify the scam?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the way whites in the New Orleans area conspired after the flooding of the city to keep blacks from returning and being able to find housing on equitable terms, if at all?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the data from the Justice Department, to the effect that blacks are far more likely than whites to have their cars and persons searched after a traffic stop, even though whites, when searched, are more than four times as likely to have drugs or other illegal contraband on them?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the fact that millions of black men who are ex-felons and have paid their debt to society are permanently blocked from voting ?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the research that shows black students being suspended and expelled from school at far higher rates than white students, even though there are no significant differences in the rates at which students of different races violate serious school rules?
> 
> So black people are the cause the story about how _National Review_ columnist John Derbyshire told Harvard law students that black achievement lags behind white achievement because blacks are biologically inferior to whites?
> 
> And black ppl are the cause of that. Right ?
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop committing crime.  Stop breaking the law.    Every single time black people move into a neighborhood, and there ends up being crime... you are creating racists people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. So racism is black people's fault now ?
> 
> So if black people had zero crime everything would be fine and dandy ?
> 
> Is that what you're seriously saying ?
> 
> Black don't commit any more crimes than whites. What happens is that black people are punished more for any crimes where as white people are let opff because we live in a system of white supremacy/.
> 
> For example.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky.  I have been fortunate to know wonderful, kickass, standing for what is right, black people.  Some of my closest friends I have ever had in my whole life, have been black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you was a white supremacist.
> 
> *I didn't say you hated black people. *Although I think you do.
> 
> White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.
> 
> Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people
> 
> A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy.
> 
> Your argument about your "kickass" black friends is like a wife beater saying “but I’m married to a woman!” every time he beats his wife of girlfriend and claiming so he can’t have no sexism in him.
> 
> There were many whites who supported slavery and Jim Crow segregation as social systems, and yet, managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people.
> 
> Ever watched Django Unchained and his relationship with Stephen ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that couple, never met a black person until they were stealing their stuff.  Until they were breaking in their home.  Until they were attacking his wife.
> 
> Yeah, they don't like black people.   But like a beaten abused wife, doesn't like men anymore.... a person that has only known criminal black people likely isn't going to be fond of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's about white people's feelings. Right ? We should only care when white people suffer.
> 
> And I'm because white have a system to back them. I can bet that the person who you say broke into her home and attacked his wife will spend a long time in Shawshank.
> 
> So what's your point ?
> 
> Unlike the many cops who kill black people and walk.
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> STOP COMMITTING CRIME.   STOP BREAKING THE LAW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why don't you white people stop committing crime ?
> 
> Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.
> 
> The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They are almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.
> 
> For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they are not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.
> 
> For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.
> 
> Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will be hard pressed to find good legal representation. And in most cases we are not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.
> 
> And even after they do their time they do not get to start over clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one will hire you.
> 2) Most professional licences are out of the question too.
> 3) For the first five years you cannot get public housing – just when you need it most.
> 4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.
> 
> Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.
> 
> And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.
> 
> Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year
> 
> Secondly The main criminals are white
> 
> You should focus your attentions on your fellow white brothers around Europe and the USA who cause far more damage have a far bigger impact than any black street criminal. Those white Russian mafia gangs and the powerful vory v zakone brotherhood are almost exclusively white, though some Uzbeks and other ethnic minorities are presented among their ranks. Italian crime is exclusive: Neapolitan camorra. European crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power, prestige and money. Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
> 
> In France there are strong Algerian immigrant gangs and organizations but the upper echelon of French organizations are white. Very few black criminals have risen to the top there or in Britain despite numerous black criminals in those countries.
> 
> Now how this effects on people in the Europe and USA and their safety ?
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into Europe and the USA but they are white. Then, there are the stockbroker jugglers, into bonds and securities who are also organized criminals and who are the main reason why the average whites are in the deep S**T, lose their homes, insurances, get laid off from work. They affect the real security of white brits many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gang-banger.
> 
> They are also serious players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians. This has been documented for decades by now. They smuggle illegal DVDS, tobacco, are involved in the sex trade, identity fraud, benefit fraud. You name they are in it. You don’t know anything. You don’t know the economics of the real big crime scene.
> 
> I wish you would stop popping up with these theories and me, having to smack you down again. It's lilke Whack-A-Mole with guys. You most likely think you are not racist because you see racism as requiring hatred and false beliefs. Therefore as long as you stick to contempt and “science” your think your safe.
> 
> The reality is that racism by blacks against whites is extremely minor compared to white racism against blacks. The media, the justice system, the prison industrial complex, businesses and corporations as far as hiring practices and personnel treatment, the school system, the healthcare system, politics, etc. all play enormous parts in some way or another against the black community.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are killed by other black people.  How about you fix that first.  Come whining about racism, after you fix your race so people don't hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you move to the old black on black crime argument ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are more black people killed by black people than by the Police.
> 
> True. But guess what ?
> 
> *That would have been true 100 years ago.*
> 
> But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?
> 
> No. So why is it now ?
> 
> The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.
> 
> When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""
> 
> But that would have been just as true.
> 
> The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"
> 
> With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they are not breaking into homes, or dealing drugs, or anything.  They follow the law.  That's why we don't hate them.  They are good people.   How about you do that.  Try being good people. Stop glorifying evil, and start living right.  Put down your pot, and pick up a hammer, start working for a living, and your family.
> 
> The Mexican next door to me, is a home builder.  Wonderful family.   I wish everyone was like them.  Other people work.  Spend more time doing something of value, and less time smoking pot, stealing stuff, and wondering why everyone hates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At last. Anytime I chat to a white person eventually their racism will always show.
Click to expand...

Yup and if those Mexican's started robbing or doing bad stuff all of sudden that would trigger the white supremacist in you.




Andylusion said:


> Stop with all the gangster rap, and play real music


Most rap music purchases and downloads are made by whites. If white folks were interested in buying CDs by rap artists who sang about radical social transformation, racism and community uplift– and yes there are many, many such artists out there– then that’s the music that would be churned out in larger numbers.

But white people aren’t looking to buy songs about overthrowing the system from which you benefit.

It's white buyers who make that kind of rap profitable, but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.

It's whites that have made the thug image has been marketable, and thus created a financial incentive for black artists to play image.

_By the way, whites believed black men were thugs long before 50 Cent and Rick Ross_[/QUOTE]




So, when is the last time some one had to move out of their neighbor because whites moved in and started robbing, assaulting and rioting?


----------



## Paul Essien

Andylusion said:


> So, when is the last time some one had to move out of their neighbor because whites moved in and started robbing, assaulting and rioting?


To be honest. I don't care whether whites want to self-segregate.

I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl because white ppl have system that punishes ppl (Especially black ppl) should they be harmed.

It always strikes me as precious the way so many white people insist (like you) that “we don’t burn down _our_ own neighborhoods when we get angry.”

On the one hand, it simply isn’t true. Whites do burn their own communities, whites do riot, and for far less valid reasons than any for which black people have ever hoisted a brick

Whites do so when your teams lose the big game or win the big game; or because of something called Pumpkin Festival; or because veggie burritos cost $10 at Woodstock ’99 and there weren’t enough Porta-Potties by the time of the Limp Bizkit set; or because folks couldn’t get enough beer at the 2002 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake; or because surfers or St. Patty’s Day in Albany; or because Penn State fired Joe Paterno; or because it’s a Sunday afternoon in Ames, Iowa; and u do it over and over and over again.

The so-called ghetto was created. It was designed (by the white supremacist) as a a concentration camp. It was created by generations of housing discrimination, which limited where its residents could live. It was created by decade after decade of white riots against black people whenever we would move into white neighborhoods.
.
Remember because you live in a system of white supremacy that supports you don't need 2 throw a Molotov cocktail through a window when u can knock down the building using a bulldozer or crane operated with public money.

You don't need not loot a store when you can loot the residents of the community as happened in Ferguson giving out tickets to black folks for minor infractions so as to rack up huge fines and fees, thereby funding city government on the backs of the poor. Zoning laws, eminent domain, redlining, predatory lending, stop-and-frisk: all of these are forms of violence, however much you fails to understand that.

Guess what ?

Violence works. Rioting works.

We are, after all, _here_, are we not? Living proof that violence works and quite well at that, thank you very much.

And this silly idea that white people are racist because of what black people do is easily debunked by the fact that even in places where there are hardly no black people. Places like Russia, Serbia, Poland or Croatia. Places where they're not even around black people, barely speak to black people. They'll come forward with the exactly the same stereotypes as you and others. There is major far right movement over there.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic. He had a home over on hilltop. That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went out there for dinner with his wife, and we got to talking about why the lived so far away.   The answer was simple.  The neighborhood where they lived went from being working class, to crap.   First stuff started disappearing.   Then a man tried to climb in throw the kitchen window.   Friends and neighbors sold off and left.
> 
> But the end was when she was delivering a meal to an elderly man across the street, and a woman came and started accusing her of all kinds of things.  The wife was dumbfounded.  She had never seen this woman before in her life, and no idea where she even came from, let alone lived.
> 
> Next thing a riot broke out, people stole everything that was on her.  A dozen police showed up to disbanded the riot.   This man and his wife, never even went back to their home.   Asked someone else to go through and collect their keepsakes and high value items.   But everything else they left with the house and sold as in.   They lived in a hotel, and then a rental, and then got this house an hour away from the city.
> 
> Of course you know what I'm going to say, don't you?    You knew it half way through this story.   The man breaking in through the window, was black.  The woman that accused her on the street was black.   The people the rioted and stole everything she had, and started beating her, were all black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well first off. There are 2 sides 2 every story. I'm only getting ur white supremacist version.
> 
> First ppl like u or ur friend who rationalize their racism on the basis of their personal experiences with members of the group they dislike, r always being highly selective when it comes 2 the experiences from which u think u should draw conclusions.
> 
> After all, if ur and ur friend negative experiences with blacks prove that blacks are bad people, then by definition, anyone who had had good experiences with black people would be able to say that all blacks are good people. Right ?
> 
> An argument every bit as silly, but just as logical, given ur original line of reasoning.
> 
> I mean. If you wanted to go down the road of personal experiences, then black people have WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more negative experiences with whites, than whites have with blacks.
> 
> There are 36 million black ppl in the USA. Even if you or your friend had encountered dozens of blk folks who had rubbed you the wrong way, this would be such a small and obviously unrepresentative sample.
> 
> Secondly how many bad experiences with other whites are you or your friend forgetting, which didn’t lead you to generalize about white folks as a group ?
> 
> Studies show ppl remember stereotype-confirming behavior in those who are considered different, while ignoring the many times members of their own group did the same things.
> 
> So when a black person robs, to you and your friend that triggers pre-existing set of beliefs, that can be applied to explain the behavior.
> 
> So white ppl can do (and do do) all the same things as blacks, but ull viewed them as individuals, while blacks who do anything negative are viewed through a racial group lens.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you say to us "there is racism!"...... yes.   Yes there is.   And it's your people that are causing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So black people are the cause of the research indicating that job applicants with white sounding names have a 50 percent better chance of being called back then black-sounding names, even when all qualifications are the same?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the study that found white job applicants with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black applicants without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the massive nationwide study that estimated at least 1 million cases of blatant job discrimination against blacks?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the fact that black males with college degrees are almost twice as likely as whites to be out of work?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the evidence suggesting millions of cases of race-based housing discrimination against blk people each yr
> 
> So black people are the cause the reports of blatant racism practiced by Wells Fargo, which was deliberately roping black borrowers (to whom they referred as “mud people”) into high-cost loans, targeting them for these instruments, and even falsifying credit histories to make black applicants look like greater risks than they were, so as to justify the scam?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the way whites in the New Orleans area conspired after the flooding of the city to keep blacks from returning and being able to find housing on equitable terms, if at all?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the data from the Justice Department, to the effect that blacks are far more likely than whites to have their cars and persons searched after a traffic stop, even though whites, when searched, are more than four times as likely to have drugs or other illegal contraband on them?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the fact that millions of black men who are ex-felons and have paid their debt to society are permanently blocked from voting ?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the research that shows black students being suspended and expelled from school at far higher rates than white students, even though there are no significant differences in the rates at which students of different races violate serious school rules?
> 
> So black people are the cause the story about how _National Review_ columnist John Derbyshire told Harvard law students that black achievement lags behind white achievement because blacks are biologically inferior to whites?
> 
> And black ppl are the cause of that. Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop committing crime.  Stop breaking the law.    Every single time black people move into a neighborhood, and there ends up being crime... you are creating racists people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. So racism is black people's fault now ?
> 
> So if black people had zero crime everything would be fine and dandy ?
> 
> Is that what you're seriously saying ?
> 
> Black don't commit any more crimes than whites. What happens is that black people are punished more for any crimes where as white people are let off because we live in a system of white supremacy/.
> 
> For example.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky.  I have been fortunate to know wonderful, kickass, standing for what is right, black people.  Some of my closest friends I have ever had in my whole life, have been black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you was a white supremacist.
> 
> *I didn't say you hated black people. *Although I think you do.
> 
> White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.
> 
> Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people
> 
> A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy.
> 
> Your argument about your "kickass" black friends is like a wife beater saying “but I’m married to a woman!” every time he beats his wife of girlfriend and claiming so he can’t have no sexism in him.
> 
> There were many whites who supported slavery and Jim Crow segregation as social systems, and yet, managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people.
> 
> Ever watched Django Unchained and his relationship with Stephen ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that couple, never met a black person until they were stealing their stuff.  Until they were breaking in their home.  Until they were attacking his wife.
> 
> Yeah, they don't like black people.   But like a beaten abused wife, doesn't like men anymore.... a person that has only known criminal black people likely isn't going to be fond of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's about white people's feelings. Right ? We should only care when white people suffer.
> 
> And because white people have a system to back them. I can bet that the person who you say broke into her home and attacked his wife will spend a long time in Shawshank.
> 
> So what's your point ?
> 
> Unlike the many cops who kill black people and walk.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> STOP COMMITTING CRIME.   STOP BREAKING THE LAW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why don't you white people stop committing crime ?
> 
> *Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. *
> 
> That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.
> 
> The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They're almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.
> 
> For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they're not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.
> 
> For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.
> 
> Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will b hard pressed 2 find good legal representation. And in most cases were not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.
> 
> And even after they do their time they don't get 2 start clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one will hire u.
> 2) Most professional licences r out of the question.
> 3) For the first 5 years u can't get public housing (just when u need it most)
> 4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.
> 
> Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.
> 
> And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.
> 
> Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year
> 
> And the worst thing about your argument is this.
> *
> The main criminals are white*
> 
> You should focus your attentions on your fellow white brothers around Europe and the USA who cause *FAR* more damage have a far bigger impact than any black street criminal. Those white Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are almost exclusively white, though some Uzbeks and other ethnic minorities are presented among their ranks.
> 
> Italian crime is exclusive: Neapolitan camorra. European crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power, prestige and money. Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
> 
> In France there are strong Algerian immigrant gangs and organizations but the upper echelon of French organizations are white. Very few black criminals have risen to the top there or in Britain despite numerous black criminals in those countries.
> 
> Now how this effects on people in the Europe and USA and their safety ?
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into Europe and the USA. Then, there are the stockbroker jugglers, into bonds and securities who are also criminals and who are the main reason why the average whites are in the deep S**T, lose their homes, insurances, get laid off from work. They affect the real security of white people many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gang-banger.
> 
> They are also serious players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians.
> 
> This has been documented for decades by now. They smuggle illegal DVDS, tobacco, are involved in the sex trade, identity fraud, benefit fraud. You name they are in it. You don’t know anything.
> 
> *You don’t know the economics of the real big crime scene.*
> 
> I wish you would stop popping up with these theories and me having to smack you down again.
> 
> It's lilke Whack-A-Mole with you. You most likely think you are not racist because you see racism as requiring hatred and false beliefs. Therefore as long as you stick to contempt and “science” your think your safe.
> 
> Racism by blacks against whites is extremely minor compared to white racism against blacks.
> 
> The Media
> The Criminal justice system
> The Prison industrial complex
> The Businesses
> The Corporations as far as hiring practices and personnel treatment
> The School system
> The Healthcare system
> The Politics
> All play enormous parts in some way or another against the black community.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are killed by other black people.  How about you fix that first.  Come whining about racism, after you fix your race so people don't hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you move to the old black on black crime argument ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are more black people killed by black people than by the Police.
> 
> True. But guess what ?
> 
> *That would have been true 100 years ago.*
> 
> But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?
> 
> No. So why is it now ?
> 
> The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.
> 
> When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""
> 
> But that would have been just as true.
> 
> The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"
> 
> With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they are not breaking into homes, or dealing drugs, or anything.  They follow the law.  That's why we don't hate them.  They are good people.   How about you do that.  Try being good people. Stop glorifying evil, and start living right.  Put down your pot, and pick up a hammer, start working for a living, and your family.
> 
> The Mexican next door to me, is a home builder.  Wonderful family.   I wish everyone was like them.  Other people work.  Spend more time doing something of value, and less time smoking pot, stealing stuff, and wondering why everyone hates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and if those Mexican's started robbing or doing bad stuff all of sudden that would trigger the white supremacist in you.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with all the gangster rap, and play real music
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's real music ?
> 
> Because I hate to tell you this but most rap music purchases and downloads are made by your people. That is; white people.
> 
> If white folks were interested in buying CDs by rap artists who sang about radical social transformation, racism and community uplift (n yeah there r many artists out there) then that’s the music that wud b churned out in larger numbers.
> 
> But white ppl aren’t looking 2 buy songs about overthrowing the system from which u benefit.
> 
> It's whites that have made the thug image has been marketable, and thus created a financial incentive for black artists to play image but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
> 
> _By the way, whites believed black men were thugs long before 50 Cent and Rick Ross_
Click to expand...


Did it take you hours to write, and research for this gargantuan comment?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> The main criminals are white*
> 
> You should focus your attentions on your fellow white brothers around Europe and the USA who cause *FAR* more damage have a far bigger impact than any black street criminal. Those white Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are almost exclusively white, though some Uzbeks and other ethnic minorities are presented among their ranks.
> 
> Italian crime is exclusive: Neapolitan camorra. European crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power, prestige and money. Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
Click to expand...


The Russian Mafia is strongly Jewish.

The Italian Mafia is strongly Sicilian.


But, I thought you said that Greeks aren't White?

Now Jews, and Sicilians are White, when they're so similar to Greeks by genotype, and phenotype?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what ?
> 
> Violence works. Rioting works.
> 
> We are, after all, _here_, are we not? Living proof that violence works and quite well at that, thank you very much.
Click to expand...


So,
 violence, and rioting work?
You don't say?

Yet, you expect to be taken as a serious, and civil member of society?


----------



## GreenBean

fncceo said:


> America is, and always has been a melting pot.


WAS a melting pot ... WAS not IS.  The 'melting' facet of that cliche implies that cultures melt together. The current libtard agenda puts forth a 'mosaic'  theory framed as "diversity' where each group resists assimilation and has no allegiance to the larger group as a whole - no allegiance to American society. In fact they are conditioned to despise America and American Values. America is portrayed as the Oppressor and all their personal failures, short comings and struggles are laid at the feet of the white man


----------



## GreenBean

fncceo said:


> I see beauty in diversity...


Beautiful Family portrait - An American man and woman and their offspring. That's not the diversity I had in mind.... I was referring to differing cultures both are from the same culture although diff. sub cultures. Not a good analogy


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic. He had a home over on hilltop. That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So, now Turks are exclusively White?

But, the other day you called Greeks as non-White.

Turks are less White than Greeks, not only do they have more Middle-Eastern mixture, from mixing with Kurds, Arabs, and Iranians here, and there.
They also have some Turkic mixture from Central-Asia, culturally they are Muslim, and Turkish speakers, alien to Europeans


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when is the last time some one had to move out of their neighbor because whites moved in and started robbing, assaulting and rioting?
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest. I don't care whether whites want to self-segregate.
> 
> I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl because white ppl have system that punishes ppl (Especially black ppl) should they be harmed.
> 
> It always strikes me as precious the way so many white people insist (like you) that “we don’t burn down _our_ own neighborhoods when we get angry.”
> 
> On the one hand, it simply isn’t true. Whites do burn their own communities, whites do riot, and for far less valid reasons than any for which black people have ever hoisted a brick
> 
> Whites do so when your teams lose the big game or win the big game; or because of something called Pumpkin Festival; or because veggie burritos cost $10 at Woodstock ’99 and there weren’t enough Porta-Potties by the time of the Limp Bizkit set; or because folks couldn’t get enough beer at the 2002 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake; or because surfers or St. Patty’s Day in Albany; or because Penn State fired Joe Paterno; or because it’s a Sunday afternoon in Ames, Iowa; and u do it over and over and over again.
> 
> The so-called ghetto was created. It was designed (by the white supremacist) as a a concentration camp. It was created by generations of housing discrimination, which limited where its residents could live. It was created by decade after decade of white riots against black people whenever we would move into white neighborhoods.
> .
> Remember because you live in a system of white supremacy that supports you don't need 2 throw a Molotov cocktail through a window when u can knock down the building using a bulldozer or crane operated with public money.
> 
> You don't need not loot a store when you can loot the residents of the community as happened in Ferguson giving out tickets to black folks for minor infractions so as to rack up huge fines and fees, thereby funding city government on the backs of the poor. Zoning laws, eminent domain, redlining, predatory lending, stop-and-frisk: all of these are forms of violence, however much you fails to understand that.
> 
> Guess what ?
> 
> Violence works. Rioting works.
> 
> We are, after all, _here_, are we not? Living proof that violence works and quite well at that, thank you very much.
> 
> And this silly idea that white people are racist because of what black people do is easily debunked by the fact that even in places where there are hardly no black people. Places like Russia, Serbia, Poland or Croatia. Places where they're not even around black people, barely speak to black people. They'll come forward with the exactly the same stereotypes as you and others. There is major far right movement over there.
Click to expand...





That was a lot of writing to avoid the fact that the scenario that Andy described is common and the reverse never happens, at least in this country.


THis is a fact that we need to admit if we are ever going to fix it.


Pretending that it is not so, as we have been doing for the last couple of generations has certainly not worked.


YOur anti-white racism might be helping you cope with the shitty situation your people are in, but would you not rather actually improve it?


----------



## GreenBean

Paul Essien said:


> I don't care whether whites want to self-segregate.


So long as they keep footing the bill for your ignorance ... is that what you mean ? 


Re: "I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl"   
Those white people are called Liberals



re:  "Whites do so when your teams lose the big game or win the big game; or because of something called Pumpkin Festival; or because veggie burritos cost $10 at Woodstock ’99 and there weren’t enough Porta-Potties by the time of the Limp Bizkit set; or because folks couldn’t get enough beer at the 2002 Winter Olympics in Salt Lake; or because surfers or St. Patty’s Day in Albany; or because Penn State fired Joe Paterno; or because it’s a Sunday afternoon in Ames, Iowa; and u do it over and over and over again."

This is true - [most] whites have not been conditioned to be race mongers such as yourself


----------



## GreenBean

Paul Essien said:


> The so-called ghetto was created. It was designed (by the white supremacist) as a a concentration camp. It was created by generations of housing discrimination, which limited where its residents could live. It was created by decade after decade of white riots against black people whenever we would move into white neighborhoods.



Who wants a tribe of ignorant violent race mongers living on their block.  The real tragedy of this was that decent black people, unlike yourself, were trapped via stereotyping to live amongst the vile primitive pigs like you.    I experienced this first hand as a youngster - my dad, a dark skinned native american was at times insulted with the "N" word. He was a hard working family man but he cracked a few heads in his day.  My mother a white anglo saxon was once called a n-gger lover by a neighbor - I recall my uncle having to put up my fathers bail in the aftermath.


----------



## GreenBean

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic. He had a home over on hilltop. That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now Turks are exclusively White?
> 
> But, the other day you called Greeks as non-White.
> 
> Turks are less White than Greeks, not only do they have more Middle-Eastern mixture, from mixing with Kurds, Arabs, and Iranians here, and there.
> They also have some Turkic mixture from Central-Asia, culturally they are Muslim, and Turkish speakers, alien to Europeans
Click to expand...

Turks are part of the Indo-European race .... for all intensive they're white although I am certain there is some African genes floating around ... like Sicilians


----------



## Vastator

GreenBean said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is, and always has been a melting pot.
> 
> 
> 
> WAS a melting pot ... WAS not IS.  The 'melting' facet of that cliche implies that cultures melt together. The current libtard agenda puts forth a 'mosaic'  theory framed as "diversity' where each group resists assimilation and has no allegiance to the larger group as a whole - no allegiance to American society. In fact they are conditioned to despise America and American Values. America is portrayed as the Oppressor and all their personal failures, short comings and struggles are laid at the feet of the white man
Click to expand...

Which is where the rise of the term "people of color" came to prominence.  It wasn't acceptable to say red,  yellow,  brown,  black,  and white anymore. Because the conquest of white culture wasn't progressing under those terms.  It instead came to be replaced with the "people of color", vs whites dichotomy; whose loose conferederation allowed for overwhelming numbers when packed into a loose confederation; that could not be achieved individually. The only constant has been the end goal of supplanting white culture,  and dominance.


----------



## danielpalos

Andylusion said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I do split black people into groups.   Absolutely.  There are many that never break the law, never smoke pot, never vandalize, never cause problems, follow the rules, work really hard, love their families... and actually have families, marry their wives, not just screw every woman that come in contact with...
> 
> There are very good black that wonderful people.
> 
> And there are others, that are the exact opposite, that march around in the streets after a scum sucking criminal rightly gets shot.   That complain when they are arrested for breaking the law.  That have broken families and mess up lives, and blame everyone but themselves for their problems.
> 
> One group I don't have time for.  The other group, I would be willing to die for.
> 
> Very different groups of people.   Yes, they are not the same group.  Skin color doesn't matter to me at all.  They are not the same group of people just because they have similar amounts of melanin in their skin.  Not even close to being the same.
> 
> 
> 
> You notice all these so good white people are never in the courtroom ?
> 
> O. Sure. So called good white folks will do some token bullshit, ineffective like marching with black people. Because at 6 0' Clock they get to back to their segregated white neighbourhood and wake up to there white job and black people get to go back to there area of high unemployment
> 
> I know how fake most white supremacists are
> 
> Do you come out with that speech when your around white mates, white family, white friends when they say sh*t about black people ?
> 
> No.
> 
> *You do realize that no more racism. Could mean no more white people *?
> 
> The roots of white racism is white genetic extinction. You put all the people into a pot and mix them up. Out would pop a black person.
> 
> So the thought that white people can change this behaviour is a high level expectation. They are playing a white survival game which means they have to control everything on the planet or face possible extinction.
> 
> There is a deeper reason as to why they used to chop of black men's penis, why they have white flight, why they are so fearful of immigrants (Especially non white ones) why were ever they go on the planet they cut themselves off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Because at 6 0' Clock they get to back to their segregated white neighbourhood and wake up to there white job and black people get to go back to there area of high unemployment*
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth.   I personally know people who are racists.   I worked with them.  And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic.  He had a home over on hilltop.  That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> I went out there for dinner with his wife, and we got to talking about why the lived so far away.   The answer was simple.  The neighborhood where they lived went from being working class, to crap.   First stuff started disappearing.   Then a man tried to climb in throw the kitchen window.   Friends and neighbors sold off and left.
> 
> But the end was when she was delivering a meal to an elderly man across the street, and a woman came and started accusing her of all kinds of things.  The wife was dumbfounded.  She had never seen this woman before in her life, and no idea where she even came from, let alone lived.
> 
> Next thing a riot broke out, people stole everything that was on her.  A dozen police showed up to disbanded the riot.   This man and his wife, never even went back to their home.   Asked someone else to go through and collect their keepsakes and high value items.   But everything else they left with the house and sold as in.   They lived in a hotel, and then a rental, and then got this house an hour away from the city.
> 
> Of course you know what I'm going to say, don't you?    You knew it half way through this story.   The man breaking in through the window, was black.  The woman that accused her on the street was black.   The people the rioted and stole everything she had, and started beating her, were all black.
> 
> And then you say to us "there is racism!"...... yes.   Yes there is.   And it's your people that are causing it.   Stop committing crime.  Stop breaking the law.    Every single time black people move into a neighborhood, and there ends up being crime... you are creating racists people.
> 
> I'm lucky.  I have been fortunate to know wonderful, kickass, standing for what is right, black people.  Some of my closest friends I have ever had in my whole life, have been black.
> 
> But that couple, never met a black person until they were stealing their stuff.  Until they were breaking in their home.  Until they were attacking his wife.
> 
> Yeah, they don't like black people.   But like a beaten abused wife, doesn't like men anymore.... a person that has only known criminal black people likely isn't going to be fond of them.
> 
> STOP COMMITTING CRIME.   STOP BREAKING THE LAW.
> 
> Most black people are killed by other black people.  How about you fix that first.  Come whining about racism, after you fix your race so people don't hate them.
> 
> You know, I have minorities where I live in my condo area.  Bunch of Asians here.  Bunch of Latinos here.  They are just a poor as I am, that's why they live in these condos.
> 
> But they are not breaking into homes, or dealing drugs, or anything.  They follow the law.  That's why we don't hate them.  They are good people.   How about you do that.  Try being good people.  Stop with all the gangster rap, and play real music.    Stop glorifying evil, and start living right.  Put down your pot, and pick up a hammer, start working for a living, and your family.
> 
> The Mexican next door to me, is a home builder.  Wonderful family.   I wish everyone was like them.  Other people work.  Spend more time doing something of value, and less time smoking pot, stealing stuff, and wondering why everyone hates you.
Click to expand...

Would we have the same problems, if Persons could simply apply for unemployment compensation if they don't have a job in our at-will employment States?


----------



## Unkotare

GreenBean said:


> fncceo said:
> 
> 
> 
> America is, and always has been a melting pot.
> 
> 
> 
> WAS a melting pot ... WAS not IS.  The 'melting' facet of that cliche implies that cultures melt together. The current libtard agenda puts forth a 'mosaic'  theory framed as "diversity' where each group resists assimilation and has no allegiance to the larger group as a whole - no allegiance to American society. In fact they are conditioned to despise America and American Values. America is portrayed as the Oppressor and all their personal failures, short comings and struggles are laid at the feet of the white man
Click to expand...





America is still a melting pot.


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> That was a lot of writing to avoid the fact that the scenario that Andy described is common and the reverse never happens, at least in this country. THis is a fact that we need to admit if we are ever going to fix it. Pretending that it is not so, as we have been doing for the last couple of generations has certainly not worked. YOur anti-white racism might be helping you cope with the shitty situation your people are in, but would you not rather actually improve it?


A few things.

Andylusion just clumsily tried to shift the blame on to black people. Now that might work when he's around his white family and friends. But when he comes to a black man like me who debates logically and can knock all silly white supremacist bullsh*t talking points (That I've heard a million times) out the park, it's a different story.

I always say he should just man up and say

"_STFU’ and stop complaining, you ave no bearing on my reality and I could care less about what you think’ know your place !! You're of no consequence and should consider yourself lucky to live here_ !"

I'd have more respect towards those that actually said these thing than those who speak in code and use these counter-argument tactics to divert the topic at hand. 

This happens a lot when talking about subjects such as racism. They will throw out retorts like "Africans sold slaves" or "crime statistics" .

He (Andylusion) tried to talk about his story of his friend and wife who he said were attacked by black people

*That right there. Made me suspicious*

Just this week alone

A white security officer shoots himself in the arm in Ohio and scared that he'd lose his job. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man

White man shoots his girlfriend. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man

Once again. This is just this week
*
WHITE PEOPLE LOVE A "BLACK MAN ATTACKED ME" STORY
*
So white people lie on black people like it's nothing. Even the white supremacist police are getting of sick it because white people are wasting their time with their non stop 24-7 calls about black people.


----------



## Paul Essien

GreenBean said:


> Re: "I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl"
> Those white people are called Liberals


Liberal or Lefties = N*GGER LOVERS

Stop talking in code.


GreenBean said:


> This is true - [most] whites have not been conditioned to be race mongers such as yourself


When black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bombing, segregating, red-lining, unemploying, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling white people in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a race monger will make sense.


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when is the last time some one had to move out of their neighbor because whites moved in and started robbing, assaulting and rioting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this silly idea that white people are racist because of what black people do is easily debunked by the fact that even in places where there are hardly no black people. Places like Russia, Serbia, Poland or Croatia. Places where they're not even around black people, barely speak to black people. They'll come forward with the exactly the same stereotypes as you and others. There is major far right movement over there.
Click to expand...

20 years ago you would be saying the same thing about countries like Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy etc. Save you black supremacist bullshit for the mentally inferior white liberals. White people are NEVER left alone, even in our ancestoral homelands, that is why the EU is constantly attacking Poland, The Czech Republic and Hungary.

Learn about the anti-white movement in Europe or shut the fuck up.


----------



## fncceo

A woman was robbed and went to the police station to report the crime.  They sent her to the police sketch artist where she described her attacker as 'six foot tall, blonde hair, blue eyes, white man'. 

The police sketch artist drew a Black man and the woman replied, 'That's him, officer!'


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl"
> Those white people are called Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal or Lefties = N*GGER LOVERS
> 
> Stop talking in code.
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true - [most] whites have not been conditioned to be race mongers such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bombing, segregating, red-lining, unemploying, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling white people in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a race monger will make sense.
Click to expand...

White liberals = cuckolds or uncle toms 

Only a self hating white person could ever listen to the shit you say without putting your face into the concrete after the first 10 seconds.


----------



## Vastator

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when is the last time some one had to move out of their neighbor because whites moved in and started robbing, assaulting and rioting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this silly idea that white people are racist because of what black people do is easily debunked by the fact that even in places where there are hardly no black people. Places like Russia, Serbia, Poland or Croatia. Places where they're not even around black people, barely speak to black people. They'll come forward with the exactly the same stereotypes as you and others. There is major far right movement over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 years ago you would be saying the same thing about countries like Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy etc. Save you black supremacist bullshit for the mentally inferior white liberals. White people are NEVER left alone, even in our ancestoral homelands, that is why the EU is constantly attacking Poland, The Czech Republic and Hungary.
> 
> Learn about the anti-white movement in Europe or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...

Don't dismiss out of hand,  so casually the underlying truth in his statement... That at the first opportunity to makes such things so...  That opportunity will be jumped on,  like a starving dog on a meat wagon...


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lot of writing to avoid the fact that the scenario that Andy described is common and the reverse never happens, at least in this country. THis is a fact that we need to admit if we are ever going to fix it. Pretending that it is not so, as we have been doing for the last couple of generations has certainly not worked. YOur anti-white racism might be helping you cope with the shitty situation your people are in, but would you not rather actually improve it?
> 
> 
> 
> A few things.
> 
> Andylusion just clumsily tried to shift the blame on to black people. Now that might work when he's around his white family and friends. But when he comes to a black man like me who debates logically and can knock all silly white supremacist bullsh*t talking points (That I've heard a million times) out the park, it's a different story.
> 
> I always say he should just man up and say
> 
> "_STFU’ and stop complaining, you ave no bearing on my reality and I could care less about what you think’ know your place !! You're of no consequence and should consider yourself lucky to live here_ !"
> 
> I'd have more respect towards those that actually said these thing than those who speak in code and use these counter-argument tactics to divert the topic at hand.
> 
> This happens a lot when talking about subjects such as racism. They will throw out retorts like "Africans sold slaves" or "crime statistics" .
> 
> He (Andylusion) tried to talk about his story of his friend and wife who he said were attacked by black people
> 
> *That right there. Made me suspicious*
> 
> Just this week alone
> 
> A white security officer shoots himself in the arm in Ohio and scared that he'd lose his job. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man
> 
> White man shoots his girlfriend. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man
> 
> Once again. This is just this week
> *
> WHITE PEOPLE LOVE A "BLACK MAN ATTACKED ME" STORY
> *
> So white people lie on black people like it's nothing. Even the white supremacist police are getting of sick it because white people are wasting their time with their non stop 24-7 calls about black people.
Click to expand...


----------



## Paul Essien

ptbw forever said:


> 20 years ago you would be saying the same thing about countries like Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy etc. Save you black supremacist bullshit for the mentally inferior white liberals. White people are NEVER left alone, even in our ancestoral homelands, that is why the EU is constantly attacking Poland, The Czech Republic and Hungary.
> 
> Learn about the anti-white movement in Europe or shut the fuck up.


And how are the black people getting on in Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ?

_Yeah exactly_. 

They're getting sh*t on over there. So what's your problem ? Black ppl getting treated exactly the way you like. You should be happy. Right ?

Also black people are the low IQ savages. Right ?

And you have all that white male high IQ superior intellect in u right ?

So what's this idea that white people in those countries can’t hang on when they are around 90% of the population. 

I mean. What's gonna happen ? Are black men gonna come into Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain and impregnate all the white women there ?

How is this white genocide gonna play out ?

Because we can't out smart you. Right ? We are the low IQ savages who ain't did sh*t in history and you're the superior race with all the intelligence

Hey - I'm just using the white supremacist dictionary.

So the idea that whites can’t maintain their influence in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy) at over 90% of the population and were they run everything

I mean, you must think white people in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ) are an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at over 90% of the population, that just seems preposterous.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a lot of writing to avoid the fact that the scenario that Andy described is common and the reverse never happens, at least in this country. THis is a fact that we need to admit if we are ever going to fix it. Pretending that it is not so, as we have been doing for the last couple of generations has certainly not worked. YOur anti-white racism might be helping you cope with the shitty situation your people are in, but would you not rather actually improve it?
> 
> 
> 
> A few things.
> 
> Andylusion just clumsily tried to shift the blame on to black people. Now that might work when he's around his white family and friends. But when he comes to a black man like me who debates logically and can knock all silly white supremacist bullsh*t talking points (That I've heard a million times) out the park, it's a different story.
Click to expand...



Andy's story is completely credible, and calling him a white supremacist is not a rebuttal.


Thinking it is not logical. 




> I always say he should just man up and say
> 
> "_STFU’ and stop complaining, you ave no bearing on my reality and I could care less about what you think’ know your place !! You're of no consequence and should consider yourself lucky to live here_ !"
> 
> I'd have more respect towards those that actually said these thing than those who speak in code and use these counter-argument tactics to divert the topic at hand.




NOne of us white people are responsible for the voices in your head.




> This happens a lot when talking about subjects such as racism. They will throw out retorts like "Africans sold slaves" or "crime statistics" .




If some lib tries to pretend that whites were the only people that did slavery, and pointing out that that is a vile lie is the right thing to do.


And crime stats show a real story of a problem within the black community.






> He (Andylusion) tried to talk about his story of his friend and wife who he said were attacked by black people
> 
> *That right there. Made me suspicious*
> 
> Just this week alone
> 
> A white security officer shoots himself in the arm in Ohio and scared that he'd lose his job. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man
> 
> White man shoots his girlfriend. What does he do ? Blames a fictional black man
> 
> Once again. This is just this week
> *
> WHITE PEOPLE LOVE A "BLACK MAN ATTACKED ME" STORY
> *
> So white people lie on black people like it's nothing. Even the white supremacist police are getting of sick it because white people are wasting their time with their non stop 24-7 calls about black people.





That's funny. THe "White supremacist police" are the ones you cite to show that some white people unfairly blamed black people for something, yet you can't give them any credit for doing their job because you "know" that they are "white supremacists".


The reason that liars use that lie, is because it is so believable based on crime stats, and you know that.


----------



## Unkotare

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl"
> Those white people are called Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal or Lefties = N*GGER LOVERS
> 
> Stop talking in code.
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true - [most] whites have not been conditioned to be race mongers such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bombing, segregating, red-lining, unemploying, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling white people in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a race monger will make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White liberals = cuckolds or uncle toms
> 
> Only a self hating white person could ever listen to the shit you say without putting your face into the concrete after the first 10 seconds.
Click to expand...



  another wannabe tough boy!


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl"
> Those white people are called Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal or Lefties = N*GGER LOVERS
> 
> Stop talking in code.
> [...e.
Click to expand...




He made a valid point about liberals, and your racist fantasy did not address it.

All that showed was that you are incredibly racist.


Which is great. Thanks. There are a lot of whites that don't yet agree with me on issues of racial policy, and you are exactly the type of black person I need to convince them.


----------



## GreenBean

Paul Essien said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl"
> Those white people are called Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal or Lefties = N*GGER LOVERS
> 
> Stop talking in code.
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true - [most] whites have not been conditioned to be race mongers such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bombing, segregating, red-lining, unemploying, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling white people in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a race monger will make sense.
Click to expand...

You're a Race Monger who has mastered the art of Parroting. You suffer from a engineered delusion known as Oppression complex or oppression mentality.  

"The central belief of every moron is that he is the victim of a mysterious conspiracy against his common rights and true deserts. He ascribes all his failure to get on in the world, all of his congenital incapacity and damfoolishness, to the machinations of werewolves assembled in Wall Street, or some other such den of infamy." ..H.L. Mencken

In recent years Feminazis, Gay activists, Black Lies hypocrites and assorted mechanization of the sociofascist machine have been capitalizing on the sociological phenomena of oppression psychology to rally their forces. Instilling and reinforcing a sense of victimization in their followers is vital. Creating a stigmatism of shame in any opposition via Jamming, a form of psychological terrorism intended to silence expression of or support for a dissenting opinion 

Oppression Mentality


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl"
> Those white people are called Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal or Lefties = N*GGER LOVERS
> 
> Stop talking in code.
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true - [most] whites have not been conditioned to be race mongers such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bombing, segregating, red-lining, unemploying, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling white people in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a race monger will make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White liberals = cuckolds or uncle toms
> 
> Only a self hating white person could ever listen to the shit you say without putting your face into the concrete after the first 10 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> another wannabe tough boy!
Click to expand...


You crave black dick or something? Why suck up to the arrogant racist nignog?


----------



## Paul Essien

Correll said:


> He made a valid point about liberals, and your racist fantasy did not address it.
> 
> All that showed was that you are incredibly racist.
> 
> 
> Which is great. Thanks. There are a lot of whites that don't yet agree with me on issues of racial policy, and you are exactly the type of black person I need to convince them.


I've said many times. I'm racist.

You're not outing me. I know I am.

But two things make it different:* 
*
First, it goes in the opposite direction. I favour black ppl, not whites

Second, *I'm honest about being racist.
*
But we could never do to white people, what white people do to black people. We could never use them as guinea pigs in black hospitals, the way they use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.

We could redline white areas from credit, the way many banks redline black areas from credit. We could never rip up there CV's and resumes, the same way they rip our CV's and resumes.

We could never poison the water supply in white areas, the way whites poison the water supply in black areas like Flint

God just didn't make black people that way. He just didn't give us that heart.  

Plus, if you notice

I don't make fun of how white people talk or dress or look.
I don't make fun of the food they eat or the names they give their children.
I don't hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
I don't excuse violence against them saying that whites kill each other all the time..
I don't make racist jokes about them.
I don't claim that white people are less smart
I don't claim white people to be genetically inferior
I don't call them racial slurs or compare them to animals.
I don't call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing.
Whenever I say bad things about white people it's pretty much always to do with their racism

Fact is -The past and present  and future of black people concern me the most and in that history, white people are the main evil.


----------



## Some Guy

I think i could lay it quite clearly here.  I didn't read the last 55 pages: no time for that.

Ethnic, religious and racial diversity is great as long as it's all in support of a similar set of values and morals, which is the real the crux.  People who hold the same morals and values (or lack thereof) should be able to get along quite well with each other. That's the real tragedy of the current political climate.  If you just look at black vs. white, can you argue that our core moral belief system is different?  Nope, not really.  So the strife is all superficial bullshit propagated by lunatics on both sides of the racial and political spectrum and we don't have enough people at the forefront smart and sensible enough to say "stop this craziness."  There's simply too much money to be made by keeping it up.

Where you run into real conflicts is our Western culture that values science, freedom and equality of opportunity for everyone versus Muslim culture where much of it around the world values the strict religion above all else.  If we can't agree that women, half our damn population, should be afforded every single right a man has... or that corporal punishment is very wrong... then we simply can't co-exist in the same social structure.


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He made a valid point about liberals, and your racist fantasy did not address it.
> 
> All that showed was that you are incredibly racist.
> 
> 
> Which is great. Thanks. There are a lot of whites that don't yet agree with me on issues of racial policy, and you are exactly the type of black person I need to convince them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've said many times. I'm racist.
> 
> You're not outing me. I know I am.
> 
> But two things make it different:*
> *
> First, it goes in the opposite direction. I favour black ppl, not whites
> 
> Second, *I'm honest about being racist.
> *
> But we could never do to white people, what white people do to black people. We could never use them as guinea pigs in black hospitals, the way they use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.
> 
> We could redline white areas from credit, the way many banks redline black areas from credit. We could never rip up there CV's and resumes, the same way they rip our CV's and resumes.
> 
> We could never poison there water supply, and kill 100's of them for there body organs and kill over 100 thousand whites, as white people did when they started the earthquake in Haiti.
> 
> God just did not make black people that way. He just did not give us that heart.
> 
> Plus, if you notice
> 
> I don't make fun of how white people talk or dress or look.
> I don't make fun of the food they eat or the names they give their children.
> I don't hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
> I don't excuse violence against them saying that whites kill each other all the time..
> I don't make racist jokes about them.
> I don't claim that white people are less smart
> I don't claim white people to be genetically inferior
> I don't call them racial slurs or compare them to animals.
> I don't call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing.
> Whenever I say bad things about white people it's pretty much always to do with their racism
> 
> Fact is -The past and present  and future of black people concern me the most and in that history, white people are the main evil.
Click to expand...





Your collection of grievances, real and imagined does not justify your racism against people that have nothing to do with them and often have fought strongly against such injustices.


That is just you being a bad person.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl"
> Those white people are called Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal or Lefties = N*GGER LOVERS
> 
> Stop talking in code.
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true - [most] whites have not been conditioned to be race mongers such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bombing, segregating, red-lining, unemploying, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling white people in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a race monger will make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White liberals = cuckolds or uncle toms
> 
> Only a self hating white person could ever listen to the shit you say without putting your face into the concrete after the first 10 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> another wannabe tough boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You crave black dick or something? Why suck up to the arrogant racist nignog?
Click to expand...




Where do you see 'sucking up,' you dimwitted buffoon? He's every bit the racist clown that you fools are. He's just a little smarter than you and your fellow assholes on the other side of the coin.

To all you fucking clowns. You and he and the others are all the problem.


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> I've said many times. I'm racist.
> 
> You're not outing me. I know I am.
> 
> But two things make it different:*
> *
> First, it goes in the opposite direction. I favour black ppl, not whites
> 
> Second, *I'm honest about being racist.
> *
> But we could never do to white people, what white people do to black people. We could never use them as guinea pigs in black hospitals, the way they use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.
> 
> We could redline white areas from credit, the way many banks redline black areas from credit. We could never rip up there CV's and resumes, the same way they rip our CV's and resumes.
> 
> We could never poison the water supply in white areas, the way whites poison the water supply in black areas like Flint
> 
> God just didn't make black people that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> Plus, if you notice
> 
> I don't make fun of how white people talk or dress or look.
> I don't make fun of the food they eat or the names they give their children.
> I don't hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
> I don't excuse violence against them saying that whites kill each other all the time..
> I don't make racist jokes about them.
> I don't claim that white people are less smart
> I don't claim white people to be genetically inferior
> I don't call them racial slurs or compare them to animals.
> I don't call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing.
> Whenever I say bad things about white people it's pretty much always to do with their racism
> 
> Fact is -The past and present  and future of black people concern me the most and in that history, white people are the main evil.



Cool, you've got a checklist of things not to say so you can claim the moral high ground. Doesn't mean you don't believe in them. It just means you're two faced and duplicitous, like a politician. All the stuff about white people sabotaging black hospitals, credit, resumes and water supplies is sheer unadulterated bullshit. That thing about black people being inherently incapable of doing evil things is also bullshit. You're a liar and a fraud. You're probably not even black.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Are you hearing voices in your head? Who is "we"? What are *YOU* being blamed for?





Unkotare said:


> You and he and the others are all the problem.





You're a classic example of a message board sycophant. You're so desperate to fit in with the in-crowd, it's pathetic, really... Were you picked on and excluded in high school? I bet you were... You still carry that emotional baggage around decades later and now fancy yourself as a member of the cool kids club. But just like Ringel, your weakness is apparent to everyone.


----------



## Some Guy

Paul Essien said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> 
> He made a valid point about liberals, and your racist fantasy did not address it.
> 
> All that showed was that you are incredibly racist.
> 
> 
> Which is great. Thanks. There are a lot of whites that don't yet agree with me on issues of racial policy, and you are exactly the type of black person I need to convince them.
> 
> 
> 
> I've said many times. I'm racist.
> 
> You're not outing me. I know I am.
> 
> But two things make it different:*
> *
> First, it goes in the opposite direction. I favour black ppl, not whites
> 
> Second, *I'm honest about being racist.
> *
> But we could never do to white people, what white people do to black people. We could never use them as guinea pigs in black hospitals, the way they use blacks as guinea pigs in white hospitals.
> 
> We could redline white areas from credit, the way many banks redline black areas from credit. We could never rip up there CV's and resumes, the same way they rip our CV's and resumes.
> 
> We could never poison the water supply in white areas, the way whites poison the water supply in black areas like Flint
> 
> God just didn't make black people that way. He just didn't give us that heart.
> 
> Plus, if you notice
> 
> I don't make fun of how white people talk or dress or look.
> I don't make fun of the food they eat or the names they give their children.
> I don't hold up their poorest and most criminal elements as “what white people are like”.
> I don't excuse violence against them saying that whites kill each other all the time..
> I don't make racist jokes about them.
> I don't claim that white people are less smart
> I don't claim white people to be genetically inferior
> I don't call them racial slurs or compare them to animals.
> I don't call for their genocide or ethnic cleansing.
> Whenever I say bad things about white people it's pretty much always to do with their racism
> 
> Fact is -The past and present  and future of black people concern me the most and in that history, white people are the main evil.
Click to expand...

Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.  You show people that the racism is unjustified by your own actions and let an enlightened society shame the current racists and breed out the thoughts in the following generations.

But if that doesn't convince you, i'd offer this.  One thing i've seen that racists of all sorts can share together: unhappiness.  If someone does you wrong purely on racial terms then bring them to court because you have both an entire media machine plus the majority of the American public behind you and a set of laws that punishes that type of behavior. Otherwise, my advice would be to stop worrying about race and worry about yourself.  Lift yourself up as high as you want to and enjoy life while you've still got it cause it can tend to breeze by quickly.  America, unlike many other countries, gives you that option.


----------



## Paul Essien

Some Guy said:


> Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.


FK Gandhi

He hated black people

As for MLK ? He preached peace and love and non violence and what did you do ? Killed him.



Some Guy said:


> But if that doesn't convince you, i'd offer this.  One thing i've seen that racists of all sorts can share together: unhappiness.  If someone does you wrong purely on racial terms then bring them to court because you have both an entire media machine plus the majority of the American public behind you and a set of laws that punishes that type of behavior. Otherwise, my advice would be to stop worrying about race and worry about yourself.  Lift yourself up as high as you want to and enjoy life while you've still got it cause it can tend to breeze by quickly.  America, unlike many other countries, gives you that option.


Nice words. But we are living in a global system of white supremacy

Everywhere black people go on the planet in any significant numbers. We told the same thing

We don't want you to live here
We don't want you to work here
We don't want you to date her
We don't want you to study here
We don't want you to come here

I think you get the gist.

That's the reality. That's the truth. Racism-White supremacy dominates E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G. The Economics. The Politics. The Labour. The Laws

And I am 100% dominated by that system. That's does not mean white people are better. But it does mean that there idea of white supremacy is the most dominant on planet earth.

White people (And some foolish non whites) as a collective have allowed the white supremacists to have the most power.

Now I don't think all white ppl r Adolf Hitler but I DO think ALL white people have little bit of Hitler in them, and many more than let on.

So downplaying racism will backfire. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way, and that their hard work and intelligence are all that'll matter, they might slack up. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their effort and hard work and that's when white supremacy will hit you FULL FORCE.

To tell my nephew that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is _nice_, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world but rather him up for a terrible fall.

On the other hand, by discussing racism, black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in our way


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hearing voices in your head? Who is "we"? What are *YOU* being blamed for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and he and the others are all the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a classic example of a message board sycophant. You're so desperate to fit in with the in-crowd, it's pathetic, really... Were you picked on and excluded in high school? I bet you were... You still carry that emotional baggage around decades later and now fancy yourself as a member of the cool kids club. But just like Ringel, your weakness is apparent to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What crowd? What club? Almost everyone here hates me, you idiot.
Click to expand...


Maybe you should ask yourself why that is. Surely it's their fault, r-right?


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hearing voices in your head? Who is "we"? What are *YOU* being blamed for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and he and the others are all the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a classic example of a message board sycophant. You're so desperate to fit in with the in-crowd, it's pathetic, really... Were you picked on and excluded in high school? I bet you were... You still carry that emotional baggage around decades later and now fancy yourself as a member of the cool kids club. But just like Ringel, your weakness is apparent to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What crowd? What club? Almost everyone here hates me, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask yourself why that is. Surely it's their fault, r-right?
Click to expand...








Don't care


----------



## Correll

Paul Essien said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> FK Gandhi
> 
> He hated black people
> 
> As for MLK ? He preached peace and love and non violence and what did you do ? Killed him.
> ....iscussing racism
> 
> , black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in our way
Click to expand...




someguy did not kill MLK. 

James Earl Ray killed MLK.


Blaming all white people for it is pure racism on your part.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hearing voices in your head? Who is "we"? What are *YOU* being blamed for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and he and the others are all the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a classic example of a message board sycophant. You're so desperate to fit in with the in-crowd, it's pathetic, really... Were you picked on and excluded in high school? I bet you were... You still carry that emotional baggage around decades later and now fancy yourself as a member of the cool kids club. But just like Ringel, your weakness is apparent to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What crowd? What club? Almost everyone here hates me, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask yourself why that is. Surely it's their fault, r-right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care
Click to expand...


----------



## Coyote

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> M
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> What is the cultural difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tutsi, Hutu.
> 
> Read a book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is a readers digest version....cultures are similar.  Ethnic groups in Rwanda - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> {The largest ethnic groups in Rwanda are the [Hutus]s (about 85% of the population), the Tutsis (14%), and the Twa (1%).}
> 
> Now don't you feel foolish!
Click to expand...

Tell me about the difference in their cultures (remember, you are insisting cultural diversity is at issue.) how are their cultures different?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> FK Gandhi
> 
> He hated black people
> 
> As for MLK ? He preached peace and love and non violence and what did you do ? Killed him.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if that doesn't convince you, i'd offer this.  One thing i've seen that racists of all sorts can share together: unhappiness.  If someone does you wrong purely on racial terms then bring them to court because you have both an entire media machine plus the majority of the American public behind you and a set of laws that punishes that type of behavior. Otherwise, my advice would be to stop worrying about race and worry about yourself.  Lift yourself up as high as you want to and enjoy life while you've still got it cause it can tend to breeze by quickly.  America, unlike many other countries, gives you that option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice words. But we are living in a global system of white supremacy
> 
> Everywhere black people go on the planet in any significant numbers. We told the same thing
> 
> We don't want you to live here
> We don't want you to work here
> We don't want you to date her
> We don't want you to study here
> We don't want you to come here
> 
> I think you get the gist.
> 
> That's the reality. That's the truth. Racism-White supremacy dominates E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G. The Economics. The Politics. The Labour. The Laws
> 
> And I am 100% dominated by that system. That's does not mean white people are better. But it does mean that there idea of white supremacy is the most dominant on planet earth.
> 
> White people (And some foolish non whites) as a collective have allowed the white supremacists to have the most power.
> 
> Now I don't think all white ppl r Adolf Hitler but I DO think ALL white people have little bit of Hitler in them, and many more than let on.
> 
> So downplaying racism will backfire. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way, and that their hard work and intelligence are all that'll matter, they might slack up. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their effort and hard work and that's when white supremacy will hit you FULL FORCE.
> 
> To tell my nephew that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is _nice_, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world but rather him up for a terrible fall.
> 
> On the other hand, by discussing racism, black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in our way
Click to expand...


LOL, yeah how White supremacist of the U.S. to have affirmative action, jobs going to immigrants in mass, the Minority business development agency, Black History Month, jobs outsourced to China, Mexico, Vietnam, India etc. in mass too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Re: "I would also say that most whites have never been robbed, assaulted or rioted against by black ppl"
> Those white people are called Liberals
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal or Lefties = N*GGER LOVERS
> 
> Stop talking in code.
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is true - [most] whites have not been conditioned to be race mongers such as yourself
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When black people begin lynching, raping, oppressing, exploiting, shooting, jailing, maiming, torturing, evangelizing, robbing, stereotyping, bombing, segregating, red-lining, unemploying, building highways and thruways to dislocate businesses, communities and neighborhoods; creating SUN-DOWN towns, experimenting on, discriminating against, prohibiting, murdering, holding back and controlling white people in every imaginable way while HATING WHITE PEOPLE en mass via de jure and de facto racism for HUNDREDS of years, then and only then can calling me or any black person a race monger will make sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> White liberals = cuckolds or uncle toms
> 
> Only a self hating white person could ever listen to the shit you say without putting your face into the concrete after the first 10 seconds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> another wannabe tough boy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You crave black dick or something? Why suck up to the arrogant racist nignog?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do you see 'sucking up,' you dimwitted buffoon? He's every bit the racist clown that you fools are. He's just a little smarter than you and your fellow assholes on the other side of the coin.
> 
> To all you fucking clowns. You and he and the others are all the problem.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Paul's so smart, huh?
He thinks Black Africa invented metal smelting, and that there's some magical World White supremacy system, even in spite of the things I just listed above like affirmative action, or jobs going to foreigners saying otherwise.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Unkotare said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you hearing voices in your head? Who is "we"? What are *YOU* being blamed for?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You and he and the others are all the problem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a classic example of a message board sycophant. You're so desperate to fit in with the in-crowd, it's pathetic, really... Were you picked on and excluded in high school? I bet you were... You still carry that emotional baggage around decades later and now fancy yourself as a member of the cool kids club. But just like Ringel, your weakness is apparent to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What crowd? What club? Almost everyone here hates me, you idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe you should ask yourself why that is. Surely it's their fault, r-right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't care
Click to expand...


I think Paul's probably smarter than you, at least he fights for his own people, and writes more than nitwit mouthing off tidbits.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

GreenBean said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic. He had a home over on hilltop. That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now Turks are exclusively White?
> 
> But, the other day you called Greeks as non-White.
> 
> Turks are less White than Greeks, not only do they have more Middle-Eastern mixture, from mixing with Kurds, Arabs, and Iranians here, and there.
> They also have some Turkic mixture from Central-Asia, culturally they are Muslim, and Turkish speakers, alien to Europeans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turks are part of the Indo-European race .... for all intensive they're white although I am certain there is some African genes floating around ... like Sicilians
Click to expand...


Hitites, Byzantines, and Galatians maybe examples of Indo-European speakers in Anatolia.

Turks in Anatolia however, are not Indo-European speakers.

While, it's true that Turks do have bits of Indo-European genes, they aren't dominant.

The dominant genes in Turkey are in fact Middle-Eastern genes, like in well the Middle-East, North-Africa, and well Southern Europe too.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years ago you would be saying the same thing about countries like Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy etc. Save you black supremacist bullshit for the mentally inferior white liberals. White people are NEVER left alone, even in our ancestoral homelands, that is why the EU is constantly attacking Poland, The Czech Republic and Hungary.
> 
> Learn about the anti-white movement in Europe or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> And how are the black people getting on in Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ?
> 
> _Yeah exactly_.
> 
> They're getting sh*t on over there. So what's your problem ? Black ppl getting treated exactly the way you like. You should be happy. Right ?
Click to expand...


Oh, the horror Whites treat Blacks so bad in White countries.

So, why do Blacks stay in White countries, then?

Oh, and might I point out, in recent years South Africa, and Zimbabwe, haven't treated Whites, or immigrants particularly well, either.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, when is the last time some one had to move out of their neighbor because whites moved in and started robbing, assaulting and rioting?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this silly idea that white people are racist because of what black people do is easily debunked by the fact that even in places where there are hardly no black people. Places like Russia, Serbia, Poland or Croatia. Places where they're not even around black people, barely speak to black people. They'll come forward with the exactly the same stereotypes as you and others. There is major far right movement over there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 20 years ago you would be saying the same thing about countries like Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy etc. Save you black supremacist bullshit for the mentally inferior white liberals. White people are NEVER left alone, even in our ancestoral homelands, that is why the EU is constantly attacking Poland, The Czech Republic and Hungary.
> 
> Learn about the anti-white movement in Europe or shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


What the EU is doing to Poland, Czech Republic and Hungary is truly deplorable, going so far as to threaten sanctions on these nations just for not taking in Islamic refugees.

Coming from a Polish background, I'm totally pissed off, and I might be part Hungarian too, one of our Polish surnames Baj (Pronounced Bay) is in fact a Hungarian surname.

Besides that, Hungarians, and Czechs are some of Poland's favorite people, if not most favorite people besides well Poles themselves.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the idea that whites can’t maintain their influence in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy) at over 90% of the population and were they run everything
> 
> I mean, you must think white people in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ) are an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at over 90% of the population, that just seems preposterous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well, the elites certainly don't seem to think in terms of race much, they think only in greed, and power.

Multiculturalism cheap labor gives them their greed fix, and tightens their power over countries as a fix to the issues of multiculturalism.

Yes, the elites are usually vermin, as are the lower classes.

Fascists generally are the only people who get that right.
So, it's not wonder why the elites try, so hard to hate Fascists.


----------



## ptbw forever

Paul Essien said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years ago you would be saying the same thing about countries like Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy etc. Save you black supremacist bullshit for the mentally inferior white liberals. White people are NEVER left alone, even in our ancestoral homelands, that is why the EU is constantly attacking Poland, The Czech Republic and Hungary.
> 
> Learn about the anti-white movement in Europe or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> And how are the black people getting on in Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ?
> 
> _Yeah exactly_.
> 
> They're getting sh*t on over there. So what's your problem ? Black ppl getting treated exactly the way you like. You should be happy. Right ?
> 
> Also black people are the low IQ savages. Right ?
> 
> And you have all that white male high IQ superior intellect in u right ?
> 
> So what's this idea that white people in those countries can’t hang on when they are around 90% of the population.
> 
> I mean. What's gonna happen ? Are black men gonna come into Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain and impregnate all the white women there ?
> 
> How is this white genocide gonna play out ?
> 
> Because we can't out smart you. Right ? We are the low IQ savages who ain't did sh*t in history and you're the superior race with all the intelligence
> 
> Hey - I'm just using the white supremacist dictionary.
> 
> So the idea that whites can’t maintain their influence in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy) at over 90% of the population and were they run everything
> 
> I mean, you must think white people in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ) are an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at over 90% of the population, that just seems preposterous.
Click to expand...

Let's ask a black person who has lived in Germany about what is going on there, shall we?


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

ptbw forever said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years ago you would be saying the same thing about countries like Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy etc. Save you black supremacist bullshit for the mentally inferior white liberals. White people are NEVER left alone, even in our ancestoral homelands, that is why the EU is constantly attacking Poland, The Czech Republic and Hungary.
> 
> Learn about the anti-white movement in Europe or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> And how are the black people getting on in Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ?
> 
> _Yeah exactly_.
> 
> They're getting sh*t on over there. So what's your problem ? Black ppl getting treated exactly the way you like. You should be happy. Right ?
> 
> Also black people are the low IQ savages. Right ?
> 
> And you have all that white male high IQ superior intellect in u right ?
> 
> So what's this idea that white people in those countries can’t hang on when they are around 90% of the population.
> 
> I mean. What's gonna happen ? Are black men gonna come into Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain and impregnate all the white women there ?
> 
> How is this white genocide gonna play out ?
> 
> Because we can't out smart you. Right ? We are the low IQ savages who ain't did sh*t in history and you're the superior race with all the intelligence
> 
> Hey - I'm just using the white supremacist dictionary.
> 
> So the idea that whites can’t maintain their influence in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy) at over 90% of the population and were they run everything
> 
> I mean, you must think white people in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ) are an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at over 90% of the population, that just seems preposterous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ask a black person who has lived in Germany about what is going there, shall we?
Click to expand...


But, but, but the White boogie man, always terrorizes the poor Blacks.


----------



## bgrouse

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years ago you would be saying the same thing about countries like Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy etc. Save you black supremacist bullshit for the mentally inferior white liberals. White people are NEVER left alone, even in our ancestoral homelands, that is why the EU is constantly attacking Poland, The Czech Republic and Hungary.
> 
> Learn about the anti-white movement in Europe or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> And how are the black people getting on in Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ?
> 
> _Yeah exactly_.
> 
> They're getting sh*t on over there. So what's your problem ? Black ppl getting treated exactly the way you like. You should be happy. Right ?
> 
> Also black people are the low IQ savages. Right ?
> 
> And you have all that white male high IQ superior intellect in u right ?
> 
> So what's this idea that white people in those countries can’t hang on when they are around 90% of the population.
> 
> I mean. What's gonna happen ? Are black men gonna come into Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain and impregnate all the white women there ?
> 
> How is this white genocide gonna play out ?
> 
> Because we can't out smart you. Right ? We are the low IQ savages who ain't did sh*t in history and you're the superior race with all the intelligence
> 
> Hey - I'm just using the white supremacist dictionary.
> 
> So the idea that whites can’t maintain their influence in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy) at over 90% of the population and were they run everything
> 
> I mean, you must think white people in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ) are an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at over 90% of the population, that just seems preposterous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ask a black person who has lived in Germany about what is going there, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but, but the White boogie man, always terrorizes the poor Blacks.
Click to expand...

And yet they risk drowning to get to Europe. Makes perfect sense in the minds of dumbass *******.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

bgrouse said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 20 years ago you would be saying the same thing about countries like Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy etc. Save you black supremacist bullshit for the mentally inferior white liberals. White people are NEVER left alone, even in our ancestoral homelands, that is why the EU is constantly attacking Poland, The Czech Republic and Hungary.
> 
> Learn about the anti-white movement in Europe or shut the fuck up.
> 
> 
> 
> And how are the black people getting on in Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ?
> 
> _Yeah exactly_.
> 
> They're getting sh*t on over there. So what's your problem ? Black ppl getting treated exactly the way you like. You should be happy. Right ?
> 
> Also black people are the low IQ savages. Right ?
> 
> And you have all that white male high IQ superior intellect in u right ?
> 
> So what's this idea that white people in those countries can’t hang on when they are around 90% of the population.
> 
> I mean. What's gonna happen ? Are black men gonna come into Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain and impregnate all the white women there ?
> 
> How is this white genocide gonna play out ?
> 
> Because we can't out smart you. Right ? We are the low IQ savages who ain't did sh*t in history and you're the superior race with all the intelligence
> 
> Hey - I'm just using the white supremacist dictionary.
> 
> So the idea that whites can’t maintain their influence in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy) at over 90% of the population and were they run everything
> 
> I mean, you must think white people in those countries (Germany, Austria, Sweden, Spain, Italy ) are an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at over 90% of the population, that just seems preposterous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's ask a black person who has lived in Germany about what is going there, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, but, but the White boogie man, always terrorizes the poor Blacks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And yet they risk drowning to get to Europe. Makes perfect sense in the minds of dumbass *******.
Click to expand...


LOL, yes, many Liberals act like Whites are the boogie man, who will abuse poor non-Whites, but then insist that Whites must take in non-Whites.

am, I missing something?
If Whites are like the boogie man racists, why would it be so important to bring in non-Whites?
is it
because, they want these non-Whites to get abused, or they want to wipe out Whites?


----------



## Markle

Paul Essien said:


> President Obama was'nt free to do anything to sh*t on white people (even were he so inclined), given his own need to attract white support in order to win election or pass any of his policy agenda.
> 
> There are no institutional structures in the U.S. in which black people exercise final and controlling authority: not in the school systems, labor market, justice system, housing markets, financial markets, or media.
> 
> As such, the ability of black folks to oppress white people simply does not exist.
> Even a black person who hates people and wants white people dead. He is in a position to kill no one, and if he were to try he would go to jail. Forever.
> 
> That’s not racism. Racism is when you can deny people jobs, housing, health care, decent educations, or their physical freedom via the justice system, thereby wrecking their lives.
> 
> And there are virtually no black folks who can do any of that. But there are white folks in positions to do those things, and who do them regularly.



Please quit your continuous whining.

Asians, Indians, Pakistanis and other races and nationalities face all the same difficulties and shortcomings you whine about but it does not prevent them from achieving incredible success here in America.  In fact, in the majority of instances, they outperform white Americans.

There is no need for anyone to oppress anyone else in order to be an immense success.

Why do you demand on being a victim rather than being a success?  Are you that dependent on the words of the Rev. Al Sharpton, Rev. Jesse Jackson, Minister Louis Farrakhan?  Why not listen and follow the words of successful blacks who encourage and demand that you have all the tools necessary to stop being a victim and start being a success?


----------



## Markle

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> LOL, as if an African American, a San Bushman, and an Egyptian Copt all are the same due to their roots back to Africa.
> 
> Finns, and Portuguese look, act, think, and speak much different.
> 
> Historically Portuguese enslaved millions, and Finland enslaved nada.
> 
> BTW, Portuguese look like Quadroons in comparison to Finns, having darker coloring, curlier hair, Dolichocephalic skulls etc.



Finland had a very low population.  The land was rocky and swampy at the same time.  Some Fins were taken as slaves due to their pure blond hair and blue eyes.  Others became Vikings.  Boundaries of the countries were far different than today as well.

Finland was part of Sweden and the Fins were treated very badly.


----------



## Unkotare

Paul Essien said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> FK Gandhi
> 
> He hated black people
> 
> As for MLK ? He preached peace and love and non violence and what did you do ? Killed him.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if that doesn't convince you, i'd offer this.  One thing i've seen that racists of all sorts can share together: unhappiness.  If someone does you wrong purely on racial terms then bring them to court because you have both an entire media machine plus the majority of the American public behind you and a set of laws that punishes that type of behavior. Otherwise, my advice would be to stop worrying about race and worry about yourself.  Lift yourself up as high as you want to and enjoy life while you've still got it cause it can tend to breeze by quickly.  America, unlike many other countries, gives you that option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice words. But we are living in a global system of white supremacy
> 
> Everywhere black people go on the planet in any significant numbers. We told the same thing
> 
> We don't want you to live here
> We don't want you to work here
> We don't want you to date her
> We don't want you to study here
> We don't want you to come here
> 
> I think you get the gist.
> 
> That's the reality. That's the truth. Racism-White supremacy dominates E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G. The Economics. The Politics. The Labour. The Laws
> 
> And I am 100% dominated by that system. That's does not mean white people are better. But it does mean that there idea of white supremacy is the most dominant on planet earth.
> 
> White people (And some foolish non whites) as a collective have allowed the white supremacists to have the most power.
> 
> Now I don't think all white ppl r Adolf Hitler but I DO think ALL white people have little bit of Hitler in them, and many more than let on.
> 
> So downplaying racism will backfire. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way, and that their hard work and intelligence are all that'll matter, they might slack up. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their effort and hard work and that's when white supremacy will hit you FULL FORCE.
> 
> To tell my nephew that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is _nice_, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world but rather him up for a terrible fall.
> 
> On the other hand, by discussing racism, black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in our way
Click to expand...






You and your exact counterpart racist idiots on the other side of the stupid-coin are well beyond fucking ridiculous. You assholes all deserve each other.


----------



## impuretrash

Unkotare said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> FK Gandhi
> 
> He hated black people
> 
> As for MLK ? He preached peace and love and non violence and what did you do ? Killed him.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if that doesn't convince you, i'd offer this.  One thing i've seen that racists of all sorts can share together: unhappiness.  If someone does you wrong purely on racial terms then bring them to court because you have both an entire media machine plus the majority of the American public behind you and a set of laws that punishes that type of behavior. Otherwise, my advice would be to stop worrying about race and worry about yourself.  Lift yourself up as high as you want to and enjoy life while you've still got it cause it can tend to breeze by quickly.  America, unlike many other countries, gives you that option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice words. But we are living in a global system of white supremacy
> 
> Everywhere black people go on the planet in any significant numbers. We told the same thing
> 
> We don't want you to live here
> We don't want you to work here
> We don't want you to date her
> We don't want you to study here
> We don't want you to come here
> 
> I think you get the gist.
> 
> That's the reality. That's the truth. Racism-White supremacy dominates E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G. The Economics. The Politics. The Labour. The Laws
> 
> And I am 100% dominated by that system. That's does not mean white people are better. But it does mean that there idea of white supremacy is the most dominant on planet earth.
> 
> White people (And some foolish non whites) as a collective have allowed the white supremacists to have the most power.
> 
> Now I don't think all white ppl r Adolf Hitler but I DO think ALL white people have little bit of Hitler in them, and many more than let on.
> 
> So downplaying racism will backfire. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way, and that their hard work and intelligence are all that'll matter, they might slack up. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their effort and hard work and that's when white supremacy will hit you FULL FORCE.
> 
> To tell my nephew that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is _nice_, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world but rather him up for a terrible fall.
> 
> On the other hand, by discussing racism, black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in our way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your exact counterpart racist idiots on the other side of the stupid-coin are well beyond fucking ridiculous. You assholes all deserve each other.
Click to expand...



Actually, Unkotare old bean...the alt-right would not exist if not for people like him.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Markle said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, as if an African American, a San Bushman, and an Egyptian Copt all are the same due to their roots back to Africa.
> 
> Finns, and Portuguese look, act, think, and speak much different.
> 
> Historically Portuguese enslaved millions, and Finland enslaved nada.
> 
> BTW, Portuguese look like Quadroons in comparison to Finns, having darker coloring, curlier hair, Dolichocephalic skulls etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the FACTS.
> 
> The *Swedish slave trade* mainly occurred in the early history of Sweden when the trade of _thralls_ (Old Norse: _þræll_) was one of the pillars of the Norse economy. During the raids, the Vikings often captured and enslaved militarily weaker peoples they encountered, but took the most slaves in raids of the British Isles and Slavs in Eastern Europe. This practice lasted in the 6th through 11th centuries until formally abolished in 1335. A smaller trade of African slaves happened during the 17th and 18th centuries[1], around the time Swedish overseas colonies were established in North America (1638) and in Africa (1650). It remained legal until 1813.
> 
> The thralls from Western Europe were mainly Franks, Anglo-Saxons, and Celts. Many Irish slaves were used in expeditions for the colonization of Iceland.[2] The Norse also took German, Baltic, Slavic and Latin slaves. The Vikings kept some slaves as servants and sold most captives in the Byzantine or Islamic markets.[_citation needed_] The slave trade was one of the pillars of the Norse economy during the 6th through 11th centuries.[_citation needed_] The Persian traveler Ibn Rustah described how Swedish Vikings, the Varangians or Rus, terrorized and enslaved the Slavs taken in their raids along the Volga River.
> 
> Thralldom was outlawed in 1335 by Magnus IV of Sweden for thralls "born by Christian parents" in Västergötland and Värend, being the last parts where it had remained legal.[3] This however, was only applicable within the borders of Sweden, which opened up for later slave trade in the colonies.
> 
> Sweden had treaties with England[4][5] and France[6] concerning slave trade, with Swedish vessels involved in the trans-Atlantic slave trade. Between 1784 and 1878, the country held minor colonies in the Caribbean. The Swedish island Saint-Barthélemy functioned as a duty-free port and became a major center for the Caribbean slave trade. Slaves were brought in tax free by foreign vessels and the Swedish king made a profit by collecting an export tax when slaves were shipped out. Sweden was also a major supplier of iron chains used in the slave trade.[7]
> 
> In 1847, slavery was abolished in all parts of Sweden, including the colonies, on the basis of a decision taken in 1846.[8] Slavery was ruled in Saint-Barthélemy under the _Ordinance concerning the Police of Slaves and free Coloured People_[9] dated 30 July 1787, original[10] in French dated 30 June 1787. The last legally owned slaves in the Swedish colony of Saint-Barthélemy were bought free by the state on October 9, 1847
> 
> Swedish slave trade - Wikipedia
Click to expand...


Uh, Finns, and Swedes are quite different peoples too, in fact Finns speak a totally different language family, of the Uralic branch.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> FK Gandhi
> 
> He hated black people
> 
> As for MLK ? He preached peace and love and non violence and what did you do ? Killed him.
> 
> 
> 
> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if that doesn't convince you, i'd offer this.  One thing i've seen that racists of all sorts can share together: unhappiness.  If someone does you wrong purely on racial terms then bring them to court because you have both an entire media machine plus the majority of the American public behind you and a set of laws that punishes that type of behavior. Otherwise, my advice would be to stop worrying about race and worry about yourself.  Lift yourself up as high as you want to and enjoy life while you've still got it cause it can tend to breeze by quickly.  America, unlike many other countries, gives you that option.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice words. But we are living in a global system of white supremacy
> 
> Everywhere black people go on the planet in any significant numbers. We told the same thing
> 
> We don't want you to live here
> We don't want you to work here
> We don't want you to date her
> We don't want you to study here
> We don't want you to come here
> 
> I think you get the gist.
> 
> That's the reality. That's the truth. Racism-White supremacy dominates E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G. The Economics. The Politics. The Labour. The Laws
> 
> And I am 100% dominated by that system. That's does not mean white people are better. But it does mean that there idea of white supremacy is the most dominant on planet earth.
> 
> White people (And some foolish non whites) as a collective have allowed the white supremacists to have the most power.
> 
> Now I don't think all white ppl r Adolf Hitler but I DO think ALL white people have little bit of Hitler in them, and many more than let on.
> 
> So downplaying racism will backfire. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way, and that their hard work and intelligence are all that'll matter, they might slack up. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their effort and hard work and that's when white supremacy will hit you FULL FORCE.
> 
> To tell my nephew that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is _nice_, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world but rather him up for a terrible fall.
> 
> On the other hand, by discussing racism, black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in our way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and your exact counterpart racist idiots on the other side of the stupid-coin are well beyond fucking ridiculous. You assholes all deserve each other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Unkotare old bean...the alt-right would not exist if not for people like him.
Click to expand...




Yeah, yeah, and he will say the same thing about you. 

 you both


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

Paul Essien said:


> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> FK Gandhi
> 
> He hated black people
> 
> As for MLK ? He preached peace and love and non violence and what did you do ? Killed him.
Click to expand...


So, a wonderful peaceful Gandhi was a racist Indian guy.
Interesting, because Liberals keep portraying racists as violent White guys.

Besides, neither Gandhi, nor MLK were the most important activists.

The most important activists were heavily Polish, like Witold Pilecki, Jan Karski, Irena Sendler, Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Ryszard Kuklinski.


----------



## impuretrash

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> FK Gandhi
> 
> He hated black people
> 
> As for MLK ? He preached peace and love and non violence and what did you do ? Killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, a wonderful peaceful Gandhi was a racist Indian guy.
> Interesting, because Liberals keep portraying racists as violent White guys.
> 
> Besides, neither Gandhi, nor MLK were the most important activists.
> 
> The most important activists were heavily Polish, like Witold Pilecki, Jan Karski, Irena Sendler, Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Ryszard Kuklinski.
Click to expand...



Just a heads up, Paul isn't real. I did some research.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

impuretrash said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the existence of white racists justify your racism?  For a moral standpoint, no.  If racism is bad, then racism is bad, no matter what form it might take.  I think MLK and other great political figures like Gandhi realized that you don't combat racism/bigotry with more of it.
> 
> 
> 
> FK Gandhi
> 
> He hated black people
> 
> As for MLK ? He preached peace and love and non violence and what did you do ? Killed him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, a wonderful peaceful Gandhi was a racist Indian guy.
> Interesting, because Liberals keep portraying racists as violent White guys.
> 
> Besides, neither Gandhi, nor MLK were the most important activists.
> 
> The most important activists were heavily Polish, like Witold Pilecki, Jan Karski, Irena Sendler, Eugene Lazowski, Henryk Slawik, or Ryszard Kuklinski.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Just a heads up, Paul isn't real. I did some research.
Click to expand...


????


----------



## impuretrash

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> ????



Plagiarism.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

impuretrash said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plagiarism.
Click to expand...


Like MLK?


----------



## GreenBean

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic. He had a home over on hilltop. That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now Turks are exclusively White?
> 
> But, the other day you called Greeks as non-White.
> 
> Turks are less White than Greeks, not only do they have more Middle-Eastern mixture, from mixing with Kurds, Arabs, and Iranians here, and there.
> They also have some Turkic mixture from Central-Asia, culturally they are Muslim, and Turkish speakers, alien to Europeans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turks are part of the Indo-European race .... for all intensive they're white although I am certain there is some African genes floating around ... like Sicilians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitites, Byzantines, and Galatians maybe examples of Indo-European speakers in Anatolia.
> 
> Turks in Anatolia however, are not Indo-European speakers.
> 
> While, it's true that Turks do have bits of Indo-European genes, they aren't dominant.
> 
> The dominant genes in Turkey are in fact Middle-Eastern genes, like in well the Middle-East, North-Africa, and well Southern Europe too.
Click to expand...

Dude .... aren't Middle-Eastern genes part of the Indo- European family and I am not talking linguistics I am talking racial genetic composition.  This is not my field of expertise so perhaps I misspoke but Arab, Semitic, North African, Indian and European are the same family. Naturally there is some me;ding at the edges such as sub Saharan Africa and north African racial groups and Indian with Asian


----------



## GreenBean

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, as if an African American, a San Bushman, and an Egyptian Copt all are the same due to their roots back to Africa.
> 
> Finns, and Portuguese look, act, think, and speak much different.
> 
> Historically Portuguese enslaved millions, and Finland enslaved nada.
> 
> BTW, Portuguese look like Quadroons in comparison to Finns, having darker coloring, curlier hair, Dolichocephalic skulls etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then there are the FACTS.
> 
> The *Swedish slave trade* mainly occurred in the early history of Sweden when the trade of _thralls_ (Old Norse: _þræll_) was one of the pillars of the Norse economy. During the raids, the Vikings often captured and enslaved militarily weaker peoples they encountered, but took the most slaves in raids of the British Isles and Slavs in Eastern Europe. This practice lasted in the 6th through 11th centuries until formally abolished in 1335. A smaller trade of African slaves happened during the 17th and 18th centuries[1], around the time Swedish overseas colonies were established in North America (1638) and in Africa (1650). It remained legal until 1813.
> 
> The thralls from Western Europe were mainly Franks, Anglo-Saxons, and Celts. Many Irish slaves were used in expeditions for the colonization of Iceland.[2] The Norse also took German, Baltic, Slavic and Latin slaves. The Vikings kept some slaves as servants and sold most captives in the Byzantine or Islamic markets.[_citation needed_] The slave trade was one of the pillars of the Norse economy during the 6th through 11th centuries.[_citation needed_] The Persian traveler Ibn Rustah described how Swedish Vikings, the Varangians or Rus, terrorized and enslaved the Slavs taken in their raids along the Volga River.
> 
> Thralldom was outlawed in 1335 by Magnus IV of Sweden for thralls "born by Christian parents" in Västergötland and Värend, being the last parts where it had remained legal.[3] This however, was only applicable within the borders of Sweden, which opened up for later slave trade in the colonies.
> 
> Sweden had treaties with England[4][5] and France[6] concerning slave trade, with Swedish vessels involved in the trans-Atlantic slave trade. Between 1784 and 1878, the country held minor colonies in the Caribbean. The Swedish island Saint-Barthélemy functioned as a duty-free port and became a major center for the Caribbean slave trade. Slaves were brought in tax free by foreign vessels and the Swedish king made a profit by collecting an export tax when slaves were shipped out. Sweden was also a major supplier of iron chains used in the slave trade.[7]
> 
> In 1847, slavery was abolished in all parts of Sweden, including the colonies, on the basis of a decision taken in 1846.[8] Slavery was ruled in Saint-Barthélemy under the _Ordinance concerning the Police of Slaves and free Coloured People_[9] dated 30 July 1787, original[10] in French dated 30 June 1787. The last legally owned slaves in the Swedish colony of Saint-Barthélemy were bought free by the state on October 9, 1847
> 
> Swedish slave trade - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh, Finns, and Swedes are quite different peoples too, in fact Finns speak a totally different language family, of the Uralic branch.
Click to expand...

Finnish is actually related to Korean  - go figure


----------



## GreenBean

Paul Essien said:


> I'm honest about being racist.


So was Hitler ... and we all know how that ended up


----------



## danielpalos

Diversity is clearly a strength, as implied by the maxim: the enemy of my enemy is my friend.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope

GreenBean said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic. He had a home over on hilltop. That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, now Turks are exclusively White?
> 
> But, the other day you called Greeks as non-White.
> 
> Turks are less White than Greeks, not only do they have more Middle-Eastern mixture, from mixing with Kurds, Arabs, and Iranians here, and there.
> They also have some Turkic mixture from Central-Asia, culturally they are Muslim, and Turkish speakers, alien to Europeans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turks are part of the Indo-European race .... for all intensive they're white although I am certain there is some African genes floating around ... like Sicilians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitites, Byzantines, and Galatians maybe examples of Indo-European speakers in Anatolia.
> 
> Turks in Anatolia however, are not Indo-European speakers.
> 
> While, it's true that Turks do have bits of Indo-European genes, they aren't dominant.
> 
> The dominant genes in Turkey are in fact Middle-Eastern genes, like in well the Middle-East, North-Africa, and well Southern Europe too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude .... aren't Middle-Eastern genes part of the Indo- European family and I am not talking linguistics I am talking racial genetic composition.  This is not my field of expertise so perhaps I misspoke but Arab, Semitic, North African, Indian and European are the same family. Naturally there is some me;ding at the edges such as sub Saharan Africa and north African racial groups and Indian with Asian
Click to expand...


There's a difference between Indo-European vs Caucasoid.


----------



## Some Guy

Paul Essien said:


> Nice words. But we are living in a global system of white supremacy
> 
> Everywhere black people go on the planet in any significant numbers. We told the same thing
> 
> We don't want you to live here
> We don't want you to work here
> We don't want you to date her
> We don't want you to study here
> We don't want you to come here
> 
> I think you get the gist.


Yep.  Turn the discussion into something we weren't talking about.  I.E. deflect.  We're talking America here dude, not the world.




Paul Essien said:


> That's the reality. That's the truth. Racism-White supremacy dominates E-V-E-R-Y-T-H-I-N-G. The Economics. The Politics. The Labour. The Laws


The laws like Affirmative Action which can see a black person jump a white person or Asian person for a job with lesser qualifications or a college with lower test scores?  The laws that see social safety nets put in place that support poor people which includes some black people? The politics where people are literally violently against the mere thought of someone being racist against black people?




Paul Essien said:


> And I am 100% dominated by that system. That's does not mean white people are better. But it does mean that there idea of white supremacy is the most dominant on planet earth.


Race war, plain and simple.  America may not be perfect but there's really no where else in the world quite like America where someone can work their ass off and really turn their fortunes around.  Blaming white people for everything today completely diminishes the civil rights movements of the 60's which actually did achieve equal rights from a law standpoint.  You can complain all you want about establishments like banks but the fact remains that anti-discrimination laws are there and can be prosecuted and there is a majority of the public behind you if you are legitimately discriminated against.




Paul Essien said:


> White people (And some foolish non whites) as a collective have allowed the white supremacists to have the most power.
> 
> Now I don't think all white ppl r Adolf Hitler but I DO think ALL white people have little bit of Hitler in them, and many more than let on.
> 
> So downplaying racism will backfire. If a person is led to believe that there are no obstacles in their way, and that their hard work and intelligence are all that'll matter, they might slack up. They may overestimate the extent to which whites will recognize their effort and hard work and that's when white supremacy will hit you FULL FORCE.
> 
> To tell my nephew that he can be anything he wants to be if he tries hard enough is _nice_, but unless I warn him about the obstacles in his path. I'm ill-suiting him for the real world but rather him up for a terrible fall.
> 
> On the other hand, by discussing racism, black people who are the targets of unjust treatment can steel themselves against the headwinds in our way


You're being ridiculous.  Keep your eye on the ball.  If you want to argue that black people on the whole have it worse than whites as a starting point than you're onto something, but that doesn't necessarily have to do with whites forcing the black community as a whole to have a 70% rate of children born to single mothers while single motherhood is the best correlation to poverty in America.  I'm all for kids being educated about what they'll face as they grow up and as they become adults but telling them that all white people want to hold them down simply relegates them to a life of unhappiness and failure.

I'm a vice president of a local foundation that gives college scholarships to young burn survivors.  Our corporate sponsors have told us that they basically need to see diversity in who we give our scholarships too or they can't give us any money.  There's hardly any corporation in America that doesn't want to hire qualified black people to work for them.  Even if you want to be cynical and say they just want to do it cause it's a good look for them then fine, but the fact remains that they do!  I can fully acknowledge that many black Americans don't have the jumping off point that many white Americans do and it'll take a lot of dedication and hard work to turn it around.  But pretending that all white people are out to get you as some excuse for not even trying is the much bigger reason why there's tragically too many poor, crime-ridden black communities. 

Jesse Jackson and Al Sharpton are out there getting themselves rich by telling black communities that the white man is out to get them.  How's that worked out?  Don't you think it's time for a new strategy?  How bout trying to tell disenfranchised young black people that "hey, it might look bleak but you can do it.  The only thing that's different is the color of your skin and skin color doesn't matter.  Work hard in school, learn as much as you can, stay away from crime, take advantage of opportunities available to you to go to college and you can succeed and be happy."  Is that such a horrible message?


----------



## danielpalos

A more Perfect Union of States is clearly an example of "strength through diverse unity".


----------



## Vastator

danielpalos said:


> A more Perfect Union of States is clearly an example of "strength through diverse unity".


And is also an example of an intra-fraternal union of diversity, from western cultue.  Not a extracultural- multiracial one... Thank you for illustrating the already proven point.


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A more Perfect Union of States is clearly an example of "strength through diverse unity".
> 
> 
> 
> And is also an example of an intra-fraternal union of diversity, from western cultue.  Not a extracultural- multiracial one... Thank you for illustrating the already proven point.
Click to expand...

What point?  Are any races excluded from our Union of more Perfect States?


----------



## Vastator

danielpalos said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A more Perfect Union of States is clearly an example of "strength through diverse unity".
> 
> 
> 
> And is also an example of an intra-fraternal union of diversity, from western cultue.  Not a extracultural- multiracial one... Thank you for illustrating the already proven point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point?  Are any races excluded from our Union of more Perfect States?
Click to expand...

At it's inception?  Absolutely.  Read up on "slavery in america" for details...


----------



## GreenBean

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GreenBean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, now Turks are exclusively White?
> 
> But, the other day you called Greeks as non-White.
> 
> Turks are less White than Greeks, not only do they have more Middle-Eastern mixture, from mixing with Kurds, Arabs, and Iranians here, and there.
> They also have some Turkic mixture from Central-Asia, culturally they are Muslim, and Turkish speakers, alien to Europeans
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Turks are part of the Indo-European race .... for all intensive they're white although I am certain there is some African genes floating around ... like Sicilians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitites, Byzantines, and Galatians maybe examples of Indo-European speakers in Anatolia.
> 
> Turks in Anatolia however, are not Indo-European speakers.
> 
> While, it's true that Turks do have bits of Indo-European genes, they aren't dominant.
> 
> The dominant genes in Turkey are in fact Middle-Eastern genes, like in well the Middle-East, North-Africa, and well Southern Europe too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude .... aren't Middle-Eastern genes part of the Indo- European family and I am not talking linguistics I am talking racial genetic composition.  This is not my field of expertise so perhaps I misspoke but Arab, Semitic, North African, Indian and European are the same family. Naturally there is some me;ding at the edges such as sub Saharan Africa and north African racial groups and Indian with Asian
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's a difference between Indo-European vs Caucasoid.
Click to expand...

Thanks - I stand corrected


----------



## impuretrash

Some Guy said:


> Yep.  Turn the discussion into something we weren't talking about.  I.E. deflect.  We're talking America here dude, not the world.



There's a reason his reply seems to have little bearing on the discussion at hand. Because he copy pastes content from other sources that sometimes date back years.


----------



## Conservative65

TheOldSchool said:


> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.



It welcomed LEGAL immigrants.  You support illegals and that is a type of diversity that shouldn't exist.


----------



## impuretrash

Conservative65 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It welcomed LEGAL immigrants.  You support illegals and that is a type of diversity that shouldn't exist.
Click to expand...


It's a fantasy to think that south of the border and mideast 3rd worlders are the same as the  european settlers and immigrants that built this nation, legal or not.


----------



## Conservative65

impuretrash said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It welcomed LEGAL immigrants.  You support illegals and that is a type of diversity that shouldn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a fantasy to think that south of the border and mideast 3rd worlders are the same as the  european settlers and immigrants that built this nation, legal or not.
Click to expand...


Illegal and south of the border doesn't make for a good combination.


----------



## defcon4

impuretrash said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It welcomed LEGAL immigrants.  You support illegals and that is a type of diversity that shouldn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a fantasy to think that south of the border and mideast 3rd worlders are the same as the  european settlers and immigrants that built this nation, legal or not.
Click to expand...

Listen to this bullshit by OldFool: _"The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all."_
The U.S. became superpower before the 1965. Globalist "sponsored" Immigration Act. Since then the U.S. is on a steady decline. (before the morons start their crap that we still are, I did not say we weren't, I said steady decline)


----------



## impuretrash

Conservative65 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It welcomed LEGAL immigrants.  You support illegals and that is a type of diversity that shouldn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a fantasy to think that south of the border and mideast 3rd worlders are the same as the  european settlers and immigrants that built this nation, legal or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Illegal and south of the border doesn't make for a good combination.
Click to expand...


Friendly reminder that these people hate you.


----------



## Conservative65

defcon4 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It welcomed LEGAL immigrants.  You support illegals and that is a type of diversity that shouldn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a fantasy to think that south of the border and mideast 3rd worlders are the same as the  european settlers and immigrants that built this nation, legal or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to this bullshit by OldFool: _"The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all."_
> The U.S. became superpower before the 1965. Globalist "sponsored" Immigration Act. Since then the U.S. is on a steady decline. (before the morons start their crap that we still are, I did not say we weren't, I said steady decline)
Click to expand...


The diversity that old fool thinks makes us stronger is like having a chain with multiple capacity links in it and expecting the chain to be able to hold to the level of the strongest link instead of the weakest.


----------



## Vastator

defcon4 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, diversity is terrible.  The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It welcomed LEGAL immigrants.  You support illegals and that is a type of diversity that shouldn't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a fantasy to think that south of the border and mideast 3rd worlders are the same as the  european settlers and immigrants that built this nation, legal or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Listen to this bullshit by OldFool: _"The U.S. didn't become the lone word superpower because it welcomed immigrants of all faiths, races, and backgrounds, after all."_
> The U.S. became superpower before the 1965. Globalist "sponsored" Immigration Act. Since then the U.S. is on a steady decline. (before the morons start their crap that we still are, I did not say we weren't, I said steady decline)
Click to expand...

A fact no liberals want to address...


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> A more Perfect Union of States is clearly an example of "strength through diverse unity".
> 
> 
> 
> And is also an example of an intra-fraternal union of diversity, from western cultue.  Not a extracultural- multiracial one... Thank you for illustrating the already proven point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What point?  Are any races excluded from our Union of more Perfect States?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At it's inception?  Absolutely.  Read up on "slavery in america" for details...
Click to expand...

Not all blacks were slaves.


----------



## Vastator

No one said they were...


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> No one said they were...


Which race was excluded from our Union?


----------



## Vastator

danielpalos said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were...
> 
> 
> 
> Which race was excluded from our Union?
Click to expand...

You look at the founding body of governance and tell me.


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were...
> 
> 
> 
> Which race was excluded from our Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look at the founding body of governance and tell me.
Click to expand...

None?  Our original Constitution is both gender and race neutral, from Inception.


----------



## Vastator

danielpalos said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were...
> 
> 
> 
> Which race was excluded from our Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look at the founding body of governance and tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None?  Our original Constitution is both gender and race neutral, from Inception.
Click to expand...

Yeah? You might want to read up a bit more on that...


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one said they were...
> 
> 
> 
> Which race was excluded from our Union?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You look at the founding body of governance and tell me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> None?  Our original Constitution is both gender and race neutral, from Inception.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah? You might want to read up a bit more on that...
Click to expand...

I did.  It is not in our federal Constitution.  You are referring to State Constitutions.

Here is what our federal Constitution has to say about it:  _The Citizens of each State shall be entitled to all Privileges and Immunities of Citizens in the several States._


----------



## Vastator

“To be consistent with existing and probably unalterable prejudices in the U.S. freed blacks ought to be permanently removed beyond the region occupied by or allotted to a White population." -James Madison


----------



## danielpalos

Vastator said:


> “To be consistent with existing and probably unalterable prejudices in the U.S. freed blacks ought to be permanently removed beyond the region occupied by or allotted to a White population." -James Madison


The South reneged on our Declaration of Independence; "just a bunch of renegades", that is all.


----------



## Vastator

The number of purely white people in the world is proportionably very small.... I could wish their Numbers were increased. "- Benjamin Franklin 

Why increase the Sons of Africa, by Planting them in America?”-Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Vastator

Where was there ever a confederacy of republics united as these states are...or, in which the people were so drawn together by religion, blood, language, manners, and customs?- John Taylor


----------



## Vastator

“Providence has been pleased to give this one connected country to one united people, a people descended from the same ancestors, speaking the same language, professing the same religion, attached to the same principles of government,very similar in their manners and customs.”-John Jay


----------



## Vastator

Brother of Hariette Beecher Stowe,  author of Uncle Toms Cabin...
 “Do your duty first to the colored people here; educate them, Christianize them, and then colonize them.”


Henry Ward Beecher


----------



## Vastator

I make no war upon the South nor upon slavery in the South. I have no squeamish sensitiveness upon the subject of slavery, nor morbid sympathy for the slave. I plead the cause of the rights of white freemen. I would preserve for free white labor a fair country, a rich inheritance, where the sons of toil, of my own race and own color, can live without the disgrace which association with negro slavery brings upon free labor. I stand for the inviolability of free territory. It shall remain free, so far as my voice or vote can aid in the preservation of its character.

. . . O, for the honor of the North for the fair fame of our green hills and valleys, be firm in this crisis be true to your country and your race. The white laborer of the North claims your service; he demands that you stand firm to his interests and his rights; that you preserve the future homes of his children, on the distant shores of the Pacific, from the degradation and dishonor of negro servitude. Where the negro slave labors, the free white man cannot labor by his side without sharing in his degradation and disgrace.-1847 Representative Wilmot NY

Even the "Yankees" of the north so despised the idea of a nonhomogeneous America; that many lobbied to dissallow blacks even being brought into any newly acquired territories,  under any terms. Even as slaves...


----------



## Andylusion

Uncensored2008 said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> What is the cultural difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tutsi, Hutu.
> 
> Read a book.
Click to expand...


So, I did read a book.  And ironically, I came to the opposite conclusion.

Since the book is not online, I'll quote a link which said exactly what I have read.

"Hutus and Tutsis have the same language; the same religion; the same culture. They have lived intermingled for centuries on the same land,"

"According to one theory, the Tutsis were a distinct group which arrived later than the Hutus, living peaceably alongside them in some areas, enslaving them in others. Other studies say there is no proof the two were ever distinct peoples"

"Despite the stereotypical variation in appearance - tall Tutsis, squat Hutus - anthropologists say they are ethnically indistinguishable"

Guide to the Zaire crisis: The difference between a Hutu and a Tutsi

During the genocide, members of the Hutu death squads routinely dropped off Tutsis family members to save havens, before going out to kill more.

Point being, it is ridiculous to claim they had a cultural difference, since the majority were interrelated.   It was purely black on black racism.  Not even cultural-ism... just racism.  It was simply, we don't like people who are "tutsis".  It wasn't because of any other reason than that.


----------



## Coyote

Andylusion said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many genocide movements didn't involve multiculturalism as a factor?
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> What is the cultural difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tutsi, Hutu.
> 
> Read a book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I did read a book.  And ironically, I came to the opposite conclusion.
> 
> Since the book is not online, I'll quote a link which said exactly what I have read.
> 
> "Hutus and Tutsis have the same language; the same religion; the same culture. They have lived intermingled for centuries on the same land,"
> 
> "According to one theory, the Tutsis were a distinct group which arrived later than the Hutus, living peaceably alongside them in some areas, enslaving them in others. Other studies say there is no proof the two were ever distinct peoples"
> 
> "Despite the stereotypical variation in appearance - tall Tutsis, squat Hutus - anthropologists say they are ethnically indistinguishable"
> 
> Guide to the Zaire crisis: The difference between a Hutu and a Tutsi
> 
> During the genocide, members of the Hutu death squads routinely dropped off Tutsis family members to save havens, before going out to kill more.
> 
> Point being, it is ridiculous to claim they had a cultural difference, since the majority were interrelated.   It was purely black on black racism.  Not even cultural-ism... just racism.  It was simply, we don't like people who are "tutsis".  It wasn't because of any other reason than that.
Click to expand...

It's not even racism.  It's tribal or ethnic.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Coyote said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rwanda.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right.
> 
> What is the cultural difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tutsi, Hutu.
> 
> Read a book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, I did read a book.  And ironically, I came to the opposite conclusion.
> 
> Since the book is not online, I'll quote a link which said exactly what I have read.
> 
> "Hutus and Tutsis have the same language; the same religion; the same culture. They have lived intermingled for centuries on the same land,"
> 
> "According to one theory, the Tutsis were a distinct group which arrived later than the Hutus, living peaceably alongside them in some areas, enslaving them in others. Other studies say there is no proof the two were ever distinct peoples"
> 
> "Despite the stereotypical variation in appearance - tall Tutsis, squat Hutus - anthropologists say they are ethnically indistinguishable"
> 
> Guide to the Zaire crisis: The difference between a Hutu and a Tutsi
> 
> During the genocide, members of the Hutu death squads routinely dropped off Tutsis family members to save havens, before going out to kill more.
> 
> Point being, it is ridiculous to claim they had a cultural difference, since the majority were interrelated.   It was purely black on black racism.  Not even cultural-ism... just racism.  It was simply, we don't like people who are "tutsis".  It wasn't because of any other reason than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's not even racism.  It's tribal or ethnic.
Click to expand...


{Tell me about the difference in their cultures}



{
According to many scholars, Hutus first settled in the Great Lakes region of Central Africa between five hundred and one thousand BC. Generally speaking, Hutus were an agricultural people who lived in large family groups.

The Tutsis, also known as Watutsis, were a nomadic people who began arriving in the Great Lakes region from Ethiopia some four hundred years ago. Eventually, the Tutsis settled amongst the Hutus – adopting their language, beliefs and customs.

But economic differences between the groups soon began to form. The Tutsis as cattle-herders were often in a position of economic dominance to the soil-tilling Hutus. That is not to say that all Tutsis were wealthy and all Hutus were poor, but in many areas, like Rwanda, the minority Tutsis ruled the Hutus.}

The Heart of the Hutu-Tutsi Conflict

The issue is 100% cultural. No one ever said race, you are simply trying to move the goal posts after being taken to the woodshed.


----------



## Andylusion

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic. He had a home over on hilltop. That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went out there for dinner with his wife, and we got to talking about why the lived so far away.   The answer was simple.  The neighborhood where they lived went from being working class, to crap.   First stuff started disappearing.   Then a man tried to climb in throw the kitchen window.   Friends and neighbors sold off and left.
> 
> But the end was when she was delivering a meal to an elderly man across the street, and a woman came and started accusing her of all kinds of things.  The wife was dumbfounded.  She had never seen this woman before in her life, and no idea where she even came from, let alone lived.
> 
> Next thing a riot broke out, people stole everything that was on her.  A dozen police showed up to disbanded the riot.   This man and his wife, never even went back to their home.   Asked someone else to go through and collect their keepsakes and high value items.   But everything else they left with the house and sold as in.   They lived in a hotel, and then a rental, and then got this house an hour away from the city.
> 
> Of course you know what I'm going to say, don't you?    You knew it half way through this story.   The man breaking in through the window, was black.  The woman that accused her on the street was black.   The people the rioted and stole everything she had, and started beating her, were all black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well first off. There are 2 sides 2 every story. I'm only getting ur white supremacist version.
> 
> First ppl like u or ur friend who rationalize their racism on the basis of their personal experiences with members of the group they dislike, r always being highly selective when it comes 2 the experiences from which u think u should draw conclusions.
> 
> After all, if ur and ur friend negative experiences with blacks prove that blacks are bad people, then by definition, anyone who had had good experiences with black people would be able to say that all blacks are good people. Right ?
> 
> An argument every bit as silly, but just as logical, given ur original line of reasoning.
> 
> I mean. If you wanted to go down the road of personal experiences, then black people have WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more negative experiences with whites, than whites have with blacks.
> 
> There are 36 million black ppl in the USA. Even if you or your friend had encountered dozens of blk folks who had rubbed you the wrong way, this would be such a small and obviously unrepresentative sample.
> 
> Secondly how many bad experiences with other whites are you or your friend forgetting, which didn’t lead you to generalize about white folks as a group ?
> 
> Studies show ppl remember stereotype-confirming behavior in those who are considered different, while ignoring the many times members of their own group did the same things.
> 
> So when a black person robs, to you and your friend that triggers pre-existing set of beliefs, that can be applied to explain the behavior.
> 
> So white ppl can do (and do do) all the same things as blacks, but ull viewed them as individuals, while blacks who do anything negative are viewed through a racial group lens.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you say to us "there is racism!"...... yes.   Yes there is.   And it's your people that are causing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This silly idea that white people are racist because of what black people do is easily debunked by the fact that even in places where there are hardly no black people. Places like Russia, Serbia, Poland or Croatia. Places where they're not even around black people, barely speak to black people. They'll come forward with the exactly the same stereotypes as you and others. There is a major far right movement over there. Check it out.
> 
> So black people are the cause of the research indicating that job applicants with white sounding names have a 50 percent better chance of being called back then black-sounding names, even when all qualifications are the same?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the study that found white job applicants with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black applicants without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the massive nationwide study that estimated at least 1 million cases of blatant job discrimination against blacks?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the fact that black males with college degrees are almost twice as likely as whites to be out of work?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the evidence suggesting millions of cases of race-based housing discrimination against blk people each yr
> 
> So black people are the cause the reports of blatant racism practiced by Wells Fargo, which was deliberately roping black borrowers (to whom they referred as “mud people”) into high-cost loans, targeting them for these instruments, and even falsifying credit histories to make black applicants look like greater risks than they were, so as to justify the scam?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the way whites in the New Orleans area conspired after the flooding of the city to keep blacks from returning and being able to find housing on equitable terms, if at all?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the data from the Justice Department, to the effect that blacks are far more likely than whites to have their cars and persons searched after a traffic stop, even though whites, when searched, are more than four times as likely to have drugs or other illegal contraband on them?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the fact that millions of black men who are ex-felons and have paid their debt to society are permanently blocked from voting ?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the research that shows black students being suspended and expelled from school at far higher rates than white students, even though there are no significant differences in the rates at which students of different races violate serious school rules?
> 
> So black people are the cause the story about how _National Review_ columnist John Derbyshire told Harvard law students that black achievement lags behind white achievement because blacks are biologically inferior to whites?
> 
> And black ppl are the cause of that. Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop committing crime.  Stop breaking the law.    Every single time black people move into a neighborhood, and there ends up being crime... you are creating racists people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. So racism is black people's fault now ?
> 
> So if black people had zero crime everything would be fine and dandy ?
> 
> Is that what you're seriously saying ?
> 
> Black don't commit any more crimes than whites. What happens is that black people are punished more for any crimes where as white people are let off because we live in a system of white supremacy/.
> 
> For example.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky.  I have been fortunate to know wonderful, kickass, standing for what is right, black people.  Some of my closest friends I have ever had in my whole life, have been black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you was a white supremacist.
> 
> *I didn't say you hated black people. *Although I think you do.
> 
> White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.
> 
> Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people
> 
> A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy.
> 
> Your argument about your "kickass" black friends is like a wife beater saying “but I’m married to a woman!” every time he beats his wife of girlfriend and claiming so he can’t have no sexism in him.
> 
> There were many whites who supported slavery and Jim Crow segregation as social systems, and yet, managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people.
> 
> Ever watched Django Unchained and his relationship with Stephen ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that couple, never met a black person until they were stealing their stuff.  Until they were breaking in their home.  Until they were attacking his wife.
> 
> Yeah, they don't like black people.   But like a beaten abused wife, doesn't like men anymore.... a person that has only known criminal black people likely isn't going to be fond of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's about white people's feelings. Right ? We should only care when white people suffer.
> 
> And because white people have a system to back them. I can bet that the person who you say broke into her home and attacked his wife will spend a long time in Shawshank.
> 
> So what's your point ?
> 
> Unlike the many cops who kill black people and walk.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> STOP COMMITTING CRIME.   STOP BREAKING THE LAW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why don't you white people stop committing crime ?
> 
> *Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. *
> 
> That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.
> 
> The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They're almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.
> 
> For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they're not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.
> 
> For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.
> 
> Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will b hard pressed 2 find good legal representation. And in most cases were not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.
> 
> And even after they do their time they don't get 2 start clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one will hire u.
> 2) Most professional licences r out of the question.
> 3) For the first 5 years u can't get public housing (just when u need it most)
> 4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.
> 
> Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.
> 
> And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.
> 
> Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year
> 
> And the worst thing about your argument is this.
> *
> The main criminals are white*
> 
> You should focus your attentions on your fellow white brothers around Europe and the USA who cause *FAR* more damage have a far bigger impact than any black street criminal. Those white Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are almost exclusively white, though some Uzbeks and other ethnic minorities are presented among their ranks.
> 
> Italian crime is exclusive: Neapolitan camorra. European crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power, prestige and money. Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
> 
> In France there are strong Algerian immigrant gangs and organizations but the upper echelon of French organizations are white. Very few black criminals have risen to the top there or in Britain despite numerous black criminals in those countries.
> 
> Now how this effects on people in the Europe and USA and their safety ?
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into Europe and the USA. Then, there are the stockbroker jugglers, into bonds and securities who are also criminals and who are the main reason why the average whites are in the deep S**T, lose their homes, insurances, get laid off from work. They affect the real security of white people many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gang-banger.
> 
> They are also serious players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians.
> 
> This has been documented for decades by now. They smuggle illegal DVDS, tobacco, are involved in the sex trade, identity fraud, benefit fraud. You name they are in it. You don’t know anything.
> 
> *You don’t know the economics of the real big crime scene.*
> 
> I wish you would stop popping up with these theories and me having to smack you down again.
> 
> It's lilke Whack-A-Mole with you. You most likely think you are not racist because you see racism as requiring hatred and false beliefs. Therefore as long as you stick to contempt and “science” your think your safe.
> 
> Racism by blacks against whites is extremely minor compared to white racism against blacks.
> 
> The Media
> The Criminal justice system
> The Prison industrial complex
> The Businesses
> The Corporations as far as hiring practices and personnel treatment
> The School system
> The Healthcare system
> The Politics
> All play enormous parts in some way or another against the black community.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are killed by other black people.  How about you fix that first.  Come whining about racism, after you fix your race so people don't hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you move to the old black on black crime argument ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are more black people killed by black people than by the Police.
> 
> True. But guess what ?
> 
> *That would have been true 100 years ago.*
> 
> But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?
> 
> No. So why is it now ?
> 
> The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.
> 
> When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""
> 
> But that would have been just as true.
> 
> The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"
> 
> With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they are not breaking into homes, or dealing drugs, or anything.  They follow the law.  That's why we don't hate them.  They are good people.   How about you do that.  Try being good people. Stop glorifying evil, and start living right.  Put down your pot, and pick up a hammer, start working for a living, and your family.
> 
> The Mexican next door to me, is a home builder.  Wonderful family.   I wish everyone was like them.  Other people work.  Spend more time doing something of value, and less time smoking pot, stealing stuff, and wondering why everyone hates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and if those Mexican's started robbing or doing bad stuff all of sudden that would trigger the white supremacist in you.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with all the gangster rap, and play real music
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's real music ?
> 
> Because I hate to tell you this but most rap music purchases and downloads are made by your people. That is; white people.
> 
> If white folks were interested in buying CDs by rap artists who sang about radical social transformation, racism and community uplift (n yeah there r many artists out there) then that’s the music that wud b churned out in larger numbers.
> 
> But white ppl aren’t looking 2 buy songs about overthrowing the system from which u benefit.
> 
> It's whites that have made the thug image has been marketable, and thus created a financial incentive for black artists to play image but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
> 
> _By the way, whites believed black men were thugs long before 50 Cent and Rick Ross_
Click to expand...


*Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.*​
Yes.  People tend to have a negative impression of others, after they beat and rob you.*
*
*And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.*​
He didn't "have a cadillac dealership".  He was a mechanic.  Just an average mechanic.  He didn't make millions.  Nor did it have anything to do with .... white supremacy.  He got a job there, because he worked really good as a mechanic at crappy shops... earned a reputation for quality, and got hired on because he was willing to do an apprenticeship position for $10/hour, until he proved he was able to work on Cadillac's without breaking them.... just like the two black guys that worked there.   Which obviously the black guys got their job due to white supremacy too.....
*
And why was he able to move so easily ?*​
Because he saved money and paid off debt.   The house in the city was paid for in full.  When he moved, he moved with cash.   It's called "being smart with money".   Anyone that is stupid... and is buried in debt, will have a hard time moving.   I was the same way when I was in debt. I couldn't do anything.  Must have been the anti-white pro-black racism.... right?   Moron.

*Well first off. There are 2 sides 2 every story. I'm only getting ur white supremacist version.*​
You can rationalize all you want.  That just makes you no better than a Klan member.

*So black people are the cause of the research indicating that job applicants with white sounding names have a 50 percent better chance of being called back then black-sounding names, even when all qualifications are the same?*​
Yes.  You know what Asians do when they come to the US?   They change their name, so they can be apart of society, and succeed.     At a church, we had a women come here from Singapore.  Her name was Huichun. (way-chun).   When she came to the US, she changed her name to .....  Jessica.   Oddly she had no problem finding a job, because she wanted to blend in with society, be a part of the community, and succeed in her life.

If you intentionally do things to separate yourself from the community.... don't blame the community when you are not able to succeed.

Seriously doing stuff like that and complaining about the consequences, just makes you an idiot.

It's like joining the national vegan society, and showing up with beef jerky at the members meetings.... then complaining when you are kicked out.  That makes you a MORON.  You are an IDIOT if you do that.

*So black people are the cause of the fact that millions of black men who are ex-felons and have paid their debt to society are permanently blocked from voting ?*​
Here's a thought.  Don't commit felonies.  Try it.   Sorry, I have no sympathy for people who commit anything close to a felony and end up in prison.   You don't get to complain when you get out of prison.  You are lucky we let you live.  Most of those people in times gone past will be killed.  White or black.   We used to hang people for simply being with a horse thief, when a horse thief was caught.

Now you people just go to prison, which is a million times better than prisons back then, and when you get out you complain?   No.  You are lucky to be alive, let alone out of prison.  Keep your mouth shut, and find yourself a job.  Burger King is hiring, and you should not only accept it, but like it, and never whine again.

*But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?*​
That's not the point.  As long as you focus on 'perceived' racism, instead of fixing your own problems, then your problems will never go away.   You can whine and cry about this until your last dying breath, and you will simply die pointlessly.   

I know you don't believe that, but it doesn't matter what you do or don't believe.  The fact is, as long as you keep making excuses for black on black murders and crime, because of some mythical white supremacy.... your people will continue to commit mass genocide against yourselves.

And I'll even give you a little hint.   You know what minority is least likely to be pulled over by police?  Asians.  You want to know why?  Because they commit the least amount of crime of any group, including whites.

So here's the fix..... If you stop your people from committing crimes... if the least likely minority group to ever commit a crime, then police will stop pulling over black people.   If Blacks are the least likely to do drugs of any group, police will stop searching black people's cars.  And millions of people will stop having any problem with black people.    Again, there are Asians in my condo area, and everyone is glad they are here.  Why? Because they NEVER cause problems.   Never vandalize.  Never steal, never do drugs or deal drugs.   Everyone is happy they are here.

*When you change your reputation, the way people perceive you will change as well.*

This idea that somehow if you just whine, and cry, and post your meaningless babble, and your endless stats that you think prove something.... is going to magically make other people view your minority differently.... is IDIOTIC.

You people have been doing posts just like these for 30 years.... I remember reading exactly this stuff back in the 1990s, and guess what.... nothing has changed.  Nothing has improved.  Nothing has turned any better.  Clinton didn't make it better.  Bush didn't make it better.  Obama didn't make it better.  Trump isn't going to make it better.  Nothing you people do will make it better.  All your marches, and your screaming, and your movements and protests..... NOTHING WILL MAKE IT BETTER.

What will make it better, is if you put away the drugs... put away the violence... put away the criminality... stop defending evil people.... stop complaining when justice is served.... and start being better people.   That is your solution.  Stop being bad.... start being good.

*Prove all the white supremacist wrong.  Do that.  Prove them wrong.  Not say they are wrong, not whine they exist.... PROVE THEM WRONG.*

Have the absolute lowest drug use numbers of any minority.
Have the absolute lowest crime rate numbers of any minority.
Make finding a black person in prison, as rare as finding a unicorn.
Make blacks having a family, where husband and wife are married, and together, as common as grass.
Make blacks on welfare, as rare as moon rocks, because you are all working for a living.

Change your minority so that you are an example that white people want to be like.  Make Asians have to fight you to have the top spot on the income ladder, because you are all succeeding in life and your career.

Prove the white supremacists wrong.   Because right now, everything you posted isn't convincing anyone.   It's not.   Trust me, it's not.


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not going to like my answer, but it is the truth. I personally know people who are racists. I worked with them.
> 
> 
> 
> OK. Let's stop right here.
> 
> This is a common tactic that whites supremacist try 2 do. The try 2 paint themselves as the voice of reason. The neutral one. The objective one.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when you listen to their story, you know why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let me guess ? I've not read below but it's probably some "I was beaten, robbed by a black person" story.
> 
> Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a man who worked here in Columbus as a mechanic. He had a home over on hilltop. That's a suburb of Columbus, just 10 minutes from downtown where he worked at a Cadillac dealership.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why did he have a Cadillac dealership ? Because the system of white supremacy and why was he living in burbs because of the system of white supremacy. And why did he get a job as mechanic because whites have a huge advantage in the employment market.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> He ended up moving to Cardington, which is a 1hour drive out of the city.
> View attachment 149993
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why was he able to move so easily ?
> 
> Because of the system of racism white supremacy. With the help of mortgage discrimination, redlining, zoning laws and so-called “market forces” pricing many blacks out of the better housing markets (even though whites only got into those markets because of government subsidies and preferences, both private and public.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went out there for dinner with his wife, and we got to talking about why the lived so far away.   The answer was simple.  The neighborhood where they lived went from being working class, to crap.   First stuff started disappearing.   Then a man tried to climb in throw the kitchen window.   Friends and neighbors sold off and left.
> 
> But the end was when she was delivering a meal to an elderly man across the street, and a woman came and started accusing her of all kinds of things.  The wife was dumbfounded.  She had never seen this woman before in her life, and no idea where she even came from, let alone lived.
> 
> Next thing a riot broke out, people stole everything that was on her.  A dozen police showed up to disbanded the riot.   This man and his wife, never even went back to their home.   Asked someone else to go through and collect their keepsakes and high value items.   But everything else they left with the house and sold as in.   They lived in a hotel, and then a rental, and then got this house an hour away from the city.
> 
> Of course you know what I'm going to say, don't you?    You knew it half way through this story.   The man breaking in through the window, was black.  The woman that accused her on the street was black.   The people the rioted and stole everything she had, and started beating her, were all black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well first off. There are 2 sides 2 every story. I'm only getting ur white supremacist version.
> 
> First ppl like u or ur friend who rationalize their racism on the basis of their personal experiences with members of the group they dislike, r always being highly selective when it comes 2 the experiences from which u think u should draw conclusions.
> 
> After all, if ur and ur friend negative experiences with blacks prove that blacks are bad people, then by definition, anyone who had had good experiences with black people would be able to say that all blacks are good people. Right ?
> 
> An argument every bit as silly, but just as logical, given ur original line of reasoning.
> 
> I mean. If you wanted to go down the road of personal experiences, then black people have WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY more negative experiences with whites, than whites have with blacks.
> 
> There are 36 million black ppl in the USA. Even if you or your friend had encountered dozens of blk folks who had rubbed you the wrong way, this would be such a small and obviously unrepresentative sample.
> 
> Secondly how many bad experiences with other whites are you or your friend forgetting, which didn’t lead you to generalize about white folks as a group ?
> 
> Studies show ppl remember stereotype-confirming behavior in those who are considered different, while ignoring the many times members of their own group did the same things.
> 
> So when a black person robs, to you and your friend that triggers pre-existing set of beliefs, that can be applied to explain the behavior.
> 
> So white ppl can do (and do do) all the same things as blacks, but ull viewed them as individuals, while blacks who do anything negative are viewed through a racial group lens.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> And then you say to us "there is racism!"...... yes.   Yes there is.   And it's your people that are causing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This silly idea that white people are racist because of what black people do is easily debunked by the fact that even in places where there are hardly no black people. Places like Russia, Serbia, Poland or Croatia. Places where they're not even around black people, barely speak to black people. They'll come forward with the exactly the same stereotypes as you and others. There is a major far right movement over there. Check it out.
> 
> So black people are the cause of the research indicating that job applicants with white sounding names have a 50 percent better chance of being called back then black-sounding names, even when all qualifications are the same?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the study that found white job applicants with criminal records have a better chance of being called back for an interview than black applicants without one, even when all the qualifications are the same?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the massive nationwide study that estimated at least 1 million cases of blatant job discrimination against blacks?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the fact that black males with college degrees are almost twice as likely as whites to be out of work?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the evidence suggesting millions of cases of race-based housing discrimination against blk people each yr
> 
> So black people are the cause the reports of blatant racism practiced by Wells Fargo, which was deliberately roping black borrowers (to whom they referred as “mud people”) into high-cost loans, targeting them for these instruments, and even falsifying credit histories to make black applicants look like greater risks than they were, so as to justify the scam?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the way whites in the New Orleans area conspired after the flooding of the city to keep blacks from returning and being able to find housing on equitable terms, if at all?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the data from the Justice Department, to the effect that blacks are far more likely than whites to have their cars and persons searched after a traffic stop, even though whites, when searched, are more than four times as likely to have drugs or other illegal contraband on them?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the fact that millions of black men who are ex-felons and have paid their debt to society are permanently blocked from voting ?
> 
> So black people are the cause of the research that shows black students being suspended and expelled from school at far higher rates than white students, even though there are no significant differences in the rates at which students of different races violate serious school rules?
> 
> So black people are the cause the story about how _National Review_ columnist John Derbyshire told Harvard law students that black achievement lags behind white achievement because blacks are biologically inferior to whites?
> 
> And black ppl are the cause of that. Right ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop committing crime.  Stop breaking the law.    Every single time black people move into a neighborhood, and there ends up being crime... you are creating racists people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really. So racism is black people's fault now ?
> 
> So if black people had zero crime everything would be fine and dandy ?
> 
> Is that what you're seriously saying ?
> 
> Black don't commit any more crimes than whites. What happens is that black people are punished more for any crimes where as white people are let off because we live in a system of white supremacy/.
> 
> For example.
> 
> Michael A. Wood Jr was a retired White American police sergeant he noted what he saw while serving on the Baltimore police force from 2003 to 2014
> 
> He confirmed much of what many Black Americans in Baltimore have long known.
> 
> The Police :
> 
> Racially profile.·
> Lie.
> Do not see Black and poor people as real human being.
> Are an occupying force in Black ghettos.
> See the people there as the enemy, not as citizens to protect and serve.
> Use unspoken arrest quota.
> Each officer is expected to make so many arrests a month.
> Do not care much about the US Constitution.
> Are badly trained.
> Fear Black males.
> He found that arrests and crime bear little relationship to each other.
> 
> When he was put on patrol in a well-to-do White neighbourhood he would go to a nearby Black neighbourhood to make his arrest quota.
> 
> Not because there was more crime there but because he could get away with arresting blacks for little things, like throwing a cigarette on the floor or playing basketball in the street. The police were told not to enforce drug laws against white people
> 
> He did not see himself as racist but took part in a racist institution by following orders. And these orders came from top. Who were supported by politicians who represented not the people but moneyed interests – like the prison-industrial complex that need 90% occupancy.
> 
> Or read about white cop Adrian Schoolcraft he logged how the NYPD used to manipulate crime stats. He recorded everything that was said with a small tape recorder while he was on duty.
> 
> Police officers were told how many people to stop and search. How many tickets to write. How many arrests to make every month. Meanwhile serious crime was not taken seriously. .
> 
> When he had a solid case he went to InternalAffairs. So the police arrived at his door with a dozen policemen. They tore his place apart. They threw him to the ground, beat him up and handcuffed him.
> 
> After six days missing his dad found his son at last in a mental ward in Queens NY, where the police had put him.
> 
> His father gets him out. After that Schoolcraft went to live at his father’s house hundreds of miles away. Despite the distance, New York police officers have appeared at his door ten times so far.
> 
> That's only touching the surface the police plant evidence on suspects to frame them, as with the Ramparts division scandal or they protect drug runners.
> 
> The police deal in drugs themselves. Ever heard about New York’s infamous 75th precinct ?
> 
> I could go on.
> 
> But if you want to act like a 10 naive year kid and swallow everything the police tell you about crime stats, that's on you.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm lucky.  I have been fortunate to know wonderful, kickass, standing for what is right, black people.  Some of my closest friends I have ever had in my whole life, have been black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I said you was a white supremacist.
> 
> *I didn't say you hated black people. *Although I think you do.
> 
> White supremacy has little to with emotion and feelings.
> 
> Racism is not about not liking someone of another group. Racism is a systematic way of harming people of another group and that requires power and systems and the collective agreement by that group to support and participate in the mistreatment of people outside that group
> 
> The only people on the planet who systematically exhibit these kind of behaviours toward people just because they look different (no matter where they go) from North America to Africa to New Zealand and Australia, etc are white people
> 
> A white supremacist can like a black person, sleep with black women, marry a black women, listen to black music, adopt a black child. They can do all that stuff but still be team white supremacy.
> 
> Your argument about your "kickass" black friends is like a wife beater saying “but I’m married to a woman!” every time he beats his wife of girlfriend and claiming so he can’t have no sexism in him.
> 
> There were many whites who supported slavery and Jim Crow segregation as social systems, and yet, managed to conjure personal kindness for individual black people.
> 
> Ever watched Django Unchained and his relationship with Stephen ?
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But that couple, never met a black person until they were stealing their stuff.  Until they were breaking in their home.  Until they were attacking his wife.
> 
> Yeah, they don't like black people.   But like a beaten abused wife, doesn't like men anymore.... a person that has only known criminal black people likely isn't going to be fond of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because it's about white people's feelings. Right ? We should only care when white people suffer.
> 
> And because white people have a system to back them. I can bet that the person who you say broke into her home and attacked his wife will spend a long time in Shawshank.
> 
> So what's your point ?
> 
> Unlike the many cops who kill black people and walk.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> STOP COMMITTING CRIME.   STOP BREAKING THE LAW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And why don't you white people stop committing crime ?
> 
> *Most of the distributes and suppliers of the drugs aren’t black. *
> 
> That is where the real money is. The black criminals are nothing but bullet fodder and a source of income for those who gain jobs in the prisons.
> 
> The distributors live in communities divorced from the street level dealers. They're almost never caught. If a black dealer, goes down, there is always another to take their place.
> 
> For every white drug dealer they apprehend, 99% get away. Plus they're not stopped as much. Hence it would appear to the people that it is mostly blacks who are committing these crimes.
> 
> For every black criminal who is incarcerated, there is many more white ones walking free, or in rehab, as the notion here is that they don’t want to ‘destroy’ a promising young person’s life.
> 
> Because of the socioeconomic deprivations of these black criminals, they will b hard pressed 2 find good legal representation. And in most cases were not even talking about the hard stuff, like heroin, crack or cocaine, but marijuana – weed.
> 
> And even after they do their time they don't get 2 start clean.
> 
> 1) Almost no one will hire u.
> 2) Most professional licences r out of the question.
> 3) For the first 5 years u can't get public housing (just when u need it most)
> 4) You will never again get food stamps. And on and on.
> 
> Your life is messed up forever. So what becomes of them ? We already know : Within three years there is a 70% chance you will be back in prison.
> 
> And all this is explained away by guys like you that blacks are just low IQ savages who can't do no good, and then endless stats about 'black crime' is churned out to people who already have preconceived ideas about black people.
> 
> Which further encourages the police to target black men, lock up black men and even kill black men and cycle continues, year after year after year
> 
> And the worst thing about your argument is this.
> *
> The main criminals are white*
> 
> You should focus your attentions on your fellow white brothers around Europe and the USA who cause *FAR* more damage have a far bigger impact than any black street criminal. Those white Russian mafia gangs and the Vory V Zakone brotherhood are almost exclusively white, though some Uzbeks and other ethnic minorities are presented among their ranks.
> 
> Italian crime is exclusive: Neapolitan camorra. European crime is white and forms a underworld web that beats black street gangs easily in power, prestige and money. Turkish Babas are exclusive white.
> 
> In France there are strong Algerian immigrant gangs and organizations but the upper echelon of French organizations are white. Very few black criminals have risen to the top there or in Britain despite numerous black criminals in those countries.
> 
> Now how this effects on people in the Europe and USA and their safety ?
> 
> These real crime groups are responsible for the flow of drugs into Europe and the USA. Then, there are the stockbroker jugglers, into bonds and securities who are also criminals and who are the main reason why the average whites are in the deep S**T, lose their homes, insurances, get laid off from work. They affect the real security of white people many times more than any black street mugger or dope smoking gang-banger.
> 
> They are also serious players in the financial fraud scene. They smuggle weapons and supply the street criminals with weapons and drugs. And of course, they are the ones who operate together with corrupt officials and politicians.
> 
> This has been documented for decades by now. They smuggle illegal DVDS, tobacco, are involved in the sex trade, identity fraud, benefit fraud. You name they are in it. You don’t know anything.
> 
> *You don’t know the economics of the real big crime scene.*
> 
> I wish you would stop popping up with these theories and me having to smack you down again.
> 
> It's lilke Whack-A-Mole with you. You most likely think you are not racist because you see racism as requiring hatred and false beliefs. Therefore as long as you stick to contempt and “science” your think your safe.
> 
> Racism by blacks against whites is extremely minor compared to white racism against blacks.
> 
> The Media
> The Criminal justice system
> The Prison industrial complex
> The Businesses
> The Corporations as far as hiring practices and personnel treatment
> The School system
> The Healthcare system
> The Politics
> All play enormous parts in some way or another against the black community.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most black people are killed by other black people.  How about you fix that first.  Come whining about racism, after you fix your race so people don't hate them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you move to the old black on black crime argument ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are more black people killed by black people than by the Police.
> 
> True. But guess what ?
> 
> *That would have been true 100 years ago.*
> 
> But would the black on black crime argument been a good reason to excuse for the KKK hangings of black men ?
> 
> No. So why is it now ?
> 
> The black on black crime figure will always be higher that white on black. Why ? Because those are the people you live around. Your argument is like telling Breast Cancer Support Groups not to bother with that cancer and focus on Lung Cancer because that is the biggest cancer killer.
> 
> When ISIS killed whites in Paris or 9-11 Twin Towers you did not hear people say "Well, more white people kill white people, than muslims""
> 
> But that would have been just as true.
> 
> The police are held to a higher standard. That's why police killings of black people cause the commotion that they do. Because if you have the power to kill me, then you better believe I'm gonna hold you to a higher standard.
> 
> It's the same way a teacher can't be late often for their class and then turn around and say "Well some of you are late too"
> 
> With great power comes greater responsibility, themz the rules.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> But they are not breaking into homes, or dealing drugs, or anything.  They follow the law.  That's why we don't hate them.  They are good people.   How about you do that.  Try being good people. Stop glorifying evil, and start living right.  Put down your pot, and pick up a hammer, start working for a living, and your family.
> 
> The Mexican next door to me, is a home builder.  Wonderful family.   I wish everyone was like them.  Other people work.  Spend more time doing something of value, and less time smoking pot, stealing stuff, and wondering why everyone hates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yup and if those Mexican's started robbing or doing bad stuff all of sudden that would trigger the white supremacist in you.
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop with all the gangster rap, and play real music
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's real music ?
> 
> Because I hate to tell you this but most rap music purchases and downloads are made by your people. That is; white people.
> 
> If white folks were interested in buying CDs by rap artists who sang about radical social transformation, racism and community uplift (n yeah there r many artists out there) then that’s the music that wud b churned out in larger numbers.
> 
> But white ppl aren’t looking 2 buy songs about overthrowing the system from which u benefit.
> 
> It's whites that have made the thug image has been marketable, and thus created a financial incentive for black artists to play image but instead of asking for any responsibility from them, you blame the artists for doing what they’re supposed to do in a capitalist system, which is respond to market demand, no matter the social consequences.
> 
> _By the way, whites believed black men were thugs long before 50 Cent and Rick Ross_
Click to expand...



Seems that everything this "Paul Essien" character posted in the above quote was plagiarized from a book by Tim Wise:
Speaking Treason Fluently: Anti-Racist Reflections from an Angry White Male


...and parts of it also were lifted from this blog:
Abagond

...although I have a suspicion the author of the blog is also a plagiarist of Tim Wise's book. For years, this crap has been copy/pasted all over the internet, in forums, chat rooms youtube comments etc. People think they're debating a real person but it's all a bunch of bullshit propaganda.


----------



## Kat

*It has come to my attention that there are many Plagiarized posts in this thread. That needs to stop immediately. Either use your own words or link to the ones you are Plagiarizing. Otherwise things will have to be dealt with differently.*


----------



## impuretrash

Kat said:


> *It has come to my attention that there are many Plagiarized posts in this thread. That needs to stop immediately. Either use your own words or link to the ones you are Plagiarizing. Otherwise things will have to be dealt with differently.*





Paul's very first contribution to this thread was copied from a transcript of a debate Tim Wise had with Jared Taylor:

Transcript of Radio Debate between Jared Taylor and Tim Wise on the Infidel Guy Show

In my opinion, Paul should be banned.



Paul Essien said:


> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> .



Care to address your plagiarism? Use your own words this time.


----------



## Vastator

impuretrash said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Care to address your plagiarism? Use your own words this time.
Click to expand...

Nah... it appears that he is content to just cut, and paste a post he already made in another thread in an attempt to change the topic.

"Which" by the way Paul, is... "Diversity is not a strength". Specifically where it impacts the furtherance, and perpetuation of a culture.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

impuretrash said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It has come to my attention that there are many Plagiarized posts in this thread. That needs to stop immediately. Either use your own words or link to the ones you are Plagiarizing. Otherwise things will have to be dealt with differently.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul's very first contribution to this thread was copied from a transcript of a debate Tim Wise had with Jared Taylor:
> 
> Transcript of Radio Debate between Jared Taylor and Tim Wise on the Infidel Guy Show
> 
> In my opinion, Paul should be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


When you see this happening, you need to report it.


----------



## impuretrash

Paul Essien said:


> That my posts are such an affront to you, to the point where you're asking me to be banned speaks volumes about the fragility of the white supremacist mentality where even a tiny instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes U2 fall part n erupt like a hilarious volcano




Fucking lol. Even this is plagiarized. Look:

Typical black racists


----------



## Vastator

impuretrash said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you, to the point where you're asking me to be banned speaks volumes about the fragility of the white supremacist mentality where even a tiny instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes U2 fall part n erupt like a hilarious volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lol. Even this is plagiarized. Look:
> 
> Typical black racists
Click to expand...

It's become clear that the intention of Paul is to do as much damage to this thread as possible. Culminating in either getting it closed, or provoking it's participants into doing something to get banned.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Back to the topic, please. Report all posts from this one on that are clearly off topic or meant to disrupt the thread.


----------



## Unkotare

impuretrash said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> *It has come to my attention that there are many Plagiarized posts in this thread. That needs to stop immediately. Either use your own words or link to the ones you are Plagiarizing. Otherwise things will have to be dealt with differently.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul's very first contribution to this thread was copied from a transcript of a debate Tim Wise had with Jared Taylor:
> 
> Transcript of Radio Debate between Jared Taylor and Tim Wise on the Infidel Guy Show
> 
> In my opinion, Paul should be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> “_What about white flight ? Surely that shows that whites have a natural instinct to separate_”
> 
> White flight demonstrates the effectiveness of several hundred years of racial propaganda saying that black people are going to be criminal, they’re going to rob you, they don’t make good neighbours.
> 
> If you have years and generations of people picking up those kinds of messages and they do pick them up, from several different sources.
> 
> If you go to Russia, Serbia, Bosnia, Poland places were there hardly any black people and you talk to white folks who have never even been around black folks,  they will come forth with many of these negative stereotypes in spite of no first-hand experience. They’re getting it from somewhere, not from their own reality.
> 
> And finally whites will become half or roughly maybe 48% of the USA nation’s population by the latter part of the twenty-first century.
> 
> But this idea that whites will be able to have no influence on the culture.
> 
> *Whites would still be the largest single group by far of any group in the United States.*
> 
> This idea that white people can’t hang on at 45-50% when these other groups have managed to survive and thrive at 4% in the case of Asians in this country, 12% in the case of blacks, 12% in the case of Latinos, their cultures are doing quite well at being manifested and celebrated and the idea that whites can’t do that at 45%
> 
> I mean, whites must be an incredibly weak-willed or genetically defective or culturally retarded group of people if they can’t maintain their own influence at 45%, that just seems insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you see this happening, you need to report it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I reported him already to two different mods. One mocked me and the other hasn't replied yet. I just wanted other REAL PEOPLE who post on this forum  to be made aware of this, sorry if I overstepped my bounds.
Click to expand...





You're welcome.


----------



## flacaltenn

impuretrash said:


> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you, to the point where you're asking me to be banned speaks volumes about the fragility of the white supremacist mentality where even a tiny instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes U2 fall part n erupt like a hilarious volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lol. Even this is plagiarized. Look:
> 
> Typical black racists
Click to expand...


*Now -- you're just abusing Google to find obscure message board entries from 2011 that "KINDA" match Paul's content.  You know anything about the statistics of 150Mill people typing on social media coming CLOSE to the same insignificant content? *

*original source from Google search from 2011 on a MESSAGE BOARD --- so you just violated USMB rules.. *



> Accussing someone of trolling is trolling and more to the point speak *VOLUMES* about the racism that is in you where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano. There are a myriad of public spaces which are white, or service only a white community (VDARE, American Renaissance, Tea Party, Forbes 500 List, facebook etc). But as I’ve said before white people expect everyone to write to your point of view



*Sorry chump -- back off. No match -- NO COPYRIGHT violation.. *


----------



## Vastator

flacaltenn said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you, to the point where you're asking me to be banned speaks volumes about the fragility of the white supremacist mentality where even a tiny instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes U2 fall part n erupt like a hilarious volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lol. Even this is plagiarized. Look:
> 
> Typical black racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now -- you're just abusing Google to find obscure message board entries from 2011 that "KINDA" match Paul's content.  You know anything about the statistics of 150Mill people typing on social media coming CLOSE to the same insignificant content? *
> 
> *original source from Google search from 2011 on a MESSAGE BOARD --- so you just violated USMB rules.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accussing someone of trolling is trolling and more to the point speak *VOLUMES* about the racism that is in you where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano. There are a myriad of public spaces which are white, or service only a white community (VDARE, American Renaissance, Tea Party, Forbes 500 List, facebook etc). But as I’ve said before white people expect everyone to write to your point of view
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sorry chump -- back off. No match -- NO COPYRIGHT violation.. *
Click to expand...

So...  Care to address the OP?  Or you just here to get the thread moved downstairs?  The topic is diversity.  Specifically,  it not being a strength.  What say you on the matter?


----------



## Vastator

Vastator said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you, to the point where you're asking me to be banned speaks volumes about the fragility of the white supremacist mentality where even a tiny instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes U2 fall part n erupt like a hilarious volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lol. Even this is plagiarized. Look:
> 
> Typical black racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now -- you're just abusing Google to find obscure message board entries from 2011 that "KINDA" match Paul's content.  You know anything about the statistics of 150Mill people typing on social media coming CLOSE to the same insignificant content? *
> 
> *original source from Google search from 2011 on a MESSAGE BOARD --- so you just violated USMB rules.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accussing someone of trolling is trolling and more to the point speak *VOLUMES* about the racism that is in you where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano. There are a myriad of public spaces which are white, or service only a white community (VDARE, American Renaissance, Tea Party, Forbes 500 List, facebook etc). But as I’ve said before white people expect everyone to write to your point of view
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sorry chump -- back off. No match -- NO COPYRIGHT violation.. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...  Care to address the OP?  Or you just here to get the thread moved downstairs?  The topic is diversity.  Specifically,  it not being a strength.  What say you on the matter?
Click to expand...

Just like I called it youre easier than a 2 dollar hooker. Got anything to say on diversity now that you moved it downstairs?  Or is that all?


----------



## flacaltenn

Vastator said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul Essien said:
> 
> 
> 
> That my posts are such an affront to you, to the point where you're asking me to be banned speaks volumes about the fragility of the white supremacist mentality where even a tiny instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes U2 fall part n erupt like a hilarious volcano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking lol. Even this is plagiarized. Look:
> 
> Typical black racists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Now -- you're just abusing Google to find obscure message board entries from 2011 that "KINDA" match Paul's content.  You know anything about the statistics of 150Mill people typing on social media coming CLOSE to the same insignificant content? *
> 
> *original source from Google search from 2011 on a MESSAGE BOARD --- so you just violated USMB rules.. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accussing someone of trolling is trolling and more to the point speak *VOLUMES* about the racism that is in you where even a single small instance of contrary opinions are a threat to you and causes you to erupt like a hilarious volcano. There are a myriad of public spaces which are white, or service only a white community (VDARE, American Renaissance, Tea Party, Forbes 500 List, facebook etc). But as I’ve said before white people expect everyone to write to your point of view
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Sorry chump -- back off. No match -- NO COPYRIGHT violation.. *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So...  Care to address the OP?  Or you just here to get the thread moved downstairs?  The topic is diversity.  Specifically,  it not being a strength.  What say you on the matter?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like I called it youre easier than a 2 dollar hooker. Got anything to say on diversity now that you moved it downstairs?  Or is that all?
Click to expand...


*Didn't move it downstairs.. More "Fake News". But you're now gone from this thread.  I'm not required to contribute to every or any threads that I moderate. *


----------

